
Ask HN: Who wants to be hired? (April 2020) - whoishiring
Share your information if you are looking for work. Please use this format:<p><pre><code>  Location:
  Remote:
  Willing to relocate:
  Technologies:
  Résumé&#x2F;CV:
  Email:
</code></pre>
Readers: please only email these addresses to discuss work opportunities.
======
SubseaEngineer
Location: Scotland

Remote: Yes

Willing to Relocate: Not at this time

Technologies: SolidWorks, Inventor, DesignSpark PCB, Mechanical Handling
Systems, Instrumentation.

Email: SubseaEngineering /at/ outlook.com

Mechanical Engineering Manager and instrument designer with prototyping, R&D
and critical system experience. Over a decade of working in underwater
instrumentation, including large projects and specialised instrumentation for
unique applications.

SolidWorks and Inventor CAD system fluent, extensive ISO9001 experience.
Regularly work with 3D printers and prototyping/small production run
manufacturing. Workshop facility for construction of equipment available.

Bulk of experience in underwater systems, including instrumentation and vision
systems for customers in unique applications and ROV systems. Offshore
experience in remote places, so I understand what it really means to have a
quality, mission critical piece of gear. Willing to work in most sectors,
especially R&D and small batch prototyping and production runs.

I dabble in many different types of tech and like to keep up with emergent
technologies related to the autonomous fields.

~~~
btotes
Can you post your resume/portfolio?

~~~
SubseaEngineer
Hello!

Probably best to drop an email at the above address, many of my clients are
quite strict about their confidentiality and I respect their need for that. It
would also allow me to give you a better idea of what work I have done that is
relevant to your particular requirements.

Stay Safe

SubseaEngineer

------
tobych
Location: Seattle area (USA)

Remote: Yes, at least 2 days/week

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Python, Flask, Sphinx, Django, Celery, Jenkins, Vagrant, Linux,
Sentry, Docker, EC2, Kinesis, JavaScript

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/s3uswgf8rdtardg/TobyChampionResume...](https://www.dropbox.com/s/s3uswgf8rdtardg/TobyChampionResume.pdf)

Email: toby at toby champion dot com

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/tobych/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/tobych/)

GitHub: [https://github.com/tobych/](https://github.com/tobych/)

Recently finished working with Phyn's (IoT domestic and industrial water leak
detection) Data Science and Machine Learning team, from their Seattle office
and frequently their Torrance, LA headquarters. I was the sole software
engineer on the team, productionizing products ready to run on AWS.

Well-rounded, organized, experienced software engineer with a 30 years of
experience, a strong CS background and a passion for Python, continuous
integration and coaching junior developers. Enjoys building things and helping
others build things to solve difficult problems for ambitious enterprises,
big-thinking start-ups, intense political scientists and exhausted research
students. A clear communicator with strong writing skills, bountiful
perseverance and a gentle English manner.

~~~
sajforbes
> Students used a fake UNIX login screen to hack my account so they could
> steal my work.

Would you be interested in sharing with us what happened here?

------
nunoarruda
Front-End Angular Developer

Location: Europe

Remote: Yes, remote only

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: HTML, CSS, Sass/SCSS, DOM, JavaScript, ES6/7/8, TypeScript,
JSON, AJAX, HTTP, Web APIs, RESTful APIs, Bootstrap, Angular, RxJS, NgRx,
Ionic, Angular Material, Wijmo, Karma, Jasmine, Protractor

Résumé/CV:
[https://nunoarruda.com/resume.pdf](https://nunoarruda.com/resume.pdf)

Email: nuno@nunoarruda.com

I'm only interested in part-time permanent employment.

===

Hi, I'm Nuno, a Result-Oriented Front End Angular Engineer with a strong
technical skill-set, attention to detail, and 18 years of experience. I have a
passion for translating beautiful designs into functional user interfaces and
building great web applications.

I actively seek out new technologies and stay up-to-date on industry trends
and advancements. Continued education has allowed me to stay ahead of the
curve and deliver exceptional work to each employer I’ve worked for.

I've successfully delivered projects like a CSS UI library used by 17,000
employees, a mobile app that has 120,000+ users, and a web app serving over
100 million images. I've done frontend work for Adobe, Webflow, Bayer, among
other companies.

I'm originally from Portugal but I've been working remotely for the last 7
years for companies worldwide. I can be flexible in order to have overlapping
working hours with a distributed team.

------
dvt
SEEKING WORK | Los Angeles | Remote

I'm an expert engineer and data professional interested in consulting and
architecting data pipelines. At Edmunds.com, I worked on a fairly successful
ad-tech product and my team bootstrapped a data pipeline using Spark,
Databricks, and microservices built with Java, Python, and Scala.

These days, I work for a "new media" company you probably heard of and, over
the past year, I re-built an ETL Kubernetes stack, including data loaders and
extractors that handle >10,000 API payload extractions daily.

My area of expertise includes data interoperability with Facebook Marketing,
Facebook Graph, Instagram Graph, Google DFP, Salesforce, etc. That I'm a top-
tier developer goes without saying. I'm interested in flexing my consulting
muscle and can help with best practices, architecture, and hiring.

Would love to connect even if it's just for networking!

Blog: [https://dvt.name/](https://dvt.name/)

GitHub: [https://github.com/dvx](https://github.com/dvx)

Resume/contact: [https://dvt.name/resume/](https://dvt.name/resume/)

------
daneeveritt
Location: San Diego, CA

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: PHP (Laravel, Laravel Dusk, PHPUnit), Javascript/Typescript
(ES5/ES6), React, React Native, Vue.js (minor experience), MySQL, Node.js, Go,
Docker, surface level AWS Ecosystem (EC2/S3/Cloudfront/OpsWorks/R53/ELB),
comfortable working knowledge of *nix environments

Resume:
[https://daneeveritt.com/resume.pdf](https://daneeveritt.com/resume.pdf) |
[https://github.com/daneeveritt](https://github.com/daneeveritt)

Email: dane āt daneeveritt dōt com

Project: [https://pterodactyl.io](https://pterodactyl.io)
([https://github.com/pterodactyl](https://github.com/pterodactyl))

I'm a full-stack developer with experience working on large PHP applications
and building with React and Typescript.

I built and maintain a large open-source game server management project,
Pterodactyl, with thousands of active installations and a comprehensive
installation guide. I am available for full-time work, either remote or in the
San Diego area.

------
kristopolous
Been programming for 26 years, professionally for 22.

Location: Los Angeles, CA

Remote: If needed

Willing to relocate: Want to with strong preference for outside the US.

Technologies: C, C++, PHP, Python, Javascript, embedded, iot, front-end web,
lots more

Resume: [http://9ol.es/resume.txt](http://9ol.es/resume.txt)

Email: kristopolous@gmail.com

The future is as unknown as it ever has been and we as technologists play an
important role in building it.

For the past 5 years or so I've been studying the business side of technology.
Crossing the Chasm, Innovators Dilemma, 4 Steps to the Epiphany, etc. I've
heavily annotated and studied over 100 texts on what, where, when, and why to
build, not just the how that I focused 2 decades on.

What's considered important in society has changed in the last 30 days and
hasn't yet stabilized. The future we were building toward is not the same and
tomorrow is resembling yesterday less and less.

This means currently we are awash in new opportunities that may be hard to
spot because they don't look like the old ones.

So if you're looking for a passionate experienced engineer who is looking to
work towards a better tomorrow, please reach out, I'd like to talk to you.

------
liujy
Location: San Francisco, CA

Remote: On-site (when that happens)

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Go, Java, PHP, Python, Postgres, Thrift, Docker

Résumé/CV: [https://linkedin.com/in/jeffrey-yuan-
liu](https://linkedin.com/in/jeffrey-yuan-liu)

Email: liujeffreyyuan@gmail.com

\--

New grad engineer. Recently laid off after a few months working full-time at
Thumbtack on the Partnerships team developing REST APIs and a scalable API
platform to unlock more opportunities for the company's long-term strategic
vision. I'm hoping to be able to bounce back quickly, work with some awesome
people, and continue learning, growing, and making an impact. Preferably would
continue to dig into scalable systems and lean more about the infrastructure
that enable that kind of scalability and velocity.

If anyone is looking to be connected to some great people, there's a whole
network of people who were laid off that I can connect you to including EPAD,
recruiting, operations, legal, etc. Please let me know at the email above if
you're interested.

------
raghavtosh

      Location: New Delhi, India
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: Yes
      Technologies: Python, C, Java, DevOps, VueJS, Technical Product Management
      Résumé/CV: https://raghav.cc/files/CV.pdf
      Website: https://raghav.cc/
      Email: <mentioned in the CV>

\--

Hi, I'm Raghav. I am a generalist engineer, with a deep appreciation for
Product and Business.

There is no technology I am not willing to get my hands dirty with. As long as
the problem is interesting (or important), I am up for solving it.

In my current role, I have been leading a team of half a dozen excellent
people and we are working on niche SDR applications. I am looking for a fresh
challenge. If you have a role for me that requires both solving an engineering
problem and looking at the big picture, I'm your guy.

------
jonpurdy
Location: SF, fully equipped and experienced to work remotely

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies/Skills: Certified Scrum Master, Scrum & Kanban Methodologies,
Multi-team Coordination, Jira, Python, Containerization, Cloud Infrastructure,
Blockchain

Résumé/CV: [https://jonpurdy.com/resume-ats.pdf](https://jonpurdy.com/resume-
ats.pdf)

Work: [https://jonpurdy.com/work](https://jonpurdy.com/work)

Email: hn-202004@jonpurdy.com (will respond from my real one)

I recently moved to SF with my wife (sponsorship NOT required). I'm primarily
a Technical Project Manager looking to help teams build software more
efficiently. I'm looking to move into a Technical Program Manager or Technical
Product Manager role.

I have worn many hats having worked for startups and small companies. I
started off building support workflows, tooling, and documentation for an
emerging telecom product. I moved into DevOps and infrastructure after that.
And in the past couple of years earned my Scrum Master certificate and took on
Project and Product Management roles. Have a look at jonpurdy.com/work to see
some of the projects I've built or worked on.

Aside from my technical skills, I have a deep understanding of the product
development pipeline and SDLC, balancing stakeholder requests with what is
technically feasible, and gathering user feedback to improve products over
time. Thanks to my education background, I can bridge technical and non-
technical teams, help team members improve and achieve their career goals, and
communicate succinctly and unambiguously.

Ideally, I'm looking for a SF Bay Area-based startup or growing company that
has built (or is close to completing) an MVP and is looking to scale the
development team's size and efficiency, technical infrastructure, product
documentation, and product support workflows. But I'm open to pretty much any
company, large or small.

Thanks and please email me if you have any questions or just want to chat.

------
peterbraden
Seeking contract work, or something really compelling.

    
    
      Location: Zürich, Switzerland
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: No
      Technologies: Full stack. Rust would be nice.
      Résumé/CV: https://peterbraden.co.uk/resume/
      Email: hn@peterbraden.co.uk
    

Experience with the full stack, from systems programming, up to product
management. I like hard, user focused problems with pragmatic solutions.

I'd planned to take some time off over the summer, but then a global pandemic
happened. Would love to engage on a short term project basis, but if you have
something amazing full time I'm willing to be tempted.

------
rpastuszak
\- Location: London, UK

\- Remote: yes, please!

\- Willing to relocate: yes (EU citizen)

\- Technologies: Javascript, Typescript, React, Redux, Redux-Observable, RxJS
(+ UniRx, RxJava), Node, PWA, React Native, Node (express, hapi, koa, etc...),
NoSQL (mongo, couchDB, dynamo, firebase), Unity, WebSockets/realtime, AWS,
serverless (Zeit now, serverless framework, etc...), Terraform, Docker,
Heroku, Zeit Now, C#, Java, Python, Swift, Cocoa, AR/VR (ARKit, ARCore,
Vuforia, Web) (please read the CV for more tech and case studies)

\- Résumé/CV: [https://sonnet.io/cv-2020.pdf](https://sonnet.io/cv-2020.pdf)

\- Email: hello@sonnet.io

~~~
containerds
Hey Rafal, we have a number of open roles at Protocol Labs that might be of
interest.Fully remote and FT -[https://jobs.lever.co/protocol?lever-
via=yNXJrpce8L](https://jobs.lever.co/protocol?lever-via=yNXJrpce8L)

~~~
rpastuszak
Wonderful, will check it out!

------
codekendo
Location: San Diego Remote: Yes, I have previous experience. Willing to
relocate: Not right now but open to the possibility at a later point in time.
Technologies: Javascript, React, Docker, Redux, React Native, Python, Flask,
Node.js, D3, PostgreSQL, SQL/NoSQL, Spark, Hadoop, Java, Ruby, PHP, Linux,
Apache, Mysql, CI/CD and so much more... Résumé/CV:
[https://linkedin.com/in/codekendo](https://linkedin.com/in/codekendo) (PDF on
request) Email:brandonwong@fastmail.com

------
formalsystem
Role: Machine Learning Scientist, Software Engineer Location: San Diego
Willing to Relocate: Yes (US, UK) - US citizen

Technologies: Machine Learning, Python, Tensorflow, Pytorch, Julia, C#, Unity,
AWS, Node, SQL

Skills: math, optimization, physics, graphics, design

Resume:
[https://www.overleaf.com/read/wkbttymdcmqt](https://www.overleaf.com/read/wkbttymdcmqt)

Personal site: robotoverlordmanual.com

Email: marksaroufim@gmail.com

Hi I’m Mark, I’m an Applied ML Scientist and Product Designer. I'm the founder
of yuri.ai where my goal is to make it really easy for game developers to
balance their games using Reinforcement Learning. I’m looking for a job
because the Lebanese banking system is collapsing and I’ll soon need income to
support my parents.

How I can help you:

I can write top notch documentation and can explain anything to anyone: My
book robotoverlordmanual.com is a visual and accessible robotics, ML and math
textbook with over 28000 monthly viewers. I’m very comfortable writing and
speaking.

I can manage your most complex projects: I was the BI lead when Microsoft was
selling its display ads business to AOL, I made sure Outlook AI efforts were
compliant. I’ve worked on projects with 100+ stakeholders and have
bootstrapped projects where I was the first engineer to 10 engineers.

I can turn your research into a product: I’ve done this with Yuri, I’ve done
this at Microsoft when I was working on a next gen email ranker and a part of
speech tagger and I’ve done this at NASA’s Jet Propulsion Laboratory when I
was setting up their computer security anomaly detection pipeline from scratch

I can setup your entire BI infrastructure and measure what matters: I’ve done
this for more than 10 teams at Microsoft. I will help you find and measure the
metrics that are most indicative of your product success.

I will also get along with your dev team: I have extensive science and
development experience and can tell the difference between realistic work and
sci-fi. I have extensive experience with tooling and research in BI, ML, RL
and game dev.

Please ask me questions!

------
brotar512
Location: Austin TX

Remote: Yes (not preferred)

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies:

    
    
      - Microservices (w/Kafka distributed messaging), OOD, TDD, serverless, REST, applied ML w/Kubeflow and DVC
    
      - Java (Sprint boot, Spock)
    
      - Python (Pandas, Numpy, Flask, Tensorflow 1.15, Apache Beam)
    
      - Javascript (ReactJS, Jest, Angular 1+2)
    
      - SQL (PostgreSQL)
    
      - Applied ML (Kubeflow Pipelines, DVC, Tensorflow 1.15, Jupyter)
    
      - Other tools/frameworks (Git, AWS Lambda, SageMaker, EC2, DynamoDB, Jenkins, Kubernetes, Docker)
    
    

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/ccotar](https://www.linkedin.com/in/ccotar)

Email: c døt cotar @ gmail

Hi, unfortunately my startup was recently impacted by the new economic climate
induced by Covid19, and I was recently included in a round of layoffs. I have
full stack development experience through most of my 8+ years of development,
mostly in Java using Spring boot and either Angular or ReactJS. My latest work
for about a year was applied ML using Kubeflow and DVC to transfer learn
Tensorflow 1.15 research models for use cases like object detection, pose
estimation, and instance segmentation. I would love to continue my pursuit in
applied ML but am also interested in software roles that are back end or full
stack using Java + Spring boot or Python.

Thank you for reading my post and I hope we can connect soon!

------
zelon88
Remote | On-Site | Full Time | DevOps | Domain Admin

    
    
      Location: MA, USA
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: Within reason
      Technologies: Full-Stack, PHP, JS, Python, DevOps, Opsec
      Résumé/CV: https://www.honestrepair.net/HRProprietary/HRCloud2/DATA/ccf0a87f4178d2bd010f83e9fa6bdc3d85669382/.AppData/Shared/Resume_IT_12-31-2019.pdf
      Email: zelon88@gmail.com
    

As a software developer I maintain over a quarter-million lines of open-source
repositories in over half a dozen turing complete languages with the majority
of that being original code developed by myself.
[https://github.com/zelon88](https://github.com/zelon88)

As a network engineer I run my own Cloud network based on in-house Linux
servers that I built mostly from scrap parts.
[https://www.HonestRepair.net](https://www.HonestRepair.net)

Professionally I have a strong background with managing ERP systems, group
policies, active directory, firewalls/routers, security systems, DVRs, PBXs,
access controls, PLCs, ect... I can manage basically anything electronic on
any operating system. I started off with a career in machine operating and
manufacturing and eventually moved up to Production Control. Currently I
manage every facet of a complex enterprise network with a healthy dose of
DevOps, OpSec, and heavy machine repair sprinkled in for good measure.

I pride myself on wearing a lot of hats. Perhaps my strongest trait is my
affinity for learning.

------
rbolkey
Distributed team of 3 engineers with over 40 years of combined experience that
have worked together for 6 years. Our current contract is winding down. Open
to Contract or maybe FT.

Location: Austin, TX / Dublin, Ireland

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Java, JavaScript, Kotlin, AWS (you name it), Kafka,
Elasticsearch, Druid, Snowflake, Recommender Systems, Ad Tech

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/richardbolkey/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/richardbolkey/)

Email: rbolkey@gmail.com

------
dtwhitney
Location: New York, NY

Remote: yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Full Stack and DevOps - JavaScript/TypeScript, Scala, Java,
PureScript, Haskell, React, Node.js, AWS, CloudFormation, Terraform

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/dtwhitney/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/dtwhitney/)

Email: dustin.whitney@gmail.com

===

I'm a full stack engineer with lots of experience. I prefer functional
programming languages, but can work with anything. I'm happy with contract
work, temp-to-full-time, and full-time.

------
ryansmccoy
Location: United States

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Python (celery, flask/django, numpy/ pandas/scipy, sqlalchemy,
asyncio/multiprocessing/threading, others), Go, Javascript (Node.js, Jquery,
React), R, AWS, Azure, GCP, Hashicorp Terraform & Vault, Databases (SQL,
NoSQL, BigQuery, Redis, Cassandra, others), Message Queues (RabbitMQ/Celery,
ØMQ, Apache Kafka), Big Data (Apache Spark, Airflow/Kubeflow, Beam, Snowflake,
Dask), Machine Learning/Natural Language Processing (Sklearn, Tensorflow,
Pytorch, Gensim, NLTK, Spacy, ElasticSearch), Web Scraping

Résumé/CV: www.linkedin.com/in/ryansmccoy

Email: hn (at) ryansmccoy (dot) com

I've spent the last 13 years designing and building mission-critical software,
data, and cloud solutions for customers in the Financial Markets, including
Fortune 500 companies, Investment Managers, Hedge Funds, Venture Capital,
Private Equity, and Data Vendors.

I've successfully developed cloud based web apps, custom dashboards,
distributed financial data pipelines, low-latency and high-throughput market
data systems, natural language text analytics, software/data architecture
including micro-services, front, middle, back office automation, network
security/encryption, automated trading algorithms, quantamental process
automation, and ETL systems;

------
xelxebar
REMOTE | BACKEND ENGINEER / SYSOPS

    
    
      Location: Hokkaido, Japan
      Remote: Absolutely (have prior experience)
      Willing to relocate: Unlikely
      Technologies: Linux (sh, coreutils, *etc.*), shellcheck, bats, C, valgrind, gdb, radare
      Interests: APL/J/K, Haskell, metamath, reverse engineering
      Side projects: 8-bit TTL CPU, Makefile linter (*a la* shellcheck), J port of co-dfns[1]
      Résumé/CV: wilsonb.com/cv.pdf
      GitHub: https://github.com/xelxebar
      Email: employment@wilsonb.com
    

Professionally, my experience is mostly in backend and systems engineering.
Academically, my background is in math and model building. Personally, a
significant amount of my time has been spent tinkering with linux userspace.
From my GitHub profile, you can see a few (old) projects and several PRs that
I have authored. This should give a taste of my sensibilities regarding good
communication and code practices. Most of my personal repositories I host
personally at my website wilsonb.com. If interested, please let me know and I
can provide read access.

Just for fun and to get a flavor of my personality, here is a bit of what my
daily driver looks like:

    
    
        OS: Void Linux
        Window manager: bspwm (modular and tiling)
        Terminal emulator: st
        Mail User Agent: mblaze[0]
        Browser: lynx and qutebrowser
    

[0]:[https://github.com/leahneukirchen/mblaze](https://github.com/leahneukirchen/mblaze)
[1]:[https://github.com/Co-dfns/Co-dfns](https://github.com/Co-dfns/Co-dfns)

------
oldboyFX
Location: Central Europe (EU, CET+0)

Remote: Yes, since the beginning of my career.

Willing to relocate: No, but I can visit often.

Technologies: React.js, JS/TypeScript/Babel, Node, Webpack, GraphQL, ESLint,
Cypress.io, styled-components etc.

Email: ivor@codetree.co

\---

I'm a seasoned web development expert with a knack for UX design. I specialize
in front-end(React), but also do back-end(Node).

I have extensive experience in architecting, building, and delivering large
custom-made web applications.

Over the last decade I helped several US/EU based clients build Airbnb-like
platforms, real-time GPS vehicle tracking suites,
healthcare/finance/construction apps, and more.

I mostly collaborate with tech companies, but also have a lot of positive
experiences assuming CTO-for-hire roles to work with non-technical founders.

• Read more on my website: [https://getivor.com](https://getivor.com)

• View recent project - Jira Clone (4,5k stars):
[https://github.com/oldboyxx/jira_clone](https://github.com/oldboyxx/jira_clone)
| Live demo: [https://jira.ivorreic.com](https://jira.ivorreic.com)

• Passion project from 2014 (100k monthly visitors):
[https://movieo.me/movies](https://movieo.me/movies)

------
herald_harold
Location: NYC

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies:Python (Numpy ,Pandas, Keras, cx_Oracle, PyMongo, Psycopg,
boto3), JavaScript (React, MaterialUI), C/C++ , Java, HTML, SQL(MariaDB,
Postgres,PostGIS), CSS

Résumé/CV: [https://drive.google.com/file/d/1Z45QxoPBqIAkp--jqI2FVPAa-
KI...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/1Z45QxoPBqIAkp--jqI2FVPAa-
KIeyBMG/view?usp=sharing)

github: [https://github.com/dahadaller](https://github.com/dahadaller)

Email: dahadaller ~at~ gmail ~dot~ com

Recent graduate and recipient of a Full-Tuition Merit Scholarship, in addition
to a Facebook "Secure the Internet" research scholarship. I’ve also had
experience coding production Data ETL projects at my internship in the
Operations Planning Division of a State Agency. Additionally, my senior
project was accepted by CyberNYC, Columbia Univerity’s Cyber Security-focused
startup accelerator. Being the youngest team in the accelerator, we have had
some coverage in the Wall Street Journal , where you can read more about the
project [https://www.wsj.com/articles/new-york-accelerator-picks-
firs...](https://www.wsj.com/articles/new-york-accelerator-picks-first-group-
of-cybersecurity-startups-11578574800)

I’m currently looking for full-time positions in Software Development and Data
Engineering. But, if you have a role you think might be appropriate for my
skills, I’m open to any and all opportunities.

------
ag_user123
Location: Europe

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Not at the moment

Technologies: JavaScript, ES6+, React.js, Gatsby, Node.js, Koa(Express),
GraphQL, Redux, D3.js, Wordpress, React Native, Webpack, PostgreSQL,
Bootstrap, Heroku, Firebase, TypeScript and more.

Résumé/CV:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/1ngTkTVeDaakyFxEmPyyqyMuKxD6...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/1ngTkTVeDaakyFxEmPyyqyMuKxD6MR_ja/view)

Email: mail@andrejgajdos.com

I am a freelance full-stack web developer with over six years of experience
delivering software. I have worked for clients all around the world in many
different industries. I have delivered solutions for startups, digital
agencies and big companies, such as Apple. I have background in computer
science and am able to create everything from small business websites to
custom web applications.

Personal Website: [https://andrejgajdos.com](https://andrejgajdos.com)

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/andrejgajdos](https://www.linkedin.com/in/andrejgajdos)

Github: [https://github.com/AndrejGajdos](https://github.com/AndrejGajdos)

------
bluejellybean
Location: Ann Arbor, Michigan

Remote: Yes, experience working remote with last company

Willing to relocate: Not at this time but will be willing to fly back and
forth once the covid-19 situation settles down

Technologies: Full-stack web developer with most of my experience in
node.js/Typescript, React.js, custom front-ends, SQL(variety of flavors), AWS
Serverless, check out my resume for a complete list.

Résumé/CV: [https://alexbarkell.com/resume](https://alexbarkell.com/resume)

Email: alexbarkell @ g mail.com

Site: [https://alexbarkell.com](https://alexbarkell.com)

\-----

Both technology and computer programming are huge passions of mine and I have
been messing around with computers in some fashion from a very early age.
Business process automation is a particular aspect of software that I have
spent a fair share of time doing and enjoy it a lot. As for industry, I've
spent a fair bit of time in fin-tech... To name a few, video-game item market
investing, financial product marketing, crypto-currency(got involved in mining
back when bitcoin was under $10!), to credit union point of sale software. If
you're a smaller shop and think you can find value in the style of work I do,
please shoot me an email, I'm happy to chat!

------
stirner
Location: Los Angeles

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Can relocate next year if necessary

Technologies: Go, C, Rust, Swift/iOS, JavaScript, HTML/CSS

Résumé/CV: Hosted on my LinkedIn profile in the Featured section

Email: willalexander at alumni usc edu

GitHub: [https://github.com/wwalexander](https://github.com/wwalexander)

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/wwalexander/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/wwalexander/)

I’m a developer with experience in front end web development, backend and
systems development in Golang, and iOS development. I have built a self-hosted
music streaming server using Go and FFmpeg, a dynamic DNS system based on the
DigitalOcean API, an optimized Rust translation of the UNIX password hashing
routine crypt(3) for a password cracker, as well as many other tools focusing
on simplicity, correctness, and interoperability. I have worked with iOS and
SwiftUI, and led the development of a Python toolkit for hijacking drones at
my capstone course at university. I have also helped a small business automate
tasks to save time and avert technical issues, including a system for sorting
packing lists by warehouse location to improve the ease and efficiency of
shipping orders.

I am a fast learner and I love building solutions that get to the core of a
particular problem or system. I was recently unemployed due to COVID-19 and
would love to talk if you think my skill set could be of use for your
business!

------
zacsmith
Location: Hamilton, New Zealand (GMT +13)

Remote: Yes (required). But can travel post covid-19

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Node.js, JavaScript, C#, SQL, Redis, Azure, GCP, Kubernetes

Resume:
[[https://www.linkedin.com/in/zacsmithnz](https://www.linkedin...](https://www.linkedin.com/in/zacsmithnz\]\(https://www.linkedin.com/in/zacsmithnz\))
(or email me for a pdf)

Email: [ztsmith@gmail.com](mailto:ztsmith@gmail.com)

I'm an American citizen based in New Zealand, looking for a remote engineering
role.

I'm a full stack engineer / generalist that has 15+ years industry experience.
I have deep experience with Node.js and .NET, but I'm passionate about solving
problems with any technology and would jump at the opportunity to work with a
new stack. I can wear many hats - engineer, leader, mentor, agile coach. I'm
comfortable driving a roadmap and working to deadlines. I have more than 7
years experience working remotely. I've worked for early stage startups
through to large fortune 500 companies.

Living in New Zealand, I'm effectively only 3-5 hours away from the west coast
of the USA. Plus, due to the exchange rate and market differences, I can offer
significant savings on salary.

------
Fej
Location: NYC metro area/NJ/New Jersey/NY/New York (US)

Remote: Yes, physical presence would be preferred in the future once the
present crisis has passed

Willing to relocate: no

Technologies: HTML5/CSS3/ES7 (JavaScript), Python, Java, C

Email: j at the domain immediately below

Résumé: [https://fej.io/resume](https://fej.io/resume)

A bit more info: [https://fej.io/about.html](https://fej.io/about.html)

GitHub: [https://github.com/nuclearfej](https://github.com/nuclearfej)

Recently graduated from the Stevens Institute of Technology in NJ, right next
to NYC - CS bachelor's degree with a minor in philosophy. Worked with Node.js,
Vue.js, and Postgres in the web ecosystem, plus a bit of PHP and React; I use
Python for everyday scripting and a heavier language (C++ or Java) for larger
tasks. I'm currently working with a professor on writing a mobile (responsive)
version of an existing web app and fixing legacy PHP code.

Always excited to try new languages, frameworks, methodologies - you name it.
I love to learn new things and branch out.

Serious recruiters also welcomed.

Please don't hesitate to leave a comment with any questions. Thank you for
looking.

I am a citizen of the US.

------
khirana1
Location: United States Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: C++, Java, SQL, SAS, Python, R, MATLAB, MYSQL, HTML, CSS,
Tableau, Clustering, Regression, MS SQL Server, My SQL, PL/SQL, MS Access,
MongoDB, KPI Dashboard Software: Microsoft Office Suite (Word, Excel,
PowerPoint, Access), clustering, Product Strategy and RoadMap

Résumé/CV:
[https://docs.google.com/document/d/1S1SBylqXl_DdweiceLPa2uUN...](https://docs.google.com/document/d/1S1SBylqXl_DdweiceLPa2uUNxPJBdP5f/edit?dls=true)

Email: khirana1@binghamton.edu

I have a strong background in Business Intelligence and core skills include
SQL, Tableau, ETL, Redshift, Excel, Hive, Data analysis, and validation.
Please let me know if there are any openings or if you can connect me with
recruiters who are actively looking for candidates in the field of analytics.
Please help this post to reach out to potential recruiters by engaging in this
post from small business websites to custom web applications.

LinkedIn: linkedin.com/in/kiran-hiranandani

Github: [https://github.com/](https://github.com/)

------
nbrochu
Location: Montreal, Canada

Remote: Yes (Exclusively in the current circumstances; Open to on-site later)

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Python, Web (Backend & Frontend), Data (ETL, Processing, Search,
Dashboards), Image Processing, Computer Vision, Machine Learning,
Reinforcement Learning, GUI (Qt)

Résumé/CV: [https://github.com/SerpentAI](https://github.com/SerpentAI)

Email: On my Github page

12 years in the industry; Mostly in startups and R&D departments. Spent the
last 2 working on my own projects / research following an acquisition. In that
time, I authored the Serpent.AI framework (streamed it on Twitch), released a
handful of Python packages and worked on a few curios (e.g. custom style
transfer implementations, auto-painting application with NumPy and OpenCL).

I was planning to return to the working world in the later half of 2020 but
with the COVID 19 situation, I figure it's wise to start considering it now.
I'm a pretty collected, friendly person; Competent and professional. I prefer
working in smaller teams / companies (more hats to wear, closer to product)
with insightful and good-natured colleagues. I'm alright with freelance too if
you don't have payroll in Canada.

------
dotancohen

        Location: Israel
        Remote: Yes, preferred
        Willing to relocate: No
        Technologies: Python, Linux, PHP, MySQL, most major frameworks
        Résumé: https://dotancohen.com/DotanCohen-English.pdf
        Email: hackernews splat dotancohen spot com
    

Now is actually a terrific time to hire me due to the Coronavirus lockdown.

I am an experienced software developer who works well in teams and on my own.
I am often praised for my ability to quickly come up to speed with new
technologies, and often find myself as the fix-it guy for people that I work
with.I love to break routine and work my way through a difficult problem.
Others often rely on me to debug their must frustrating bugs, which I enjoy. I
have experience building CRM, CMS, and other business application software
both from scratch and in popular frameworks. I follow industry best practices
and ensure that the systems I write are secure and maintainable. I have
planned and developed new systems, maintained legacy systems, and led teams
which have done so. Software development is not only my profession, but also
has been my hobby since childhood. I enjoy work and always arrive with a happy
attitude.

------
smosin
Location : Moscow, Russia

Remote : Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes, to Switzerland, Germany, UK, Sweden, Canada, US

Technologies : Python, Databases (SQL, Postgres, MySQL, Mongo), Machine
Learning (scikit, pandas/numpy, Tensorflow), Web dev (Django, Flask, Tornado),
Git, AWS, Docker

Résumé/CV : [https://bit.ly/serge_mosin](https://bit.ly/serge_mosin)

Email : serge@databrawl.com

Video introduction :
[https://youtu.be/mlvkNYo_chM](https://youtu.be/mlvkNYo_chM)

Linkedin :
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/smosin](https://www.linkedin.com/in/smosin)

Github : [https://github.com/Greyvend](https://github.com/Greyvend) ,
[https://github.com/Databrawl](https://github.com/Databrawl)

I have a Ph.D. in Mathematics/Computer Science. I have a unique blend of
Software Engineering and Data Science experiences that allows me to both
design and implement ML models as well as develop code infrastructure around
them and orchestrate deployment process.

------
rasikjain
Location: Greater New York (US Citizen)

Remote: Yes (Remote Only)

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies:

• Web: ReactJs | ES6/7 | TypeScript | Redux | Node.js | Express.js | AngularJs
| HTML5 | Bootstrap

• Microsoft: .NET Core | C# | Asp.Net MVC | Web API | Linq | Entity Framework

• Data: SQL Server | NoSQL | MySQL | MongoDB | Redis | CouchDB

• Cloud: AWS | Azure | Docker | IAM | S3 | EC2 | SQS | RDS | Aurora | DynamoDB

• Packages & Tools: Axios | GraphQL | Redux | WebPack | Babel | NPM | Git |
Jenkins | Splunk | SumoLogic | Jira | Sitecore

Email: jainrasik [at] gmail.com

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.rasikjain.com/resume/](https://www.rasikjain.com/resume/)

Stackoverflow: [https://stackoverflow.com/users/1993944/rasik-
jain](https://stackoverflow.com/users/1993944/rasik-jain)

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/rasikjain/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/rasikjain/)

Github: [https://github.com/rasikjain](https://github.com/rasikjain)

ABOUT: Experienced Software Engineer & AWS Certified Solutions Architect with
experience in FULL-STACK applications in React.js / TypeScript / C# / AWS /
Cyber Security. Worked in different roles dealing with Product Development,
Solution & Enterprise Architecture, Security & Cloud.

------
luizfelberti
Location: São Paulo, Brazil

Remote: Yes, but also ok with working on-site

Willing to relocate: Yes, and also in the process of getting EU citizenship
which might facilitate the process (but no ETA on that yet). I'm also ok with
relocating to NA.

Experience:

\- Currently Lead SRE at a healthcare startup, working on Platform
Engineering, focusing on our cloud architecture's security and compliance
aspects because we store a lot of sensitive patient information;

\- 3 to 4 years of AWS experience, but prefer GCP by a mile;

\- Solid experience with Systems Engineering & Architecture, especially
distributed systems;

\- Good background of close interaction with Data Science teams, and helping
raise the bar when it comes to putting things in production;

\- Passionate about Programming Language Theory, compilers, and the more
formal/philosophical aspects of Computer Science;

\- Previous experience with managing people and projects, with excellent
reviews and feedback from my peers;

\- Looking for Tech-Lead or similar positions in areas of R&D, Platform, or
SRE, and to help with pushing forward strategic projects of high technical
difficulty;

Résumé/CV & Contact:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/luizberti](https://www.linkedin.com/in/luizberti)

------
itsarobin

      Location: Longmont/Boulder CO
      Remote: Yes — ideally
      Willing to relocate: no
      Technologies: React, JavaScript, TypeScript, Python, PHP, WordPress, Docker, HTML/CSS, linux, bash
      Résumé/CV: https://github.com/itsarobin/resume/blob/master/readme.md
      Email: robin.fisher.co [at] gmail.com
    

—————

Versatile software engineer with extensive experience working directly with
creatives and in creative environments. Much of this experience is in building
web solutions as a full stack developer. As such, I have learned to gladly
dive into any technology if it's what's needed for the job at hand.

I'm equally comfortable working solo or with a team and I am interested in
expanding my leadership experience.

My ideal next role would be a high impact position in a small organization,
preferably related to a social/common good initiative. I would be interested
in/capable of web, native mobile, and interactive/immersive display/experience
development. However, I am always looking for new/different ways to apply my
skills, so feel free to contact me about roles outside of those disciplines.

------
kunjan_aggarwal

      Location           : Gurgaon, IN seeking relo to Canada or Singapore
      Remote             : Yes, for some time
      Willing to relocate: Only to Canada or Singapore
      Technologies       : Java, Android, Node.js, SQL, NoSQL, Javascript, C/C++, AWS, Bash, Jenkins. Familiar with Python, Go.
      Résumé/CV          : https://bit.ly/kunjan_resume
      Email              : kunjbhai@gmail.com
      Patent             : https://pdfpiw.uspto.gov/.piw?PageNum=0&docid=08868506
      Linkedin           : https://www.linkedin.com/in/kunjan-aggarwal/
      Github             : https://github.com/kunjan-a
    

Generalist with masters in computer science and 8+ years of professional
experience building internet based software products from the ground up (both
for enterprises and end users).

Mostly worked in startups in fast-paced development environment, wearing
multiple hats from front-end development (Android, Java, Actionscript,
Javascript, C++, HTML/CSS) to back-end development (Java, Node.JS,
Microservices, JSP), building automated test suite (Python, Perl) and finally
handling CI/CD pipelines (AWS/Jenkins).

Have been actively involved in design stages and have seen through entire
product life cycles with products failing, being pivoted multiple times and
then finally becoming successful consumer/enterprise applications e.g.
[https://evolphin.com/](https://evolphin.com/) ,
[https://flock.com](https://flock.com) ,
[https://www.ringo.co/](https://www.ringo.co/)

Looking for sponsored relocation to Canada or Singapore.

------
kgritesh
Location: India Remote: Yes Willing to Relocate: No Technologies: Python,
Golang, JS, React, Node, Android, Kotlin, Typescript, Ansible, Terraform,
Docker Resume/CV:
[https://vertexcover.dev/static/resume-030f4767ed5ea7a3cb5829...](https://vertexcover.dev/static/resume-030f4767ed5ea7a3cb582962dbf1b292.pdf)
Personal Site: [https://vertexcover.dev/](https://vertexcover.dev/) Email:
ritesh@vertexcover.io Github:
[https://github.com/kgritesh](https://github.com/kgritesh)

Hello I am Ritesh, a full stack engineer with 10+ years of experience as well
as 7+ years of experience leading remote engineering teams. I have cofounded
couple of startups in the past and have proven record of solving challenging
technical problems and building great products.

------
aaai
Senior Software Engineer with 7+ yrs experience, looking to do more _machine-
learning engineering_ and _data-science engineering work_ :

Location: Bucharest, Romania

Remote: Y

Willing to relocate: N

Technologies:

    
    
        - OOD / SOLID, functional-programming principles, Microservices, REST APIs, TDD
        - Languages and Frameworks:
          + Python (5+ yrs xp):
            * Django, Flask, FastAPI, aiohttp
            * scikit-learn, Pandas, TensorFlow (2.x)
          + Node.js
          + Other: SQL, React
        - Machine-Learning & Data-Science:
          + basic DS w/ Pandas & related tools
          + classic supervised-learning and clustering (GMLs, SVMs, RFs, Bayesian)
          + deep-learning (w/ Keras/TensorFlow): dense-NNs, conv-nets, LSTM RNNs
          + basic NLP models
        - Cloud & DevOps: AWS (EC2, RDS, EMR), Google Cloud (Compute, SQL), Docker, Linux/Debian
        - Tools: Git, Bash, Jupyter/iPython
    

Résumé/CV: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/andrei-
anton/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/andrei-anton/), please email me for a more
readable Resumé!

Email: io@neuronq.ro

------
Jane0617
Location: San Francisco Bay Area, CA

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

I am seeking an entry-level data analyst or data scientist position. I’m
passionate about data and extracting value from data, and good at advanced
analytics skills and marketing campaign (funnel analysis and cohort analysis).
Also, I am very curious, detail-oriented, fast-learning, problem-solving and
proactive.

Technologies: R, SAS, MySQL & PostgreSQL, Python, Tableau, Power BI, GitHub,
Excel, PowerPoint, LaTeX, EViews, SPSS, MapInfo

Skills: Theory of Point and Interval Estimation and Hypothesis Testing,
Bayesian Methods, Experiential Designs (ANOVA, ANCOVA, AB testing, Multiple
Comparisons and Latin Square Designs (LSD)), Linear Regression, Machine
Learning (KNN, Logistic Regression, Naïve Bayes, K-means Cluster, SVM,
Decision Tree, Random Forest), Data Visualization (ggplot2, Tableau, Seaborn),
Deep Learning (Keras, TensorFlow, RNN, LSTM, CNN), Natural Language Processing
(Sentiment Analysis, N-grams, TF-IDF, Topic Modeling), Advanced SAS (SQL and
Macro), Advanced Statistical Theory (MLE, LRT, Monte Carlos), Data Synthesis,
Data Pipeline, Data Mining, Data Wrangling, Data Visualization, Statistical
Modeling, Machine Learning, Regression-based Models, Hypothesis Testing, Text
Mining, Cohort Analysis

Résumé/CV:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/1K6hbKv6Go8fv5QSpANJoRsoVDtA...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/1K6hbKv6Go8fv5QSpANJoRsoVDtAhdoBJ/view?usp=sharing)

Email: jane06172019@gmail.com

Github: [https://github.com/JaneLiu0617](https://github.com/JaneLiu0617)

------
Kliment
Location: Cologne, Germany

Note! Not looking for full time positions - I only take on project work.

Remote: Yes, strongly preferred

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Embedded C++, Embedded C, Python, Electronics (design, layout,
prototyping, testing), 3D printing, electromechanical and robotic design and
prototyping

Résumé/CV: Email if needed

Email: kliment at 0xfb.com (yes, with a zero)

IRC: Kliment on the freenode network

I do custom electronics, robotics, and embedded software development - I
specialize in quickly turning ideas into prototypes. I've built custom
automation equipment for chemistry labs, sensors that are in use in
household/utility applications, control circuitry for construction equipment,
3d printing electronics, data acquisition equipment. No project too small. Few
projects too large. Deep discounts for open source hardware work.

I would also be happy to come over (anywhere in Europe) and teach any of the
above skills to a small group of interested people. I've taught courses in
electronic assembly (SMD), 3d printing (building/using printers, iterative 3d
model design using programming) and robot design and construction. I've taught
courses at several universities, hackspaces, company events and conferences.

------
virtualritz
Location: Berlin, Germany Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Depends on destination/attractivity of job

Skills: Everything visual – 3D, graphics design, typography, illustration,
digital imaging, UX, mapping/2D & 3D maps.

Software development – from system level to apps. Rust, C/C++, Python, Lua,
assembly, etc.

VFX – pipeline end-to-end, on-set supervision, cinematography, blocking/previz
of both VFX and non-VFX shots, specifically, rendering, shader writing,
lookdev & lighting, RenderMan, 3Delight, OSL, RSL.

Algorithmic/generative/procedural techniques for image & asset production.

3D printing, rapid manufacturing, -prototyping, product design & -engineering
for high end furniture and interior design.

3D DCC plug-in software development for various platforms and various APIs
(Maya, Houdini, AfterEffects, NSI, Ri, etc.)

Leadership – co-founded & ran a production company and two start-ups. Managed
a team of ~80 people in the IVI space at a multi national for five years;
freelancing since a bit over a year now.

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/moritzmoeller/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/moritzmoeller/)

Email: virtualritz@protonmail.com

------
mjgs
Location: Currently South East Asia (UTC+7)

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes, happy to relocate to same city as business or just
to a more convenient timezone. I am British/Irish.

Technologies:

\- Front-end: Javascript Revealing Module Pattern, JQuery, Bootstrap, Static
Site Generators

\- Back-end: NodeJS, ExpressJS, MongoDB, Mongoose, PassportJS, Mocha, Async,
Joi, Webhooks, Message Queues, Nginx, Redis, Linux, Git, Bash

\- Cloud: Amazon Web Services, Digital Ocean, Letsencrypt, Mailgun, Stripe,
Netlify

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/markjgsmith](https://www.linkedin.com/in/markjgsmith),
email me for my complete up to date CV

Email: markjgsmith@gmail.com

I'm a Senior Web Developer with 5 years experience building web based
applications, APIs, and integrating cloud services, and with an 8 year
background in building file data ingest pipelines for Fortune 500 companies in
the Media and Entertainment industry across the EMEA region. 5 years
experience working remotely.

I'm looking for both full-time and/or contract work, and currently available
for hire.

Website: [https://markjgsmith.com](https://markjgsmith.com) \- social medias,
github, etc

------
zakjan
I'm an independent consultant / fullstack webapp engineer with >10 years of
professional experience, specializing in data visualization, graphs, maps. I'm
looking for short to medium-term work. Especially in graphs, I have
significant experience with Neo4j graph database, Linkurious Ogma, Keylines
and yFiles visualization libraries, I can provide support for them. I'm a
frequent open-source contributor. Currently I'm working on a Tableau extension
using yFiles. My university background is in computer security.

Location: Prague, Czech Republic

Remote: Yes, experienced

Willing to relocate: No, but open to travel when it's possible

Technologies: JavaScript, TypeScript, Java, R, Shell; Docker, Kubernetes;
React, Vue, Angular; Three.js, PIXI.js, WebGL; Neo4j, Linkurious Ogma,
Keylines, yFiles, Sigma, Vega, Cytoscape, d3; Leaflet, Mapbox GL

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/zakjancz/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/zakjancz/)

Public profile: [https://zakjan.cz/](https://zakjan.cz/) (links to GitHub,
Medium and others)

Email: zj@zakjan.cz

------
diogoreis
Java Full-stack or Backend engineer

CONTRACTOR only!

More than 11 years of full stack Java experience, mostly with Spring and
Angular 2+ on microservices architecture. Hands-on experience with
architecture design and development of highly available and scalable systems
over AWS (or Openshift), Netty, Kafka, Redis, Spring Cloud Netflix stack. Team
leadership and mentoring skills, with strong sense of ownership.

Location: Vancouver, Canada

Remote: Yes, only

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Java (11+), Spring boot/cloud (netflix stack), Netty, Angular
2+, Microservices, AWS, Openshift, Docker, Kubernetes, Kafka, Atlassian stack
(Jira, Fisheye, Bamboo, ...), TDD, test frameworks (jUnit/Mockito/PowerMock),
message brokers (Kafka/ActiveMQ/SQS), SQL, NoSQL and in-memory databases
(Oracle, MySQL, PostgreSQL, Mongo, Aurora, Redis), CI/CD pipeline (Jenkins),
Avro, Apache Thrift.

Resume/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/diogofacin/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/diogofacin/)

Email: diogoreis.ca . gmail . com

I can easily learn new techs if you need something specific in mix with my
expertise.

Feel free to add me on LinkedIn or send me an email :)

------
justinlloyd
Location: Los Angeles, CA

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: May consider Oregon or Washington state for right
opportunity. London, UK possibly. Toronto, CA possibly.

Legal to work in US and UK.

Technologies: Augmented Reality, Virtual Reality, Machine Learning, Machine
Vision, C/C++, Golang, TensorFlow, Python, PyTorch, Neural Networks,
Artificial Intelligence, C#, Kotlin, Ruby, Java, Docker, Git, Gradle, mySQL,
AWS, Linux, macOS, Windows, iOS, Android, Message Queues, Embedded, Firmware,
CI/CD,

Currently full-time employed. Looking for something new and different.

Masters Machine Learning (in progress), Masters Computer Science in Software
Engineering, Masters Business Administration, Masters Project Management,
Masters Entrepreneurship/Marketing

Bachelors Computer Science, Associates Computer Science, Associates
Electronics

Diplomas in Culinary Arts (Baking & Pastries), Graphic Design, Mathematics,
Photography, Project Management, International Business Law, Tax Law,
Intellectual Property Law, Economics, Accounting.

Résumé/CV:
[https://linkedin.com/in/justinlloyd](https://linkedin.com/in/justinlloyd)

EMail: justin@justinlloyd.io

------
Abdur91
SEEKING WORK.

Location: Lahore,Punjab,Pakistan

Remote: Yes.

Willing to relocate:Yes(After COVOID-19 situation is over)

Technologies: angular JS, angular, es6, react, redux, webpack, html5, css3,
sass, scss,python, Django, building restful api’s, git, grunt, mysql,
postgres, redis, mongo, firebase, aws, heroku,vagrant,Flask,numpy,scipy

Email:abdurleo91@gmail.com

Linkedin:[https://www.linkedin.com/in/abdur-
rehman-8281284a](https://www.linkedin.com/in/abdur-rehman-8281284a)

profolio:[https://talent.hubstaff.com/profiles/abdur-
rehman/portfolio](https://talent.hubstaff.com/profiles/abdur-rehman/portfolio)

blog :[https://medium.com/@abdur91](https://medium.com/@abdur91)

As a experienced full stack web developer having 4 years+ experience in
multiple technologies,My main experience lies in developing modern web
applications,preferably in angular framework with backend in python mainly.
Having delivered many projects successfully, I know what it takes to build,
lead, grow and maintain a web application

------
blcksmth
Location: Los Angeles, US

Remote: Yes, and have previous experience working remotely

Willing to relocate: Open to the possibility

Technologies:

    
    
      * Proficient: React, JavaScript, TypeScript, Node, Redux, HTML, CSS, SASS, Express, Webpack, Babel, AWS, Docker, Git, create-react-app, styled-components, GitHub, Jest
    
      * Developing proficiency: WebGL, Three.js, Next.js, Bulma
    
      * Previously used/Misc worth mentioning: Ruby, SQL, Ruby on Rails, MySQL, PostgreSQL, MongoDB, Relay, GraphQL, JIRA, Lerna, CircleCI, npm/yarn
    

Email: andrewrkowalczyk [at] gmail [dot] com

Personal Website: andrewkowalczyk.com (résumé/LinkedIn on my website)

\----------------------------

I'm a full stack software engineer with ~5 years experience developing full
stack applications in the JS ecosystem. If you need React work done, chances
are I can help!

My experience includes building responsive and performant user interfaces
using React/Redux from designs or from scratch as well as creating robust APIs
using TypeScript/Node.

Some other things I enjoy: modernizing codebases using tools like ESLint and
Prettier, autogenerating documentation, optimizing build times in CIs,
refactoring code, adding tests.

------
morenoh149
SEEKING WORK | New York, NY nyc | Remote or onsite in NYC Software Engineer
experienced building Tech companies. Proven track record as a technical
contributor, agile project manager and managing outsourced teams.

Have worked at Startups and large companies. Comfortable eliciting
requirements, writing specs and developing the solution on time⏱⏱⏱⏱⏱. Have
worked fullstack, mobile, devops, conversion funnel optimization and machine
learning. Developed software used by thousands of paying customers Javascript
(React Native, Node.js) Python (Django, tensorflow, ml-engine) Ruby on Rails,
Android Java, iOS apps, Go, SQL (mysql, redshift, postgres), experienced
translating high level requirements into data models (information systems)
OLTP and OLAP variants, have developed ETLs using aws glue and ec2 running
python, have web scraped with scrapy and proxies on scrapinghub, and cloud
(AWS, GCP, Heroku, Docker). Industries: Foodservice, Clover POS, Healthtech
(HIPAA), Fintech ¥¥¥¥, ECommerce

morenoh149@gmail.com

[https://harrymoreno.com](https://harrymoreno.com)

------
braunshizzle
Location: Ontario, Canada

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: PHP, Laravel, Laravel Spark, Laravel Forge, Javascript, jQuery,
Vue.js, Node.js, HTML, CSS, MySQL, AWS, WordPress, Linux, Vagrant, Docker,
Redis, SASS, LESS, Web APIs, RESTful APIs. (Experience with many Integrations
& API's)

Résumé/CV:
[https://linkedin.com/in/braunson](https://linkedin.com/in/braunson)

Website: [https://braunson.ca](https://braunson.ca)

Linkedin: [https://linkedin.com/in/braunson](https://linkedin.com/in/braunson)

Email: braunson [at]] braunson [[dot] ca

GitHub: [http://github.com/braunson](http://github.com/braunson)

I'm a developer with 15 years experience as a designer and full stack
developer and have managed small-med teams. I've run my own agency for the
past 11 years working with small businesses to F500 companies on a variety of
projects. Currently looking for a position with a focus on Laravel/PHP in any
industry.

------
adamjroth
Location: Connecticut, USA

Remote: Yes (15 years remote: efficient, productive and highly available)

Willing to relocate: For the right position; remote w/ occasional travel much
preferred

Open to FT or PT, freelance projects, development work, source code audits,
reworking codebases left in poor shape. Specializing in Rails & React Native,
Node, React, Javascript.

Technologies: React Native (core contributor), React, Ruby, Ruby on Rails,
JavaScript, Perl, Objective-C, Java, Swift, C, C#, Python, Node.js, Express,
PHP, GraphQL (Apollo) Mobile Development: Native: iOS / Xcode, Android /
Android Studio, Hybrid: Cordova/Ionic, HTML5 / Canvas,
CreateJS/ImpactJS/Phaser, Flux (Redux, Alt.js, Mobx), MySQL, PostgreSQL,
MongoDB, Firebase, RSpec, Cucumber, Selenium, Mocha, Jasmine, Sphinx, Solr,
Lucene, Elastic Search, AWS (S3, EC2, Lambda, Amplify, RDS, etc), Linux,
Apache, Git / GitHub workflow, Dev Ops, Heroku, JIRA, Confluence, BitBucket,
MongoDB

Full stack & mobile software developer with over 15 years of professional
experience architecting and building a wide range of products on web and
mobile platforms using diverse languages and tools.

Experience in all phases of software development: architecting solutions from
the ground up (from concept to shipping), reworking/rebuilding/refactoring
existing projects (those left in poor shape, or reliant on outdated
libraries), and contributing to existing modern codebases.

Resume:
[https://docs.google.com/document/d/199KfsZXtPBEq60eCXIJxKlj9...](https://docs.google.com/document/d/199KfsZXtPBEq60eCXIJxKlj9fpNKpPAuPqOku19HqK0/view)

Email: adamjroth[at]gmail.com

------
SamWhited

      Location: Atlanta, GA
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: No
      Technologies: Go, Rust, Docker/containerd, scalable systems, XMPP, real-time communications, event sourcing and message buses, etc.
      Résumé/CV: available by request, see https://stackoverflow.com/users/story/1087001 for a summary
      Email: sam@samwhited.com
    

Mid to senior level dev with ~7 years of professional experience looking for a
medium to large company that values good engineering and long term customer
satisfaction (ie. a stable product). Must have ability to contribute back to
open source projects used by the company, and prefer a product built at least
partially open source itself. I sometimes consult in using good development
practices and procedures to prevent issues before they begin, and have a great
deal of experience contributing to open source projects such as Go and Docker
among others. I would love to bring that knowledge to your company and see if
working together would be a good match. I look forward to hearing from you!

------
GabrielBianconi
MACHINE LEARNING & DATA SCIENCE | REMOTE (NYC) | PART-TIME CONTRACT

    
    
       Location: New York (NYC), USA (remote only)
       Remote: Yes (experienced)
       Willing to relocate: No
       Technologies: Python, PyTorch, TensorFlow, Keras, sklearn, PySpark, and more
       Résumé/CV: https://www.dropbox.com/s/8zp1e0ts5wp43x5/Gabriel_Bianconi_Resume.pdf?dl=0
       Email: gabriel@scalarresearch.com
       Website: scalarresearch.com / gabrielbianconi.com
       LinkedIn: linkedin.com/in/gabrielbianconi
    

Senior machine learning engineer (data scientist) looking for part-time
contract work. Extensive experience in computer vision, NLP, and predictive
analytics.

* Built products for fast-growing startups (e.g. Scale AI, Fandom) and large corporations

* Recent projects include helping predict cancer therapeutics (NLP), reduce industrial accidents (computer vision), and optimize corporate QA (predictive analytics)

* Published ML research, served as a reviewer for ICML, and spoke at many leading technical conferences (e.g. AWS re:Invent)

* BS/MS in Computer Science (AI) from Stanford

~~~
GRANDUNO
Hi I am looking for a technical Co Founder for a B2C MarketNetwork. SMBs
provide a massive opportunity. Machine learning is amongst what I am looking
for. Let's connect if you feel interested: maryqueenie.adam@granduno.com

------
kaikoenig
Location: Berlin, Germany

Remote: Both

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Ruby, Rails, PostgreSQL, Redis, JavaScript, TypeScript, Vue,
Docker, Python, Go, AWS, a little K8S and openresty

Résumé/CV:
[https://kairichardkoenig.de/downloads/cv.pdf](https://kairichardkoenig.de/downloads/cv.pdf)
LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/kairichard/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/kairichard/)
GitHub: [https://github.com/kairichard/](https://github.com/kairichard/)

Email: Follow link

Recently shutdown my own startup, would love to join a smallish team to make
something big again and get stuff done. I am good with numbers and marketing
speak also have done Business Intelligence and some ML, worked as Product
Owner and really like well designed distributed systems. Led multiple teams
with success in the past, wouldn't mind doing it again. Generally I can make
up missing expertise or knowledge through my work ethic, passion, and
ambition.

------
taphangum
SEEKING WORK| London, United Kingdom | REMOTE Technologies: Laravel,
Javascript, Node.js, Express, Postgres, MongoDB, GatsbyJS, React, React
Native, jQuery, Vue.js, HTML, CSS, TailwindCSS, AWS, Azure, Linux, Docker,
Redis, SASS, RESTful APIs, AngularJs, PHP, Python, Ruby, WordPress.

Remote: Yes

Location: London, England

Willing to relocate: Yes

Github: [https://github.com/Tapha](https://github.com/Tapha).

Email: taphangum7@gmail.com

I maintain a coding blog at:
[https://fromtoschool.com/](https://fromtoschool.com/)

Linkedin: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/tapha-
ngum-42a2944a/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/tapha-ngum-42a2944a/)

I'm a full-stack developer with 10+ years in Web and Hybrid Mobile/Desktop
Apps using front-end and back-end technologies.

Have developed relatively popular open-source software in the past: see Github
link.

Specialized in Web development, with additional experience in that I founded a
popular niche app templates site called
[https://myapptemplates.com](https://myapptemplates.com), which I was
fortunate enough to grow using SEO and then, after a year, subsequently sell.
Through this, I solidified my SEO/marketing-related skills, as well as my
ability to create and manage complex projects within the context of the
marketplace that I was operating in.

This, along with a solid grounding as a developer, allows me to provide a
unique perspective, and ultimately, a high-quality result to any individual or
business I work with.

------
solinent
Location: Canada

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes (Canadian citizen)

Technologies: C++/C#/Java/Haskell/Python/JS/OpenGL/Vue/Flask/Qt/Houdini

I have a mathematics degree from Waterloo, where I was employed through their
co-op program for two years as a 3D graphics developer for SideFX's Houdini,
working on the 3D viewport. I then moved into augmented virtual reality (as we
called it), researching developing mapping systems for a company which sold to
Facebook, Sulon technologies. After that I worked for Teledyne Optech, the
leading Lidar company, developing their mapping suite software. At the present
I am working on building a startup developing an analytics suite software
using NLP for M&A law firms. Ideally I would find some part-time remote work
(30 hours is still okay) so I can continue with my business, but I am willing
to cut my losses given the right opportunity. Thanks!

Résumé/CV:
[https://asaldanha.com/resume.html](https://asaldanha.com/resume.html) Email:
a2saldan@uwaterloo.ca

------
sochix
Location: Russia, Moscow (UTC+3)

Remote: yes

Willing to relocate: Maybe

Preferable stack: Node.js/JavaScript/React/Docker

Resume/CV: [https://ipirozhenko.com/cv/](https://ipirozhenko.com/cv/)

Email: ilia@ipirozhenko.com

If you’re looking for CTO or technical partner who can solve a wide array of
technical tasks then you’ve come to the right place! I’m a polyglot
programmer, so I can take care of a whole stack of technologies that you have,
including old ones. Currently, my preferable stack is Node.js with any NoSQL
warehouse for a backend, React for a frontend, Python for ML related tasks and
Docker for infrastructure.

In addition, I’m a tech entrepreneur, which means that I want to solve
technical tasks that will help your business grow and generate more income.

Experience: [https://ipirozhenko.com/bio](https://ipirozhenko.com/bio)

Projects: [https://ipirozhenko.com/projects](https://ipirozhenko.com/projects)

I'm happy to talk business or simply give you some free advice. DM me!

------
DennisArslan
DevOps Engineer with more than 10 years of professional experience with Linux
infrastructures.

    
    
      Location: Amsterdam, The Netherlands
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: No
    
      Technologies:
      • Cloud Platforms (e.g. AWS, GCP, Azure, OpenStack)
      • Ansible and Puppet Certified Professional
      • Docker Containers and Kubernetes
      • Linux Infrastructures
      • Scripting in Python, PHP, Ruby, Javascript, Bash
      • Building CI/CD pipelines with Jenkins
      • Hashicorp Tools as Terraform, Consul, Serf, Packer, Vault
      • Elasticsearch, Logstash, Kibana, Graphite, Grafana
    

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/dennisarslan](https://www.linkedin.com/in/dennisarslan)
/
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/i02okgink5fumx6/Dennis%20Arslan%20...](https://www.dropbox.com/s/i02okgink5fumx6/Dennis%20Arslan%20-%20DevOps%20Engineer.pdf?dl=0)

Email: hello@arslan.co.uk

------
perryrjohnson7
Location: Seattle, WA

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Python, Machine Learning Libraries (NumPy, Scikit-learn, Pandas,
PyTorch, fastai, TensorFlow, Keras, Turi Create), Web Application Frameworks
(Flask), JavaScript, MongoDB, MySQL, PostgreSQL, API’s, Geographic Information
Systems, Heroku, Google Cloud Platform, Bash, Git

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/perryrjohnson/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/perryrjohnson/)

Personal site: [http://perryrjohnson.com](http://perryrjohnson.com)

Email: perryrjohnson7@gmail.com

Blog: [https://medium.com/@perryrjohnson7](https://medium.com/@perryrjohnson7)

===

Hey! I’m Perry, a data scientist with 3+ years experience in e-commerce,
quantitative finance, farm tech, and leading data science initiatives in early
stage tech companies. I love leveraging data, machine learning and software to
solve meaningful problems. I’m looking to explore new opportunities with great
people whether it be project based or something more.

------
syngrog66
Location: Colorado, USA Remote: Yes or onsite

Willing to relocate: Yes (USA)

Technologies: Python, Java, web dev, SQL, Linux, Docker, cloud, C/C++, git,
distributed systems, threading, performance & scalability,
cryptocurrency/blockchain

domain experience: travel, real estate, education, foreign/online adversarial
propaganda/disinfo (APD), gaming, cryptocurrency/blockchain

Resume/CV:
[https://drive.google.com/open?id=13e3tdkKYcaNx6X34nd5BtK7amW...](https://drive.google.com/open?id=13e3tdkKYcaNx6X34nd5BtK7amWytVRVQ)

Email: groglogic+hn2hire20204@gmail.com

decades of programming. solid computing system fundamentals. problem solving.
brainstorming. prototyping. communication. technical team lead. software
architect. SRE-ish. author of cheatsheet on Software Performance &
Scalability. tech research, due diligence and consulting for US State
Department. indie game engine creator since childhood. wrote & shipped a
zombie apocalypse simulation a decade ago -- which was _much_ more fun than
coronavirus

------
renaudg

      Location: London
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: No
      Summary : Senior DevOps / Site Reliability Engineer. Ex-Facebook. Freelance or permanent, open to short term gigs or 2-4 days/week.
      Technologies: AWS, GCP, Kubernetes / Cloud Native tools, GitOps, Ansible, Linux, Python, Bash ...
      Résumé/CV: https://www.linkedin.com/in/renaudguerin
      Email: jobs at renaudguerin.net
    

20 years experience building and operating online services, including at
Facebook, major ISPs and many startups. My core skillset is in DevOps, Site
Reliability Engineering, Linux, AWS, GCP and Kubernetes, but over time I've
been involved in most aspects of architecting, building, running and scaling
online services. Keen interest in the business / product areas as well.

I was one of the first Facebook SRE hires in Europe (2010-2011), have
experience at many startups and before that in larger orgs in the ISP/hosting
world.

Happy to provide hands-on DevOps expertise to solve your infrastructure /
performance / cost / reliability challenges. I can also be relied on for
technology vision, systems design, technical operations, mentoring and general
engineering wisdom. I excel at understanding short vs long-term trade-offs,
identifying performance bottlenecks & future technical debt, quickly learning
and assessing new pieces of technology.

Available for freelance assignments (part-time / short-term projects welcome),
but I'll also consider employment for principal roles (head of infrastructure,
DevOps lead, tech co-founder) at startups.

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/renaudguerin](https://www.linkedin.com/in/renaudguerin)
(PDF available upon request)

Email: jobs at renaudguerin.net

------
nickincardone
Location: Atlanta, GA

Remote: Yes, preferred

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Javascript (Express, Angular 1/2+, React), Java (Spring,
Tomcat), Python (Flask), Ruby (Sinatra)

Languages: English, Spanish (Conversational C1)

Other skills: Database Design, Software Architecture, Legacy Code Improvement,
Hybrid Mobile Application Development (Cordova)

Website: [http://nickincardone.com/](http://nickincardone.com/)

Résumé/CV:
[http://nickincardone.com/Nichlos%20Incardone%20Resume.pdf](http://nickincardone.com/Nichlos%20Incardone%20Resume.pdf)

Email: nickincardone@gmail.com

I am a full stack engineer with that is wrapping up a year long trip around
Latin America and am looking for a position where I can solve interesting
problems surrounded by talented people. I have experience ranging working with
small startups to being a lead developer on a billion-dollar product. I
consider myself a problem solver and am willing and able to pick up any
technology needed. My passions are music, sports, traveling, and learning
applications.

------
janardhan_adapa
Location: College Station, TX

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Python, C/ C++, Java, SQL, Spark, TensorFlow, PyTorch, Keras,
Pandas, Scikit-learn

Résumé/CV:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/1rSsCA8N6cwURJsLk8lEKkJk75T8...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/1rSsCA8N6cwURJsLk8lEKkJk75T8zUnum/view?usp=sharing)

Email: janardhan_adapa@tamu.edu

LinkedIn: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/janardhana-swamy-
adapa/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/janardhana-swamy-adapa/)

Brief Summary about me: I have prior experience in a software engineering and
machine learning. Last summer I worked as a software intern at NVIDIA in which
I have worked on software development project (in C++). Prior to my Masters, I
have one year of professional experience at Qualcomm in which I gained
experience in object-oriented programming. I have also explored the field of
machine learning by participating in Kaggle competitions (won silver medal in
one of them).

------
ehlemur
Location: San Francisco

Remote: Yes please!

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Python, Golang, git, Google Cloud, Javascript, Typescript, some
Polymer, Angular, and TypeScript. Willing and eager to learn new techs.

Résumé/CV:
[https://drive.google.com/open?id=13upOfhwUBlJ7zSi5tlgkngJX3z...](https://drive.google.com/open?id=13upOfhwUBlJ7zSi5tlgkngJX3zaGzi7sr-
DxsvmW2uc)

Email: ehlesmes@gmail.com

\---

Hi! My name is Edward. BSc in Mathematics. 4 years of experience improving the
developer experience for WebRTC and Chromium developers. I've worked on
everything from test bot fleet management for WebRTC; contributing to
crbug.com (Chromium's issue tracker) and Depot Tools (developer productivity
tools for Chromium developers); working with Git and Gerrit teams to improve
workflow for Chromium developers.

I'm good at going deep into complex systems, and learning things on the way to
solve problems.

I'm looking for new challenges and learning opportunities. I'd love to work
for a non-profit, and a small team. Work-life balance and stability are
important for me.

------
ulzeraj
I should be starting a new job in Poland before this all started so that
basically made me unemployed for the time being and worst case scenario with
no work at all. Even my irregular clients can't offer me work because they
can't open their business.

    
    
      Location: São Paulo Brazil
      Remote: yes
      Willing to relocate: no (mainly because I already have a signed contract with
      another company although I have no idea what happens now)
      Technologies: GNU/Linux, {Open,Free}BSD, Docker, Kubernetes, Python and shell
      scripting, basic GCP, ZFS
      CV: https://automata.ee/resume.pdf
      Email: psantos at the domain that hosts the CV
    
    

Here in Brazil I did a lot of work related to automating deployments of PoS
systems. I have made scripts for a full auto installation of Centos+Linx Store
X which were deployed for 2 major retail store chains.

My reserves can't last forever in case of a worst case scenario so I am
looking for short term work. Can work for cryptocurrency.

------
inertiatic
Location: Europe Remote: Yes, exclusively but okay with travel. I'm okay with
any timezone. Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Most recently extensively used languages/frameworks are Python
(Django), Java (some Spring), and NodeJS. Significant experience with
Solr/Elasticsearch/Lucene. Various flavors of SQL (Postgres, MS and others)
and NoSQL (Redis, aforementioned Solr/ES and others). Queues (Kafka, SQS) and
containers running microservices.

Just to cover some main keywords without listing everything.

Résumé/CV: Email me (see profile), or ask me to contact you.

I've got around 6 years of experience developing mostly web applications. I've
had significant experience working on search systems (relevance tuning, query
parsing, highlighting, query expansion, learning to rank etc.). I'm only
looking for an opportunity to possibly get back to working on that sort of
thing (information retrieval, natural language processing or even more machine
learning related things that I have some experience with).

Thanks for having a look!

------
jessourand
Location: Richmond, VA

Remote: Yes, preferred

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies:

    
    
        -Customer Success: Intercom, ZenDesk, HelpScout
        
        -Marketing: HubSpot, SendGrid. Billing- Stripe
        
        -Data Management: Periscope
    

Résumé:
[https://jessourand.github.io/images/JessOurandResume.pdf](https://jessourand.github.io/images/JessOurandResume.pdf)

Email: jessourand@gmail.com

\---------------------------------------------------

I'm Jess, Customer Support Manager/ Account Manager of four years for a
LegalTech SaaS platform with a background in teaching. I'm in the market for a
support/success role with a team that is looking to add a friendly face to
onboarding processes, wants to build or improve their product knowledgebase,
and values customer feedback in guiding product development. I'm based in
Richmond, VA (EDT) and looking for full time (open for contract) remote work.

[https://linkedin.com/in/jessourand](https://linkedin.com/in/jessourand)

Happy hunting!

------
iconara
Location: Sweden (Göteborg/Stockholm) Remote: yes Willing to relocate: no
Technologies: AWS Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/theohultberg/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/theohultberg/)
[https://github.com/iconara/](https://github.com/iconara/)
[https://stackoverflow.com/users/1109/theo](https://stackoverflow.com/users/1109/theo)
Email: theo@iconara.net

I help companies reduce their AWS bills, and do cloud migrations to AWS. This
is well suited to being done remote, and I'd be happy to do a free video call
to get an idea of your bill and what can be done – it's almost always possible
to reduce your bill by a large chunk. I've been working with cost optimization
in AWS for a couple of years, and with AWS for more than a decade.

------
tlapinsk
Location: San Francisco Bay Area

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: SDLC, Product Development, Agile, Scrum, Project Management,
UX/UI, JIRA, Google Analytics, JavaScript, SQL, AWS, Azure, Terraform, Git,
TensorFlow, Keras

Résumé/CV:
[https://drive.google.com/open?id=1GVebhXuyIrVCZmDE9dJLhxVWfG...](https://drive.google.com/open?id=1GVebhXuyIrVCZmDE9dJLhxVWfGCnWKqA)

Email: tim.lapinskas@gmail.com

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/timlapinskas/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/timlapinskas/)

GitHub: [https://github.com/tlapinsk](https://github.com/tlapinsk)

Recently furloughed Product Manager with strong front end, cloud
infrastructure, and data engineering experience. Ideally I would like to
continue working as a PM, but open to contract front end engineering, cloud
infra, or data engineering work as well (ETL, systems integration, etc.). Feel
free to reach out with any and all opportunities!

------
milafrerichs
Location: Berlin, Germany

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Data Visualization (d3.js, Vega, R), Data Analysis (pandas,
numpy, R), Data Pipelines (Python, AWS, Postgres, Docker), Geospatial
Development (EO, mapbox, openlayers, PostGIS, turf), SPA (React, Svelte), Web
Development (HTML, SVG, CSS/SASS)

Résumé/CV: [https://milafrerichs.com](https://milafrerichs.com)

Email: see website

I help social organisations create beautiful and engaging data visualisations
and improve or create their data pipelines.

I’m a full stack (geospatial) developer with 10+ years of experience creating
for the web.

I love to use my skills to do good and work on projects that have an impact.

I’m teaching mapping with d3 at
[https://mappingwithd3.com](https://mappingwithd3.com)

[http://github.com/milafrerichs/](http://github.com/milafrerichs/)

[https://www.linkedin.com/in/milafrerichs/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/milafrerichs/)

------
dep_b
I'm specialized in creating new mobile applications fast and flawless, but I
can also help to improve existing applications. I would like to be involved in
projects around remote communication platforms but I'm not limiting myself to
that.

Freelance consultancy gigs or fixed price projects are possible.

    
    
        Location: Amsterdam / Utrecht, The Netherlands
        Remote: Strong preference, otherwise limited to locations reachable by rail
        Willing to relocate: Probably not
        Technologies:
        Expert in
         - WebRTC
         - Swift
         - iOS (10 years)
        Professional experience with
         - C#
         - Elixir
         - Objective-C
         - HTML / CSS / JS
        Also worked with
         - React Native
         - Android
         - PHP
        ... and a ton of other things I probably forgot to mention!
        Would like to work more with Rust!
        Résumé/CV: https://www.linkedin.com/in/lucas-van-dongen/
        Email: lucas van dongen AT gmail com

------
bart47

      Location: Berlin, Germany
      Remote: Possible
      Willing to relocate: no
      Technologies: Machine Learning, Statistical Analyse, Regression trees, Gaussian processes, Deep Neural Networks (CNN, RNN, LSTM, Attention, VAE), Python, NumPy, Pandas, Scikit-Learn, Jupyter Notebook, xgBoost, Tensorflow
      Résumé/CV: https://drive.google.com/open?id=14IIi2yC9bTQIwItCfdmAmcNofzbU3heJ
      Email: bart47 at gmail.com
    

ML Engineer with 2 years (Software Engineer 10+ years) of experience in data-
driven business-focused applications with a solid mathematical and algorithmic
background. Developed efficient solutions to classification, regression and
learning to rank problems with all proved a success. Designed resource-
efficient data pipelines, distributed systems and insights visualisations.
Developed and led reliable, low-cost, in-house data infrastructure.

Interested in various ML research and distributed data processing. Responsible
and business-minded.

------
pjbk
I specialize in consulting for mission-critical systems development, with an
emphasis in robotics, medical devices, avionics and functional safety. For
complex projects I am also part of a network of seasoned engineers like me,
who have worked in prominent companies from several industries and that work
together to deliver turnkey solutions or anything in between - design to
certification.

Therefore if you need help with a project don't hesitate to reach out. And if
you have a similar background and experience we can use, we would certainly
like to talk with you too.

* Location: Fort Lauderdale, FL USA

* Remote: Yes

* Willing to relocate: No

* Experience: Embedded systems, real-time firmware, safety applications, mechatronic design, medical devices, IoT, technical PM.

* Technologies: C/C++, Python, Rust, SystemVerilog, RTOSes, OpenCV, PyTorch, GUIs, databases and web frameworks.

* CV: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/pbleyer](https://www.linkedin.com/in/pbleyer) (PDF on request)

* Email: hauptmodul@protonmail.com

------
zypeh
A Software Engineer based in Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia. I have taught myself
coding, distributed system knowledge and domain-specific language compiler
design for years, out of passion. I am interested in functional programming,
compiler engineering and distributed systems. I got 4 years of working
experience in product development, backend engineering and some early-stage
startup. Considering pivot into quantitative finance or machine learning.
Currently working on a hobby compiler that will make writing correct program
and proofs easy.

    
    
      Location: Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia
      Remote: Open to
      Willing to relocate: Yes
      Technologies:
        - Proficient with:
          Go, Rust, Node.js, Typescript
        - Familiar with:
          Haskell, C, Python
        - Tourist:
          OCaml, StandardML
      Résumé/CV: zypeh.github.io (resume requested via email)
      Email: zypeh.geek@gmail.com
      Github: https://github.com/zypeh

------
pawelng

      Location: Warsaw, Poland
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: No
      Technologies: Ruby, Ruby on Rails, RSpec, React, Redux, NextJS, Apollo GraphQL, gRPC, Spree Commerce, PostgreSQL, MySQL, Redis, Docker, Git, Node.js, AngularJS, Backbone.js, HTML5, CSS3
      Résumé/CV: http://linkedin.com/in/pawelnguyen | CV upon request
      Email: pawel.nguyen+hnjob@gmail.com
    

I'm a full-stack Ruby engineer with 8 years of startup and e-commerce
experience.

Most recently I was part of a remote team for Sticker Mule — the Internet's
fastest growing printing company. My role was to help expand to 27 new markets
by designing and building payment, invoicing and tax related features. I
implemented 6 external API integrations to solve business problems and
increase scalability by breaking down a monolith e-commerce application into
microservices.

I worked in two app development companies where I built multiple web apps and
MVPs for US startups.

I lead a 5-people team, mentored and delivered constructive feedback. I worked
closely with product managers by taking ownership of the development
lifecycle, gathering requirements and making architecture decisions. As a
Scrum Master I built and improved products and processes iteratively.

I’ve been working remotely for almost 5 years. I’m most productive at my
dedicated office room with a stable internet connection, two monitors and a
stand up desk. Collaboration in this setup is essential. That’s why I
communicate progress and potential issues clearly, making best use of regular
video meetings and asynchronous communication channels.

I constantly perfect my skills by attending Ruby/Javascript conferences,
Startup Weekends and local meetups. I learn new technologies and tools by
reading books and watching online courses.

In my spare time I automate my home with programmable smart devices.

------
aleqks

        Location: Rouen, France
        Remote: Yes
        Willing to relocate: No
        Technologies: JavaScript, Vue.js, Node.js, CSS, HTML, #a11y, #webperf, #seo
        Résumé/CV: https://www.linkedin.com/in/alexandreronsaut/?locale=en_US
        Email: alex@apollonet.fr
    

As a Web Platform enthousiast, I design and develop websites with methods
inpired by UX design and Agile. I like to focus on delivering quality front
end, with accessibility and speed in mind.

As a freelancer for 10 years in France, I have been working on many types of
websites, trained people, taken risks, learned from my mistakes, managed
engineers, increase my code quality, performed audits, administered servers,
improved my commits, curated conferences...

Today, I'm open to position that implies my front end expertise, JavaScript
(Node.js, Vue.js...), a well-balanced team and remote work.

My portfolio : [https://apollonet.fr](https://apollonet.fr)

------
michallech

      Location:            Poland
      Remote:              Yes (EST/PST timezones OK)
      Willing to relocate: No
    
      Technologies:
        * Python, Django, Django Rest Framework, GraphQL
        * AngularJS, MERN (MongoDB, Express.JS, React+Redux, Node.js), React Native, Vue.js
        * Airflow, Kafka, ELK, TensorFlow, NLP/NLTK
        * AWS, Docker, Kubernetes
    
      Résumé/CV:           https://michallech.info/static/Michal-Lech-Resume.pdf
      Email:               michal [AT] michallech.info
      Website:             https://michallech.info
    
    

I am Full Stack Developer and Software Architect with 12 years of commercial
experience (esp. FinTech, Healthcare) in prototyping, MVP, backend and
frontend development as well as maintenance and DevOps. Great communication
skills, Startup experience, team leadership, passionate about programming,
self starter, OK with freelance/consulting as well as full time work.

------
_puk
Looking for part-time, contract, interim, or consulting Product Engineering
lead roles

I'm an extremely experienced engineering and product leader.

Over the past decade I've built both the engineering and product teams for
multiple startups, specialising in taking teams from 3 to 30.

Engineering lead brought in at the outset to build the team from scratch for
Xumo, who recently sold to Comcast for $100m.

Responsible for introducing processes to allow the company to hire and scale
quickly, as well as hands on architecture of the linear video streaming
service in use by millions today.

Most recently built out the Engineering and Product teams for AMPLYFI, on
track to be Wales' first Unicorn.

Years of experience in remote team management, having simultaneously managed
teams directly on 3 continents. Highly experienced in technical recruitment.

Extremely personable, comfortable at IC through to board level.

What I can do for you:

\- Provide product and engineering leadership to ensure that your team
achieves maximum productivity as it scales, whilst maintaining your core
culture.

\- Drive all aspects of Engineering and Product to ensure that products and
features are delivered as required, when required. I provide a focus on what
is needed to ensure that solutions are not over engineered, nor over featured.

\- Work with your architects as needed to review cloud architecture and costs.

\- Avail and invest myself personally in your team, providing guidance,
mentoring and direction when needed.

Location : UK

Remote: Only

email: In profile

Relevant links:

abovethewater.co.uk

linkedin.com/in/joe-mathews-245b56122/

------
arturrdias

      Location: Porto, Portugal
    
      Remote: Yes
    
      Willing to relocate: No
    
      Technologies:

Node.js, React, ASP.NET, HTML, CSS (SASS), Azure, AWS, Docker, Git,
JavaScript, C#, Business Intelligence, Analytics, Xamarin.Forms, SQL Server,
PowerBI.

    
    
      Résumé/CV:
    

We're a development team for a start-up that has had a significant drop in
sales due to the COVID-19, due to impact in our operations. Thus, we're also
looking for a 2/3 month project that will help us overcome this situation with
less of an economic impact. We've developed a product that generated over $1 M
USD in sales in the last two years. We offer a full team for a turn-key
project if possible - 2 developers, 1 designer, 1 digital marketing manager
and 1 product owner/scrum master. Will share more detail and skills, along
with history of successful developments, upon contact.

    
    
      Email:
    

portostartup2020@gmail.com

Hit us up for any topic! Thanks!

------
saelamin
\----------------------------------------------------------

* Location: Atlanta, GA USA

* Remote: Yes

* Willing to relocate: No

* Technologies: Full stack developer and designer. PHP, Laravel, Javascript, ES6, React, jQuery, HTML/CSS, SASS, LESS, MySQL, AWS, Linux, Web APIs, RESTful APIs, WordPress, Elasticsearch, Algolia

* Resume/CV: [http://23andwalnut.com](http://23andwalnut.com)

\----------------------------------------------------------

Full stack developer and designer. 15 years total programming experience, 10+
years building for the web, 5 years technology and strategy consulting. I
provide full service software development and combine strategy, technology,
and design to solve complex business challenges. Extensive experience taking
projects from concept all the way through launch and have worked with clients
of all sizes, from individuals and startups to multinational enterprise
companies.

\----------------------------------------------------------

* Email: projects [at] 23andwalnut.com

\----------------------------------------------------------

------
hwwc
Location: Boston, US

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Rust, Python/Pandas, Node/JS, Clickhouse, Postgres, GCP/AWS,
Linux

Resume: [https://github.com/hwchen](https://github.com/hwchen) ,
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/walther-
chen-5b87a512/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/walther-chen-5b87a512/)

Email: hello@hwc.io

ABOUT:

I've most recently worked in a data-analytics backend-stack: from ETL to
database design to web-api to devops. One of my major projects is an analytics
engine for web applications
([https://github.com/hwchen/tesseract](https://github.com/hwchen/tesseract))
using Rust and Clickhouse.

However, I'm naturally curious and happy to work in any domain which requires
high performance and maintainable code. I've worked with a distributed worker
system, debugged async database drivers, and implemented text layout
primitives.

------
tdevito
Location: New York City

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: JavaScript, TypeScript, Ruby, Python, Node.js, Express.js,
TensorFlow.js, HTML5, CSS3, SASS, Git, GitHub, React, Angular, Ionic, Ruby on
Rails, SQL, NoSQL, Database Modeling, Web API Integration, Postgres, Firebase,
and NPM.

Résumé/CV: Request via email

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/tdevito/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/tdevito/)

GitHub: [https://github.com/tommyd2377](https://github.com/tommyd2377)

Website: [https://tomdevito.org/](https://tomdevito.org/)

Email: tdevito [at] icloud [dot] com

I am an experienced and creative full-stack software engineer that is looking
to join a mission driven company with interesting technical challenges. I have
built complex web apps, designed algorithms, built a deep neural network using
TensorFlow and can pick up new languages and frameworks in a short period of
time.

------
boneitis

      Location: Sacramento, California, United States
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: Yes
      Technologies: Python, Bash, Pentesting / Consulting
      Résumé/CV: https://www.linkedin.com/in/boneitis/ | https://github.com/boneitis/ | Résumé upon request
      Email: Listed on HN profile
    

That foot caught in your door could be that of a digital security enthusiast
(i.e., mine)!

A night off is often spent at the workstation hopefully long enough to solve a
CTF reversing challenge or boning up on my cryptography, be it in coding
practice or theoretical studies. Proudly, I have completed the Cryptopals'
original six and aim to take it all the way!

I am looking to step up from the sandboxes and assist with fortification
efforts for live infrastructure as a consultant. And, it is my hope that such
industry exposure, sprinkled with your expert guidance, will accelerate my
pursuits in further learning.

------
dl3194
Location: Virginia, USA

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Javascript (NodeJS, AngularJS/2+), Python, SQL/NoSQL
(PostgreSQL, Mongo, DynamoDB), Bash, Git (Github), CI/CD, AWS, Docker

Resume/CV:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/zp5res07praz0q8/DL_Resume.docx?dl=...](https://www.dropbox.com/s/zp5res07praz0q8/DL_Resume.docx?dl=0)

LinkedIn: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/daniel-
larner-79b7a06a/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/daniel-larner-79b7a06a/)

Github:
[https://www.github.com/dlarner3194](https://www.github.com/dlarner3194)

Email: daniel.larner@outlook.com

I'm a Software Engineer with a focus on the backend, but open to full-stack
opportunities. I enjoy building microservice architecture applications with
cloud-based infrastructure (mostly AWS). Looking for an opportunity where
there is a small team and entrepreneurial spirit.

------
Peretus
Location: Islamorada FL, USA

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Javascript, React, React Native, Angularjs, Angular, Redux,
Node, Express

Résumé/CV:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/1vAIMwVB9QIN1z9KfMM2B45dh_Bn...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/1vAIMwVB9QIN1z9KfMM2B45dh_BnDr9Se/view?usp=sharing)

Email: caseymcneil@gmail.com

LinkedIn: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/casey-
mcneil-a5625b11/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/casey-mcneil-a5625b11/)

I'm a software developer currently located in the Florida Keys in the USA and
I'm looking for a great team after my venture-backed employer was forced into
laying off the entire staff. I've been working remotely for over a year on a
distributed team, working full-stack on a Angularjs application with a Rails
backend. I'm currently open to contract, contract to hire, and full-time
opportunities with great teams.

------
andrewseanryan
Location: American living in Ottawa, Canada

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies:

    
    
         - Marketing/Digital: Google Ads, Facebook/Instagram Ads Manager, Adobe Photoshop, Adobe Illustrator, Adobe Premiere, Adobe After Effects, Wordpress, Shopify.
    
         - Enough to be dangerous: Javascript, Ruby, Python, C, HTML, CSS.
    

Resume:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/andrewseanryan/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/andrewseanryan/)

Email: andrewseanryan [at] gmail [dot] com

I am a two-time founder and more recently, a freelancer. No, I didn't make
millions on an exit, but I know the ins-and-outs of early-stage startups and
could help in a number of areas. I created and manage a marketing campaign
that has provided 10x returns and ~ $1,000,000 in revenue for one of my
clients. I'm a no excuses, get stuff done kind of person and I would love to
put my skills and energy into a startup. Let me know how I can help!

------
BenoitP
Machine learning engineer, specialized in Explainable AI / ML

Recent Highlights:

* Implementation in Spark/Scala of treeinterpreter, currently used in production

* Participation to the FICO-Google Explainable Machine Learning Challenge

* Intuitive, visual data/signal explorer (work in progress, partial view at [http://explicable.ml](http://explicable.ml) (the 3D background view))

Location: Paris, France

Remote: yes

Willing to relocate: for the right job, yes

Technologies: SHAP, RuleFit, Random Forest, Word2Vec, PCA, t-SNE, LSH, ROC,
Scikit-Learn, Spark, Weka, Databricks, BigQuery, Hive, Postgres, MySQL,
Oracle, AWS, Linux, Maven, Git, Java, Scala, Python, CAML, Elm, Javascript,
Spring, Primefaces, d3.js

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/benoitparis/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/benoitparis/)

Github: [https://github.com/benoitparis/](https://github.com/benoitparis/)

Email: benoit@explicable.ml

------
jaredmosley
Location: Dallas, TX

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Fullstack development, Javascript, Node.js, Angular, Java,
Mulesoft, Python, SQL, Linux

Resume/CV: [https://docs.google.com/document/d/1C8OVbmk-
QET4Y6DsNueoDtWK...](https://docs.google.com/document/d/1C8OVbmk-
QET4Y6DsNueoDtWKK9FvLKqIb85W1va8xlI/edit?usp=sharing)

Email: JaredLMosley@gmail.com

LinkedIn: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/jared-
mosley-a23a49140/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/jared-mosley-a23a49140/)

Github: [https://github.com/superturkey650](https://github.com/superturkey650)

I am a Fullstack developer trying to find something to dig my teeth into. I
enjoy refactoring just as much as creating from scratch, and I know the
importance of documentation and good communication. I give back to my
community using my skills and am eager to grow with good mentors.

------
markshte
Location: Irvine, CA US Remote: Yes Willing to Relocate: Yes Technologies:
ETL, .NET, JS libraries/frameworks, CI/CD, Cloud Platforms, SQL/NoSQL, Mobile
Resume: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/mark-steinberg-software-
exec](https://www.linkedin.com/in/mark-steinberg-software-exec) Email:
markshte@gmail.com

Bio: Passionate, seasoned, international, technical executive manager, with
over 19 years of experience successfully planning and delivering high-end
complex solutions and digital transformations.

Leading and improving all facets of technical life-cycle from
conceptualization to global success for companies, ranging from SMB to Fortune
100 global enterprises. Ability to lead large multi-disciplinary teams to
deliver complex projects on time and on budget.

Expert in digital transformations.

------
danthelion
Location: Budapest / Hungary

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Python (pandas, scikit, airflow, luigi, etc.), Docker,
Kubernetes, GCP, CI/CD, bash, ETL

Résumé/CV:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/1-63YRu9xkMKkLxnN4CwI0_IEI0c...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/1-63YRu9xkMKkLxnN4CwI0_IEI0cfXWX1/view?usp=sharing)

Email: danivgy at gmail dot com

Linkedin:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/danthelion](https://www.linkedin.com/in/danthelion)

GitHub: [https://github.com/danthelion](https://github.com/danthelion)

Hey, I'm Daniel. I'm a Software Engineer from Hungary with around 6 years of
experience in a wide range of technologies. I love solving problems which
require me to study previously unknown topics. I love working with data
(mainly the ETL and infrastructure) part and web backend services.

------
guilledevel
Location: Montevideo, Uruguay (EST+1)

Remote: only remote

Willing to relocate: no

Technologies:

    
    
      - Deep knowledge of PHP, Javascript, Docker, docker-compose, GIT, jQuery, Symfony, Bootstrap, Less, Sass, AngularJS
      - Good knowledge of Terraform, AWS ECS, Typescript, Angular +2, Linux, MySQL, Apache, GatsbyJS, Drupal
      - Basic knowledge of Kubernetes, Jenkins, React, Webpack
    

CV: Write me an email

Email: guilledevel at Gmail dot com

Website: [https://guille.cloud](https://guille.cloud)

I'm a full-stack developer, knowledgeable on DevOps techniques, and an
effective team player with +13 years of experience writing PHP backends, +12
years writing Javascript/HTML/CSS frontends, and +2 years working with Docker,
Terraform and AWS.

I help remote teams improve their streams of value, delivering solid solutions
at every layer of a web application: frontend, backend, architecture,
infrastructure.

------
kaolinite
Location: London, UK

Remote: Yes (but on-site is fine too)

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Ruby on Rails, React (inc. some React Native), Javascript,
front-end development

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/timdavies3/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/timdavies3/)

Email: mail@timdavies.io

\---

My contract is up within the next few weeks so I'm looking for something new.
Preferably another contract but I might be open to a permanent position at the
right company. I like working with startups but it isn't a dealbreaker – my
main priorities are a good team, a good work environment and a product that
matters.

I've been working with Rails for the past seven years or so, and have been
involved in web development for a bit longer. I'm happy to write code all day
or sit at a higher level and work on planning or architecture. I've also
mentored and trained junior developers as needed, and can help with hiring.

Please don't hesitate to get in touch.

------
NCharby
Location: Greater Seattle

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: JS, React, Backbone, Node, Express, Apollo, REST, GraphQL, Flow,
Sketch, Adobe CC, Whatever's clever in modern webdev

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/nickcharbonneau/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/nickcharbonneau/)

Email: nick.charby@gmail.com

Designer turned Engineer turned Product Manager. Another Startup hopeful cast
out into the cold during Covid19. 9 years professional experience creating
everything from games to government to ML powered financial tools most
recently.

I thrive in the chaos of the startup world. I remove ambiguity and lead teams
to build great products through Design Thinking, honest communications, and
never being afraid to get my hands dirty in the code.

Founders, I'm looking for you.

------
urlDev
Location: Turkey

Remote: Only remote, please

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: HTML5, CSS3, SASS/SCSS, Bootstrap/React, Bootstrap,
JavaScript/ES6, React, Gatsby, Styled-Components, Git/Github, Adobe XD

Résumé/CV: [https://canural-resume.netlify.app/](https://canural-
resume.netlify.app/)

Email: can.ural@outlook.com

Hi, I am Can. I am a career changer Front-End Developer, previously team
leader, and Helicopter Pilot. I am looking for my first developer job.

Before scrolling down, check my projects on GitHub and portfolio website. If
you are interested, do drop me a line!

GitHub: [https://github.com/urlDev](https://github.com/urlDev)

Website: [https://www.can-ural.com/](https://www.can-ural.com/)

------
saad-tarhi
Location: Agadir, Morocco

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: React JS, Vue.js, Gatsby, JavaScript (ES6+), HTML5, Semantic
HTML, CSS3, Responsive design, Sass, Material Design, Webpack, Git, GitHub,
Bitbucket, GitLab, Netlify, Jest, Firebase, Lighthouse, PSD/Sketch to HTML
Coding, WordPress.

Résumé/CV:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/1LEhKDYl5KuDmit-4g5_5gCcBGj5...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/1LEhKDYl5KuDmit-4g5_5gCcBGj5MJdJX/view)

Email: saad.trh@gmail.com

LinkedIn: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/saad-
tarhi/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/saad-tarhi/)

GitHub: [https://github.com/tarhi-saad](https://github.com/tarhi-saad)

I have good experience in developing web apps with great UI/UX design. You can
check my latest projects on my GitHub account to see what I can do. I'm an
expert in Vanilla JS (ES6) / Webpack, and I also use React JS and Vue.js to
speed up the development process. I love this field, and I don't stop
learning.

Here are some links to my latest work:

[https://github.com/tarhi-saad/TodoMVC-Vanilla-ES6](https://github.com/tarhi-
saad/TodoMVC-Vanilla-ES6)

[https://github.com/tarhi-saad/tic-tac-toe](https://github.com/tarhi-saad/tic-
tac-toe)

[https://github.com/tarhi-saad/Library](https://github.com/tarhi-saad/Library)

For more information, I invite you to check my "Resume"

Kind regards,

Saad

------
olivermarks
I'm very open to networking opportunities. I am based immediately north of San
Francisco where I've lived for 27 years and have held senior management
positions in large companies (Sony PlayStation, HPE) and more importantly been
a consultant on digital evolution for multiple large enterprises globally.
Looking for fresh business relationships.

Location:San Francisco CA Remote: Yes, I work from home and travel/telecommute
to clients Willing to relocate: N/a Technologies: I'm more on strategy,
project management and execution side but have good understanding of coding
world Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/olivermarks/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/olivermarks/)
I have various project that were on tight nda I only discuss privately, ie not
on linkedin Email: use linkedin

------
tj0

      Location: Vancouver, WA
      Remote: Yes (preferred)
      Willing to relocate: No
      Technologies: PHP, Python, Ruby, JS (Angular, Vue, React, jQuery, Vanilla), SQL, Linux, FreeBSD
      Résumé/CV: https://www.thomasjost.com/cv/
      Email: tjost@protonmail.com
    
    

I enjoy learning new technologies and working on inspiring projects. In
addition, I prefer to work throughout the full stack as my background has
required full understanding from UI through to the full backend
infrastructure.

The majority of my experience has been in the startup space, and I'd prefer to
move back into that type of environment over working for another medium/large
corporation.

I'm also very passionate about security and am studying to pursue the OSCP
later this year, so any roles in secure development or appsec will catch my
eye over full stack roles, though I'm open to most opportunities.

------
tuckpuck
Location: Boulder, Colorado

Remote: Preferred

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: JavaScript/ES6, SASS/CSS, React, Gatsby, jQuery, User
Interfaces, Git/GitHub, Web Application Development, Developer Tools, Agile
Methodology, Node.js, Express.js, WordPress, and more.

Résumé/CV: Available on request.

Email: tuckertriggs(at)gmail.com

Website: [https://tuckertriggs.com](https://tuckertriggs.com)

LinkedIn:
[https://linkedin.com/in/tuckertriggs](https://linkedin.com/in/tuckertriggs)

Github: [https://github.com/tuckpuck](https://github.com/tuckpuck)

Full-stack developer (front-end focused) specializing in using Javascript,
React, and various other tools to build modern websites and web applications.
I have a versatile skill set and strong communication skills. Looking for
contract work or full-time employment.

------
lardissone
Location: Argentina

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Python, Django, Flask, Node.js, Express, Javascript, React,
React Native, Redux, Vue, MongoDB, PostgreSQL, Redis, GraphQL, Serverless,
Microservices, Docker, AWS, nginx, RESTful.

Résumé/CV: [https://leandroardissone.com/](https://leandroardissone.com/)

Email: leandro@ardissone.com

LinkedIn:
[https://linkedin.com/in/lardissone](https://linkedin.com/in/lardissone)

I’m a full stack developer who has worked professionally for around 18 years.
I've been working remotely for 10 years for clients in the US. I have been
doing back-end and front-end development of web apps, also hybrid mobile apps.
More recently I've been working with serverless infrastructures for more
scalable apps. I am passionate about new technologies and I am a quick
learner. I'm available full-time and part-time.

------
tzatziki
Location: Boulder, Colorado/ Easton, Pennsylvania

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: React, React Native, Python, JavaScript, TypeScript, HTML/CSS,
Scala, C++, Elm, Firebase, AWS, Docker, Docker-Compose, GIT,

Résumé/CV:
[https://michaelnicolaou.com/resume](https://michaelnicolaou.com/resume)

Email: michael.nicolaou@protonmail.com

I'm focusing on software development with an emphasis on full-stack
development. I have extensive experience working on the front-end with
frameworks such as React and Angular. Don't hesitate to reach out.

LinkedIn: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/michael-
nicolaou/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/michael-nicolaou/)

Github: [https://github.com/tzatzikisauce](https://github.com/tzatzikisauce)

------
danielmunro
Location: Seattle

Remote: yes

Willing to relocate: no

Technologies: kubernetes, java (and other jvm languages, groovy, kotlin),
python, javascript, typescript, php, shell, AWS, terraform, devops, jenkins,
travis, build and deploy tools, ci/cd, microservices

Resume/CV: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/dan-
munro-448b6120/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/dan-munro-448b6120/)

Public profile: [https://danmunro.com/](https://danmunro.com/)

Email: dan@danmunro.com

Hello! I was laid off due to the economic slowdown caused by COVID. Previously
I worked at a startup in Austin, TX for six years, the last three building a
distributed AI/ML data labeling microservices platform. As the third employee,
I helped interview and onboard most of the company's engineers. I would love
to chat about almost any opportunities out there. Thank you for reading.

------
magnmarelli
Location: London UK/Central America (I spend more time in the latter so I only
look for EST/PST time zone gigs).

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: yes (US only)

Technologies: React, Angular, HTML5, CSS3, Javascript, Typescript, Node,
Devops (Docker + Kubernettes), AWS, MongoDB, NoSQL, Java, Blockchain,
Solidity, Ethereum

I am an engineer with 7 years of experience. Even though I am a a very well
rounded full stack dev my bias is definitely in the front end. I have worked
for both massive corporation (80k+ people) and small startup in the fintech
and Blockchain space.

Linkedin:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/umbertogarozzo/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/umbertogarozzo/)

Github: [https://github.com/gtonizuka](https://github.com/gtonizuka)

Email: garozzo.u@gmail.com

------
macglass
Location: Chicago, IL

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Python, Flask, React/Redux, Node, Express, Javascript, SQL,
SQLAlchemy, PostgreSQL, jQuery, HTML/CSS, Git, Heroku, AWS, and more.

Résumé/CV: [https://www.scribd.com/document/454412291/MacGlass-
Resume202...](https://www.scribd.com/document/454412291/MacGlass-Resume2020)

LinkedIN:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/macglass/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/macglass/)

Email: macglass19@gmail.com

===

Hi, my name is Mac and I am a full-stack engineer looking for complex
challenges that will push my boundaries as a developer. I enjoy wrestling with
backend architecture involving various data streams and operations. I believe
the most powerful technologies have simple design with robust capability. I am
opened to both contract work/projects and/or something full-time.

------
teetertater
New Grad Data Scientist / Machine Learning Engineer (May 2020) with experience
at 2 startups

    
    
       Location: Vienna, Austria
       Remote: Yes or On-Site
       Willing to relocate: Vienna or nearby
    
       Tech: Python, Scala, R, PyTorch, fast.ai, SQL, Docker, Kubernetes, GitHub/BitBucket LaTeX, NumPy
    
       Languages: English/Russian Native Speaker, German B2 (Conversational)
    

Résumé/CV: [https://www.yury.cc/resume.html](https://www.yury.cc/resume.html)

Website: [https://www.yury.cc/](https://www.yury.cc/)

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/yzhuk](https://www.linkedin.com/in/yzhuk)

GitHub: [https://github.com/Teetertater](https://github.com/Teetertater)

Email: yuryivz@hotmail.com

------
8bitstudio
Location: Northern Europe

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: .NET [Core] (C#, F#); ASP.NET; JVM (Clojure, Java, Scala);
Python; AngularJS; Vue.js; React; iOS (Swift); AWS (wide range of services);
databases: Microsoft SQL Server, PostgreSQL, MongoDB, Datomic, Couchbase,
Redis, Event Store

Résumé/CV: On request

Email: hello[at]8bitstudio[dot]dev

We are a three-person full-stack highly professional development team with
extensive experience in online advertising and fintech. We can consult on
architectural problems, work as a discrete unit or a part of another team on
implementing the solution.

Describe us your task, project or idea and we will provide a timely response
with estimates and a plan. We offer very flexible rates and will help you with
suggestions on how to best optimize the development effort.

For contact details and other information please visit:
[https://www.8bitstudio.dev/](https://www.8bitstudio.dev/)

------
lukadante3
Location: Zürich, Switzerland

Remote: no

Willing to relocate: no

Technologies: kubernetes, go, Java. I'm interested in doing more Rust.

Resume: Via email

Email: luka.skugor@protonmail.com

I started as a full stack engineer after which I got interested in CI/CD and
then moved to site reliability engineering. I'm looking for an SRE/software
position with a good balance between automating systems and coding.

------
eatonphil
Location: Brooklyn, NY

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Not immediately

Technologies: Python, JavaScript, Go, PostgreSQL, React, TypeScript, AWS (ECS,
S3, Athena), GCP

Email: phil@eatonphil.com

Blog: notes.eatonphil.com

Github: github.com/eatonphil

==

Lead engineer and manager building web applications for the last 4 years,
software development for the last 7. Had an engineering management gig lined
up with an F100 company that disappeared due to the recession. I'm comfortable
leading or partnering from product definition, mockups, programming, to
operations. Primarily in JavaScript, Go, and Python on AWS/GCP.

Message me about contract work or employment. I'm interested in new projects
or maintaining/upgrading legacy ones.

Check out the blog and github for numerous programming snippets and technical
writing over the years. Specifically the last few series have been featured
here on 1) compiler implementation basics, 2) x86 emulator implementation
basics, and 3) sql database implementation basics.

~~~
eatonphil
The gig lined up ended up working out, was just a communication mix-up.

------
ThePadawan
Location: Zurich, Switzerland Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: C# (ASP.NET, .NET, .NET Core, Entity Framework Core), Java,
Python (Flask, Django, SQLAlchemy), T-SQL, Azure, GCP, Docker,
TypeScript/Javascript, React, Vue.js, Angular (2, 5), HTML5, Bash

Resume/CV:
[https://leastsignificantbit.de/static/CV.pdf](https://leastsignificantbit.de/static/CV.pdf)

Email: wwtbh.prat.0919@gmail.com

German full stack developer with MSc CS and 4 years of software engineering
experience. Experience with Agile (Scrum), both project- and product-based
development and interpersonal communication. Interested in public speaking,
teaching and architecting for the monolith/microservice dichotomy. Currently
looking to find a new opportunity to both grow in the area of project
management, and produce meaningful change in an international environment.

------
miga
Location: Poland

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Maybe after epidemics is over?

Technologies:
Python,Haskell,Elm,PureScript,HTML,CSS,Node.js,AWS,Ansible,Docker,XSLT,XPath,code
generation,math-based systems

Resume/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/mjgajda/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/mjgajda/)

Email: mgajda[at]mimuw.edu.pl

------
Sanjay_143
Location: India

Remote: Yes

Willing to Relocate: Not at the moment

Technologies: React, Redux, React Native, Angular, Node, Javascript, CSS,
HTML, jquery, UI/UX, d3, Wordpress, Shopify, Laravel, PHP etc.

Resume: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/sanjay-makasana-
freelancer-2aa64...](https://www.linkedin.com/in/sanjay-makasana-
freelancer-2aa64b49/)

Email: sm104030@gmail.com

This is Sanjay and I am an expert level developer with 5+ years of experience
mostly in SASS and web app development. Here's my GitHub Link in which you can
see in the last year only I have almost done 2,516 contributions and I have
work with many clients currently, You can surely check out my clean code and
the repositories which I have created.

Github: [https://github.com/makasanas](https://github.com/makasanas)

I can start work immediately.

Thanks.

------
martin__
Location: Singapore

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Salesforce/force.com, Apex, Visualforce, etc

Résumé/CV: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/martin-
glauber-583b143a/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/martin-glauber-583b143a/)

\-----

For the past 7+ years, I have been working as a software developer supporting
a US product entering the China market. Salesforce, force.com and the related
wed technologies are what I'm most familiar with, but I would be willing to
consider projects outside of that scope as well.

Aside from software development, I am a native speaker of American English,
and I've also gotten fairly good at Chinese since I've been living in mainland
China for the last 10 years.

If anyone out there needs Salesforce/force.com technical expertise, or is
hiring for an internationally-focused company or project, I would be
interested in hearing from you.

------
I-M-S
Product manager with 7+ years of experience managing digital projects. HN
crowd might know me by my audio series The Program.

Location: Toronto

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes (Canadian PR, EU passport)

Qualifications: PMP and Scrum master certifications, proficient in animation,
wireframing, design, audio/video editing, and project management software

CV:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/1zn6zq3o93lc3oi/IMS_CV_IT_2020.pdf...](https://www.dropbox.com/s/1zn6zq3o93lc3oi/IMS_CV_IT_2020.pdf?dl=0)

Portfolio:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/tdt4ej3nl8y5imx/IMS_portfolio_2020...](https://www.dropbox.com/s/tdt4ej3nl8y5imx/IMS_portfolio_2020.pdf?dl=0)

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/ivanmirkos/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/ivanmirkos/)

------
deepsunn

      Location: Southeast USA
      Remote: Yes, please. 
      Willing to relocate: Really focused on fully-remote, but would relocate back to NYC for the right opportunity
      Technologies: JavaScript, React/Redux, Node, Sass, PostgreSQL
      Résumé/CV: https://docs.google.com/document/d/12fRriSbxIGhiRZ_ypoxcLmrgr1NPSXiVhY02Ecbd4uQ/edit?usp=sharing
      Email: joehdodd@gmail.com
    

Lots of full-stack SaaS product experience. I've got a lot of depth on the
front-end, but I have a good bit of breadth across the stack. Currently
working fully remote (pandemic or not) on a product team. Love building
products and having a hand in shaping their future for the good of users.

------
3ace
SEEKING WORK | Indonesia | REMOTE

I'm a mobile application developer with experiences in using Flutter and
native code. But mainly I'm using Flutter for a couple of years now.

Besides that I also has experience in game development, with game released for
Windows (using C/C++) and mobile games (using Unity).

Location: Bandung, Indonesia Remote: Yes Willing to relocate: depends on
location Technologies: Flutter, Unity 3D, C/C++, C#, PHP, Golang Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/adeanom/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/adeanom/)
Email: adeanom [at] gmail.com

I'm a mobile app developer that now mainly using Flutter to develop my app.

Before that I've been developing games for more than 10 years, mainly using
C/C++ and Unity.

I also has experience in using PHP or Golang to develop a backend system

------
tomatohs
Location: Austin TX

Remote: Yes please!

Willing to relocate: Maybe

Technologies: Javascript, NodeJS, Vue, React, MongoDB, Electron, SailsJS,
Express.

Résumé/CV: [https://jnnngs.com](https://jnnngs.com),
[https://haxor.sh](https://haxor.sh),
[https://paircast.io](https://paircast.io)

Email: ian@haxor.sh

\---

Hey! I'm a Javascript Developer / Developer Advocate / Developer Experience
Consultant, Product Engineer looking for ~3 month contracts.

Some unique things about me:

\- I'm pioneering "developer experience testing" which is like user experience
testing for developers. I can help fix your API onboarding. \- I've worked as
a developer advocate for more than 6 years \- I've launched and supported more
than 10 production products (alone and with small teams) \- I love creating
technical demos and technical content

------
atomashpolskiy
Location: Remote (UTC+3)

Willing to relocate: Not now

Technologies: Java, Rust

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/tomashpolsky/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/tomashpolsky/)

Github: [https://github.com/atomashpolskiy](https://github.com/atomashpolskiy)

Email: nordmann89 at google mail

I am a backend/systems developer with a strong affinity for data processing
and storage, messaging, distributed and decentralized systems.

I have a successful track record of leading and delivering complex projects at
well-known financial institutions and software product companies.

I would love to join a small focused team of experts, especially in the area
of systems development.

Additionally, I am the author of:

\- a popular BitTorrent library (Java),

\- a face detection library (Rust),

\- an application for EEG research, developed for a French medical research
institution (Java),

and a leading contributor to several other OSS projects.

------
sjayasinghe
Location: New York City, NY / NYC

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes, for the right opportunity

Technologies: Javascript(Node.js, TypeScript, React, React Native), Python,
Haskell, OCaml, Golang, GraphQL, SQL/Postgres, MongoDB, Redis, Neo4j, Docker,
Kubernetes, GCP, AWS.

Résumé/CV: Available on request via email

Email: sj2564 [at] columbia [dot] edu

Recent graduate of Columbia University with several years of past work
experience as a full-stack engineer. I am passionate about Functional
Programming, Distributed Systems, Compiler Design, and Natural Language
Processing. My entrepreneurship experience allows me to understand multiple
different aspects of the end-to-end product development process at startups,
and gives me the ability to take initiative on a project, turning vaguely
defined requirements into scalable and reliable solutions. I also speak 3
languages fluently (English, Sinhala, and Mandarin Chinese).

------
mbgerring
Location: San Francisco

Remote: Yes, with several years of experience

Willing to relocate: Yes, for the right job, see below

Technologies: Python & JavaScript for full stack web application development,
data visualization, data processing, scraping, etc

Résumé: [https://matthewgerring.com/resume](https://matthewgerring.com/resume)

Email: See link above

I've worked as a freelance engineer in news media for the last 4 years, and
I'm currently looking for a full-time position in climate tech. I'm looking to
level up my skills in "data science" (I understand engineering and data
visualization well, but not the math), and contribute my tech, leadership, and
organizing skills to any project working on clean energy or climate change.

Remote or Bay Area preferred, but I am willing to relocate for the opportunity
to contribute in a foundational way to a promising project.

------
greenie_beans

      Location: Birmingham, AL
      Remote: Yes (Remote preferred, unless in Alabama)
      Willing to relocate: Yes
    
      Technologies:
        • Languages: JavaScript, GraphQL, Python, Ruby, HTML, CSS
        • Frameworks: Rails, NodeJS/Express, React, Redux
        • Etc: AWS, Heroku
    
      I can work across the stack.
    
      Current work in progress: https://mississippicovid.com. 
      It's a ui for tracking COVID-19 cases in Mississippi,
      but also has an open api for other states.
      
      Another recent side project: https://highlighter.online
      a browser extension that saves "highlights" to an API, 
      so readers can collect notable passages of text.
    
      GitHub: https://github.com/smcalilly
      LinkedIn: https://www.linkedin.com/in/sam-mcalilly/
      Email: smcalilly@gmail.com

------
lkhecke
Location: Lorient, France

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: JavaScript, React, Angular, Node, Redux, C#, HTML, CSS,Sass/SCSS

Résumé/CV: [https://www.lilyhecke.com](https://www.lilyhecke.com)
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/lily-hecke/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/lily-
hecke/) (For a copy of my full resume, send me an email!)

Email: lkhecke@gmail.com

Hello, my name is Lily! I’m a creative front-end developer with industry
experience building websites and web applications. I specialize in JavaScript
and have professional experience working with Angular, CSS and C#. I also have
experience working with React and Sass/SCSS.

------
tomiplaz

      Location: Croatia
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: Depends when and where
      Technologies: JavaScript, React, NodeJS, Angular,
        TypeScript, NextJS, Redux, RxJS, Jest, Chai, GraphQL,
        HTML, CSS, Sass, PHP, Laravel, Python, Django, MySQL,
        PostgreSQL, Git, Docker, Heroku, CircleCI, AWS 
      Résumé/CV:
        https://tomiplaz.xyz/cv.pdf
        https://www.linkedin.com/in/tomislav-plazonic-3b45261a3/
      Email: tomislav.plazonic@gmail.com
    

Hi. I'm a full stack web dev and software engineer from Croatia. Most of my
experience is working on SPAs and RESTful APIs. I have some dev ops experience
as well. Lately I've been doing deep learning specialization on Coursera. I am
looking for either full-time or part-time remote work. Potentially willing to
relocate.

------
vicio
Location: Palermo, Italy

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Maybe

Technologies: Python, Machine Learning Libraries (NumPy, Scikit-learn, Pandas,
PyTorch, TensorFlow, Keras), Web Application Frameworks (Flask, Django),
JavaScript, Angular, NodeJs, MongoDB, MySQL, PostgreSQL, API’s, Google Cloud
Platform, AWS, Micorservices, Docker, Bash, Git

Résumé/CV:
[https://drive.google.com/open?id=1-7dpLEKTSrxoJAiH3b1uU6cGKv...](https://drive.google.com/open?id=1-7dpLEKTSrxoJAiH3b1uU6cGKvNnQtk8)

Email: vincenzocassaro1@gmail.com

\----------------------------------------------------------

Hi, I’m Vincenzo, a Machine Learning Engineer with 2+ years experience in
FinTech and Industry 4.0. I love resolve problems and build tools that help me
do that, moving fast and iterate over to optimize. I’m looking to explore new
opportunities with great people whether it be project based or something more.

------
en3r0
Location: Mansfield, Ohio

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: SEO, Remote Team Management, ROI Focused Digital Strategy,
Technical SEO Analysis, Content Creation and Outreach, Thorough Keyword
Research, Google Analytics and Adwords, Front-End Web Development

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/dustinmontgomery/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/dustinmontgomery/)

Email: montgomery.dustin [AT] gmail {DOT} com

I take SEO and organic growth seriously. I have over six years of experience
working in SEO specific roles. I am able to continue organic growth for
clients who already have thousands of pages, some increasing over 100%. I also
take clients from nothing to ~10,000 pageviews in six months time. This is
done with a combination of Ahrefs, spreadsheets, and a well planned content
strategy - three of my favorite things.

------
sinisamikulic
Frontend engineer and web consultant with 8 years of experience in highly
successful and fast-growing startups across San Francisco and Berlin
([https://smikulic.com/#work](https://smikulic.com/#work)).

My strengths are in UI/UX product development and frontend infrastructure.
Looking for part-time engagement to help build your product.

\---

Location: Croatia, Europe

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: JavaScript (React, Redux, TypeScript, Node.js, Webpack),
GraphQL, Ruby/Rails

Website: [https://smikulic.com](https://smikulic.com)

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/sinisamikulic](https://www.linkedin.com/in/sinisamikulic)

Email: sinisa@codewell.studio

\---

Sample project I co-founded — [https://movieo.me/](https://movieo.me/)

------
juliogreff
Location: Amsterdam, NL Remote: Yes, preferred Willing to Relocate: No
Technologies: Golang, Docker, Kubernetes, Ruby, JavaScript Resume:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/f0n6u5lnhzzuscd/cv.pages.pdf?dl=0](https://www.dropbox.com/s/f0n6u5lnhzzuscd/cv.pages.pdf?dl=0)
Email: juliogreff [at] gmail

Software engineer with over 10 years of experience building web products, from
content management systems to complex and highly reliable transactional APIs
for integration with hundreds of third-party software vendors and handling
billions of operations a day. Proficient in both starting up greenfield
development and revitalizing legacy systems. I'm slowly finding my way lower
in the stack, and nowadays you can also find me writing Kubernetes
controllers.

------
astangl
Location: St. Louis, MO

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No, but open to occasional travel

Technologies: Scala, Java, JavaScript, Akka, Spark, machine learning, AWS, S3,
SWF, EC2, Docker, Kubernetes, React, Jenkins, Kafka, PostgreSQL, Clojure, C++,
DevOps, microservices

Résumé/CV: [https://alex-stangl-resume.netlify.com](https://alex-stangl-
resume.netlify.com)

Email: alex.stangl@gmail.com

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/alexstangl](https://www.linkedin.com/in/alexstangl)

GitHub: [https://github.com/astangl](https://github.com/astangl)

I'm a senior software engineer, experienced in a variety of languages and
technology stacks. I'm looking for interesting and rewarding work, especially
using modern functional programming languages such as Scala. I have experience
in developing web applications using various UI stacks, but prefer backend
development. I have experience as team lead, technical lead, and mentor. I am
especially interested in automation, striving to make life easier for both
developers and end-users.

Coworkers and friends look to me for programming advice and assistance in
solving complex problems. I relish challenging projects. I strive to write
exceptionally clean code, along with suites of thorough unit and integration
tests. I am pragmatic, and bear performance in mind, however. Multiple times
I've profiled and analyzed code and design, and identified opportunities to
speed up and/or reduce footprint by a factor of 1000x or more.

I enjoy working on interesting and challenging problems, especially science-
related ones, and on systems that impact large numbers of people. Contributing
to open source projects would be a huge plus. I have experience working
remotely, and with my background and abilities, I will be an asset to your
team.

------
tripurari001
I’m a front-end developer with 3.5+ years of experience currently working in
'ixigo' ( One of the largest online travel company in India with more than 160
million users ) I have experience in both working in a fast paced startups
like ( Caroobi and iDecorama ) and delivering modular, maintainable, stable
and performance efficient code.

Location: Gurugram ( India )

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: JavaScript ( and HTML CSS ), Node, React, Svelte,

Resume/CV: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/tripurari-
shankar-91907189/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/tripurari-shankar-91907189/)

Public profile: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/tripurari-
shankar-91907189/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/tripurari-shankar-91907189/)

Email: tripurari@protonmail.com

------
hjbannister
Location: London

Remote: Available

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Java, Spring Boot, JavaScript, Ember.JS, Kubernetes, Unity,
Virtual Reality, AWS, GCP

Résumé/CV:
[https://bannisters.co.nz/haydn/assets/Haydn_Bannister_CV.pdf](https://bannisters.co.nz/haydn/assets/Haydn_Bannister_CV.pdf)

Email: haydn.j.bannister@gmail.com

Website: [https://bannisters.co.nz/haydn/](https://bannisters.co.nz/haydn/)

I've just moved to London from New Zealand (UK citizen), and am looking for a
new job.

Software Engineer with experience building CI/CD and DevOps tooling, Spring
Boot Microservices, Ember.JS front-ends, D3.JS data visualisations, Unity
virtual reality tools, and a bunch of other bits and pieces. Keen to learn new
stuff too! Check out my website to see some of my latest projects.

------
unixsheikh
I'm looking for new opportunities, only remote (preferably part time, but not
a must).

    
    
      Location: Europe/Copenhagen
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: No
      Technologies: 
        * PHP, Go, Python, C, JavaScript, HTML, CSS, XML, JSON,
          SQL, Shell scripting.
        * Debian/Devuan/Ubuntu, Arch, Void, Alpine, OpenBSD,
          FreeBSD.
        * Apache, NGINX, MySQL/MariaDB, Galera, Sphinx, 
          PostgreSQL, MongoDB, Redis, SQLite, OpenSSH, Git,
          Mercurial, DHCP, DNSMasq, Bind, Unbound, NTP, PF,
          iptables, ZFS, Btrfs, GlusterFS, NFS, Samba,
          OpenSMTPD, Postfix, SpamAssassin, Dovecot, GnuPG,
          rsync, ProFTPD, PureFTPd.
      Website: https://unixsheikh.com
      Resume/CV: Request via email
      Email: [job] at [unixsheikh dot com]

------
mariocesar
Location: Bolivia | Full Stack Python Developer |

Remote: Yes, and willing to relocate

Technologies: Django, aiohttp, Python, Docker, Ansible, JavaScript, ES6/7,
MongoDB, Vue, React, PostgreSQL, AWS

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/mariocesar/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/mariocesar/)

Email: mariocesar @ humanzilla.com will send you my complete CV in PDF

I have been working remotely most of my work history, mostly for startups and
related to web based projects. 6/10 projects I have been a solo-developer,
building from ground doing sysadmin to backend and frontend work, most recent
work have been related to build ERP/CRM like apps within large teams.

You can get an idea of my coding skills, by looking at my Github profile
[https://github.com/mariocesar](https://github.com/mariocesar), I often post
code snippets in
[https://gist.github.com/mariocesar](https://gist.github.com/mariocesar)

# What is my stronger skill?

Django and python based projects. I have been working with Django so many
years that I know how to manage myself quickly to start and complete a project
quickly.

Even I have been working with React.js since their early days and have created
big production ready projects for it, VUE.js is my to-go tool at the moment.

# What are the most recent skills that I'm excited right now?

aiohttp. I have been working doing "real-time" apps with node.js and switching
to aiohttp was a production high jump getting back to python to build these
apps with aiohttp. I also have enjoyed learning Vue to make large
applications, I still enjoy React however, the internals of Vue really clicks
with me.

# Somethings that made me happy recently?

My latest Recommendation in Linkedin.

------
xTWOz
SEEKING WORK | Remote Europe

We are a small distributed development team, looking for mid-sized projects,
solving complex business problems.

Location: Belgium, Hungary, Bulgaria

Remote: only

Willing to relocate: no, but we can travel for meetings (ideally in Europe)

Technologies: Ruby on Rails, PHP, Elixir, JavaScript, Ember.js, React.js,
Angular.js, Vue.js

Résumé/CV: on request

Email: hello@weareevermore.com

\---

Our experience is primarily with international non-profit organizations, where
we have helped them transform their brand or build custom
intranet/collaboration platforms to ease their daily routine. Our ethos as a
team is to never cut corners and always make the extra mile, something which
we believe differs us from many companies on the market. You can definitely
rely on a positive vibe working with us.
[https://weareevermore.com/](https://weareevermore.com/)

------
elliotbnvl
Location: Providence, Rhode Island.

Remote: I have worked remotely for six years -- yes.

Willing to relocate: no.

Technologies: modern full stack development and design -- React, Redux, MobX,
Next.js, Gatsby, Node.js, SEO, copywriting, email campaigns, AWS, Firebase,
Sketch, Figma, Mailchimp.

Résumé/CV: Please email me and I'll send it over!

Email: elliot.bonneville@gmail.com

I'm a marketing consultant and full-stack designer/developer. I have a
background in digital marketing (I ran an SEO company for almost three years)
and over six years of experience doing full-stack web development, from
greenfield applications to large enterprise codebases to my own SaaS projects.

You can learn more about me at my website,
[https://elliotbonneville.com](https://elliotbonneville.com)

------
devbug

        Location: Vancouver, Canada
        Remote: Yes (done it before), or On-Site
        Willing to relocate: No
        Technologies:
          C/C++, Python/Ruby, Erlang/Elixir, Java, and HTML/CSS/JavaScript
          MySQL/PostgreSQL, Redis, BigQuery, BigTable, ElasticSearch, RabbitMQ
          Win32/Linux/BSD, AWS/GCP, Docker/Kubernetes, Scrapy/numpy/pandas
          OpenGL, Direct3D 11, WebAssembly
        Résumé/CV: https://mtwilliams.io/#cv
        Email: me@mtwilliams.io
    

Looking for systems engineering and backend engineering roles.

Experienced in building distributed systems that operate at scale. Most
recently, was the only data engineer for 15 million user video game that
routinely saw 1,000-10,000+ req/s per microservice.

~~~
zekigunay
Do you have any embedded experience, i.e. nVidia Jetson Nano?

------
vangelists
Location: Greece

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: Definitely (Europe)

Technologies: Modern C++, LLDB / LLVM, C, JavaScript

Résumé/CV: [https://www.vangelists.com](https://www.vangelists.com)

Email: contact@vangelists.com

Just finished my Master's in Computer Science and Engineering, in the context
of which I created a Proof of Concept for Live Reverse Debugging in LLDB
([https://github.com/vangelists/llvm-
project](https://github.com/vangelists/llvm-project)).

I am interested in opportunities in compilers, debuggers, managed runtimes or
other interesting C++ projects, although I am willing to explore new
applications and languages (especially Swift and possibly Rust).

------
AndroidJedi
Location: California

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Android Development, Object Oriented Development, Android SDK,
Android Studio, Eclipse IDE, ADB, Java, C/C++, SQLite, XML, HTML, CSS, Git and
Linux.

I develop Android apps for phones and tablets. I have published apps in the
Google Play store. I have full life cycle software development experience,
including: product concept development, product design, project planning,
research and development, algorithm development, programming, testing,
debugging, publishing apps to the Google Play store and app maintenance.

Email and Resume/CV:
[http://compxpressinc.com/docs/kpcv.html](http://compxpressinc.com/docs/kpcv.html)

Website: [http://compxpressinc.com](http://compxpressinc.com)

------
otoya
Location: Tokyo or Saitama Area, Japan

Remote: Yes but would like a working visa for japan.

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Python, Java, JavaScript, Git, Docker, Nginx, Server/Network
Administration, Linux, Bash, CTF experience

Résumé/CV:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/1_jv3xLyFzXENnL4dnjWS3RRWhpo...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/1_jv3xLyFzXENnL4dnjWS3RRWhpoRDss-/view?usp=sharing)

Email: hn_hire [at] cachemiss [dot] de

\-------------

After graduating with a Master's Degree in IT-Security in Germany I moved to
Japan, where I now would like to apply my knowledge acquired through my
studies and part time jobs.

I'm interested in part-time or full-time positions in IT-Security or as an
Administrator, Software Engineer/Developer or Software Tester but also open to
other interesting opportunities.

------
prashant93y
Location: New Delhi, India

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: ASP.Net MVC, Angular 6, Web API 2, Entity Framework, C#, MS SQL
Server, CSS, HTML5, JS, Python, Design Patterns, Algorithms and Data
Structures, Azure Dev Ops, TFS, Git

Resume/CV: [https://drive.google.com/file/d/13f3d4omzIBbHzBrvj2fT_Yu-
dFd...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/13f3d4omzIBbHzBrvj2fT_Yu-
dFdYVd5r/view?usp=sharing)

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/prashant93y/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/prashant93y/)

Email: prashantyadavsays@gmail.com

I'm a Software Engineer with a focus on the backend, but open to full-stack
opportunities. I enjoy building microservice architecture applications with
cloud-based infrastructure (mostly Azure).

------
dtft
Location: Fully Remote (PT-ET Timezones)

Remote: Yes

Willing to reloacte: No need!

Technologies: Python / Flask - React - AWS (Serverless w/ Lambda) - CHOOSE
YOUR TOOL

Email: maddiec at postscript dot io

Description: Postscript.io (YC W19) is hiring Full-time Product Engineers
(Full Stack)

Postscript is a fully remote team of 20 looking for help in solving complex
problems like real-time streaming data (1000's of events per second) on the
back end and beautiful, simple ways of interacting with that data on the front
end. We help ecommerce companies stay in touch with their customers (customer
service, order management, and other notifications via text messaging).

We're scrappy hackers searching for similarly hungry individuals -- growing
10% every month. We love LEARNING & BUILDING and we want every one of our
engineers to leave us ready to start their own company.

------
mysticlabs
Location: Napa, CA / Bay Area

Remote: Yes - 15 years experience remote managing teams of up to 18 people

Willing to relocate: Maybe

Technologies: Cloud, devops, Docker, open source, WordPress, frontend.

Résumé/CV: [https://trentlapinski.com/trent-lapinski-
resume/](https://trentlapinski.com/trent-lapinski-resume/)

Email: trent@techpost.io

Former startup CEO and VP. Bootstrapped a startup to $1M in revenue then sold
it for an exit. My latest startup just had our previously committed funding
pulled due to the global pandemic costing me my VP position.

Majority of experience is in business development, sales, product marketing,
remote team management, and product development. Highly technical, former
frontend coder, but now more focused on the business, marketing, scalability,
and lead generation side of things.

------
wwweston
Location: Los Angeles CA

Remote: yes

Willing to relocate: post-pandemic (special consideration given inside
California or the Wasatch Front).

Tech/Skills: JavaScript, PHP, and Python are the freshest syntaxes in my head,
I've also built things in C, Go, Java, Perl, Prolog, and Ruby; RDBMS Modeling
& Queries (MySQL, PostgreSQL, SQLite); API design; strong CSS
formatting/layout and general pre-2015 front-end skills, just learning how to
orient apps around React. Good with SCM, MVC, TDD, OOP, etc. Math undergrad,
some product, UX, and human factors experience. Especially interested in
working in Clojure, Elixir, Elm, or Rust, or projects with a natural language
processing domain.

Resume: [https://tinyurl.com/wcores](https://tinyurl.com/wcores)

Email: whn (a) canncentral ⋅ org

------
TiagoDuarte
Location: Portugal, Europe

Remote: Yes (Remote only)

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: React, HTML, CSS, JavaScript (ES6+), Next.js, Gatsby.js, Redux,
MobX, GraphQL, Styled Components, Emotion, PostCSS, OOCSS, SMACSS, Bootstrap,
Figma, Sketch, Node.js

Résumé:
[https://tiagoduarte.com/static/resume.pdf](https://tiagoduarte.com/static/resume.pdf)

Email: hello@tiagoduarte.com

GitHub: [https://github.com/HelloTiago](https://github.com/HelloTiago)

I'm a seasoned front-end developer with extensive experience working with both
designers and backend developers to implement modern and performant UIs. I
enjoy working in a fast paced environment and preferably in small teams, but I
don't shy away from being part of a large team.

------
omar_elrefaei
Location: Ontario, Canada

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes, after this shenanigans

Technologies: Python, Numpy, Matlab, Java, R, Bash, Git, Linux administration,
Scripting and automation, Web scarping

Knowledge: Silicon fabrication, Engineering design process, Numerical
analysis, Circuits, Material science

Résumé/CV: [https://omar-elrefaei.github.io/Resume-
Omar_Elrefaei.pdf](https://omar-elrefaei.github.io/Resume-Omar_Elrefaei.pdf)

Email: in resume

Education: Candidate for BASc in Nanotechnology Engineering @ uWaterloo

Looking For: a 4 months internship (coop) as a part of my engineering degree.
Open to per-hour contract, full, or part-time. Expected salary to be close to
Ontario's min wadge, about $11USD/hour

Github: [https://github.com/Omar-Elrefaei](https://github.com/Omar-Elrefaei)

------
pdsouza
Hello! I'm a full-stack software engineer specializing in mobile apps.

Location: Northern VA / Washington D.C.

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: React Native, React/Redux, Android, HTML/CSS, Vue.js, Node.js,
JavaScript, Clojure, Go, Java, C, Bash scripting, AWS, GCP, Docker,
Kubernetes, Jenkins, Embedded Linux, Web scraping, Git, OSS licensing and
maintainership

Résumé/CV:
[https://preetam.io/papers/resume_pdsouza.pdf](https://preetam.io/papers/resume_pdsouza.pdf)

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/pjdsouza/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/pjdsouza/)

GitHub: [https://github.com/pdsouza](https://github.com/pdsouza)

Email: preetamjdsouza AT gmail DOT com

------
smalheiser
Location: San Diego, CA Remote: Yes Willing to relocate: Yes Overview: Public
Relations and Communications pro with 15+ years remote, in-house and agency
leadership supporting company visibility, growth and profitability.
Technologies: Standard PR/Media/Content/Social/Community/Communications tools
& platforms Résumé/CV:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/1oR_SgeyZ5FRqiGcUrjtDsV8tfGh...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/1oR_SgeyZ5FRqiGcUrjtDsV8tfGhlHsa7/view?usp=sharing)
LinkedIn: www.linkedin.com/in/smalheiser Email: lawrencesmalheiser@gmail.com

------
cyanic

      Location: Europe (mostly)
      Remote: Yes (Preferred)
      Willing to relocate: For the right opportunity
      Technologies: Go, Python, C, JavaScript, Linux, Bash, SQL, HTML, CSS, React, Docker, and more
      Résumé/CV: Upon request
      Email: hired+hn at cyanic dot gr
    

\-----

Principal software architect and engineer with a T-shaped personality, complex
problem-solving skills and more than 7 years of professional experience across
the whole stack. I'm a startup co-founder and project leader who built highly
profitable products from scratch. My coding is well thought-out and
intentional. I'm looking for a chance to solve significant and challenging
engineering problems and an opportunity to contribute to every aspect of
product development.

------
vsmoraes
Location: São Paulo - Brazil

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: PHP, Go, Javascript, Node.js, Typescript, MySQL/MariaDB,
Postgres, MongoDB, Redis, AWS, GCP, Team Management, Agile practices, DevOps
culture, Docker, Kubernetes, Traefik, Linux, Python. Several frameworks were
used with the mentioned languages.

Github: [http://github.com/vsmoraes](http://github.com/vsmoraes)

Linkedin:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/vsmoraes](https://www.linkedin.com/in/vsmoraes)

Email: vinicius@vsmoraes.com

\--

Profile:

Full stack engineer (more focus on the backend side) with a lot of experience
working with PHP (almost 15 years) and Go (2+ years), currently working with a
node.js/typescript stack.

In love with the DevOps culture and a Linux enthusiast since 2000; Automate
all the things is my moto.

------
kwalkguru
Location: San Francisco/Bay Area

Remote: Open to remote

Willing to relocate: Open to relocation

Linkedin:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/kevinwgutierrez](https://www.linkedin.com/in/kevinwgutierrez)

Github:
[https://www.github.com/kevinwgutierrez](https://www.github.com/kevinwgutierrez)

Email: kevin.w.gutierrez@gmail.com

Technologies:

\- Deep knowledge of Javascript, NodeJS, React.js, MongoDB

\- Good knowledge of AWS (EC2/S3), GraphQL, Cassandra, PostgreSQL, HTML, CSS

\- Basic knowledge of MySQL, TypeScript

Resume:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/15LO2-qnxSqAB8x9Amq4mqoDGhqE...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/15LO2-qnxSqAB8x9Amq4mqoDGhqEGpGbm/view?usp=sharing)

------
azdv
Remote: Yes !

Willing to relocate: Maybe

Technologies:

* Cloud technologies (AWS/Azure/GCP) - a lot of Terraform work as of late. Recently automated GPU-based infrastructure for a MedTech startup (fun times).

* NodeJS/Meteor/SailsJS

* Serverless (going heavy on that one)

* Crypto/Blockchain - building Crypto infrastructure (multiple Blockchains), customized libraries and APIs, as well as front-end (MetaMask) solutions.

* Wordpress/CodeIgniter/Yii/Drupal (Components, Hacks, Themes) - less motivated, unless truly cutting edge (or WP VIP projects)

* CI & Unit testing - Jenkins, Mocha & Karma for JS, Toast for PHP, as well as Selenium

* Django (general Python too) - to a lesser extent

Resume: Upon request

Email: dev (at) azdv.co

Looking for Challenging projects. Most recently worked extensively with
Serverless & AWS APIs, building cloud-related prototypes, before that worked
as a cloud automation specialist

------
Evgeniuz

      Location: Ukraine
      Remote: yes, preferred
      Willing to relocate: no, but depends on company;
      Technologies: Go, JavaScript/TypeScript, Python, NodeJS, React, Django, PostgreSQL, MongoDB, Docker, Kubernetes
      Résumé/CV: https://drive.google.com/file/d/1kW28ngKjg4HIA48wyyj94x6kYP-SWsRl/view
      Email: evgeniyfilatov@gmail.com
    

I'm a software developer with 8 years of experience in a variety of both
backend and frontend technologies/frameworks. Looking for a remote position or
part-time remote consulting opportunity (may consider relocation after travel
restrictions due to quarantine are lifted).

Love learning new things (currently mastering Rust) and solving hard problems
(optimization, debugging etc.).

------
olli101
Location: Austin, TX Remote: Yes Willing to Relocate: Yes to NYC/SF or LA for
the right opportunity. Just tried relocating to SEA but it wasn't a good fit.

LinkedIn: [https://bit.ly/31pAB8c](https://bit.ly/31pAB8c)

Email: shinerclay@gmail.com

\---

Hi there. I'm a product management and design leader with 20 years of
professional experience, researching, concepting, designing and launching
digital products for global audiences both here in the US and in the UK.
Previous companies include: AKQA, Amazon, AT&T, BBC, The Famous Group, Fox
News, Live Nation, and TriNet. That means CAC, ARPU and LTV as well as UX, VD,
IA and FYI, I'm OTT about UCD. TMI? Looking for full time positions doing
web/responsible/mobile for B2B or B2C.

Thanks for reading.

------
KristinaStoj
Front End React Developer looking for a job in Bay Area

Location: San Francisco, CA Remote: Yes Willing to relocate: No Technologies:
JavaScript, ES6/7/8, jQuery, JSON, AJAX, React, Redux, RESTful API's, CSS,
HTML, Bootstrap, Jest, Enzyme, Photoshop Interested in: Front End Development,
UI\UX

Website/Résumé/CV:
[https://gjozevkristina.netlify.com/](https://gjozevkristina.netlify.com/)
Email: kristina.gjozev@gmail.com

Hi there, my name is Kristina! I am a front end developer who is passionate
and knowledgeable about both the visual and technical aspects of creating an
app. Highly motivated working on projects with a team and building powerful
products that will provide intuitive and beautiful user experiences.

~~~
hbroadbent
hey, I just wanted to say that I checked out your site and resume and both
look great! I'm not hiring or anything but just wanted to wish you all the
best, it's pretty clear that your quality of work is very high so I'm sure
you'll have no trouble finding the perfect role. keep it up!

~~~
KristinaStoj
Thanks for reaching out, I appreciate it! If you have anyone around who is
looking for passionate front end developer feel free to share my contact :)

------
dsiano
Location: Santa Barbara, California

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Design theory, Adobe CC (InDesign, Illustrator, Photoshop,
Lightroom, XD, After Effects, Audition, Premiere, Dreamweaver), HTML, CSS,
Sketch, Omnigraffle, SketchUp, Fusion360, MS Office Suite, Google
Drive/Sheets/Analytics, Mail Chimp, Constant Contact, Klaviyo, Social media,
Hootsuite, WordPress, Shopify, Salesforce, Dubsado, Trello, Asana, Wrike

Résumé: [https://www.dsiano.com/;](https://www.dsiano.com/;)
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/daniellesiano/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/daniellesiano/)

Email: danielle@dsiano.com

I'm a freelance graphic designer and marketing consultant with over 15 years
of experience.

------
ramix
Location: Latvia, Riga GMT+2

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: PHP,Laravel,Javascript,Ember.js,Html,Css,Lucee,Sys admin,
websockets.

Resume/CV:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/1vxdncAETa8S7I-VQQoygIQGNVa1...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/1vxdncAETa8S7I-VQQoygIQGNVa1P8tWO/view?usp=sharing)

Portfolio - www.raimondsplume.com

Email: rpluume4@gmail.com

Hello,

I am remote web developer from Latvia seeking for remote role. I have over 4
years of experience with PHP(Laravel), Javascript(Ember), Html, CSS, SASS,
ColdFusion(FW/1), system administration and other technologies. Here you can
see my portfolio - www.raimondsplume.com, but that is not it, I have other
cool stuff that I can show if needed. If you are interested, let me know so we
can arrange a chat or call. Thanks!

------
printfhn
Location: East Asia (UTC+8)

Remote: Yes!

Willing to relocate: not in the pandemic

Technologies: Ruby on Rails, Bulma CSS, SQL database with ORM, Python (Machine
Learning, one published SCI paper)

Résumé/CV: on request

Email: hey@printf.win

I'm a self-taught programmer and a graduate student (this is my last year at
school). Looking for an Entry-Level / Junior-Level web development job
(preferably Ruby on Rails). I have a few demo apps running on Heroku, you can
take a look at my Github:
[https://github.com/printfinn](https://github.com/printfinn) to check it out.
Although I'm not experienced, I'm pretty good at looking for solutions on the
Internet (Github, SO). Please reach out to me if you want some new blood on
your dev team, salary is not a big concern.

------
asifjamil
Location: Maryland

Remote: yes

Willing to relocate:yes

Technologies: Python, Matlab, R, AWS, Javascript, Ruby, Rails

Resume:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/1Zu54-pkv3LNYNbq2pGW5lYGCeON...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/1Zu54-pkv3LNYNbq2pGW5lYGCeON-0KjS/view?usp=sharing)

Email: asif08@gmail.com

Profile: Computational neuroscientist with experience in neuromodulation and
data science. Have worked a lot with high density EEG and fMRI in combination
with brain stimulation (TMS, tACS, tDCS) to design novel neuromodulation
protocols, formulate pipelines for data analyses, as well as experimenting
with interfacing neuromodulation with the visuomotor system. Lots of
experience in working internationally (US, UK, Germany) with diverse multi-
disciplinary groups.

------
hayri
Location: Istanbul

Remote: yes

Willing to relocate: yes

Technologies: Python, JS, PostgreSQL, MongoDB, Redis, Django, Flask, Node.js,
Express, Git, AWS

Github: [https://github.com/selimslab/](https://github.com/selimslab/)

Website: [https://selimslab.github.io/](https://selimslab.github.io/)

Linkedin: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/time](https://www.linkedin.com/in/time)

Résumé:[https://drive.google.com/file/d/1EDyU3GaJCeTdlLreAMP55zN-
KA_...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/1EDyU3GaJCeTdlLreAMP55zN-
KA_Tfoc4/view?usp=sharing)

Email: hselimozturk@gmail.com

Junior backend engineer with 2 years of experience, coding for 7 years

------
shaggyfrog
SEEKING WORK | Vancouver, BC, Canada | Remote OK

Willing to Relocate: No

Technologies: Everything. Last 3-4 years: Python (Django), Kotlin, Java
(Spring), JavaScript. Also last 11 years: iOS/OSX (C/C++/Objective-C), Bash,
Perl. MSc in AI (heuristic search).

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/thomashauk](https://www.linkedin.com/in/thomashauk)

Stack Overflow: [https://stackoverflow.com/users/161161/shaggy-
frog](https://stackoverflow.com/users/161161/shaggy-frog)

Résumé/CV: See LinkedIn and/or request via e-mail

Email: thauk@ualberta.net

First Computer: Atari 800 (Logo and BASIC)

Cake: YES

Copy & Paste Messages: no thank you

I'm a proud generalist. I add value. I care about my work. I get stuff done. I
deliver. Send me an e-mail!

------
k33n
Location: Atlanta, GA

Remote: Yes

Willing to Relocate: Yes

Technologies: JS (Browser/Node), TypeScript, RxJS, Angular 2-9, React, Ruby,
Python, Terraform, Saltstack

Resume/CV:
[https://www.mikekeen.com/resume.pdf](https://www.mikekeen.com/resume.pdf)

Email: mwk@mikekeen.com

I'm a full stack developer with 15 years of experience in various
languages/frameworks. For the past 5 years I've been working almost
exclusively in Angular 2+ with TypeScript and tons of RxJS. I've worked in
early stage startups, and larger consulting companies. I love writing
software, designing systems, implementing perfect user interfaces, learning
new things, and mentoring/training junior engineers. Seeking remote Senior
Engineer positions, but open to on-site as well.

------
benzesandbetter
\------

Software engineer focused in the Python/Django ecosystem. I've designed,
maintained, and supported mission-critical applications and services for
clients including Cisco, Eli Lilly, NIH, Stanford School of Medicine, as well
as startups and several federal agencies.

\------

    
    
      Location: California / Amsterdam (US Citizen)
      Remote: Yes (100%)
      Willing to relocate: No thanks
      Technologies: Python, Django, Flask, AWS, Postgres, SQLAlchemy, Plone, JS, Linux, MongoDB, Cassandra, Spark, Jupyter, R
      Email: HN2020@davidsiedband.com
    

[http://davidsiedband.com](http://davidsiedband.com)

[https://tinyurl.com/siebo-cv2020](https://tinyurl.com/siebo-cv2020)

------
imsofuture

      Role: Engineering Manager
      Location: Montana, US
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: No
      Technologies: Golang, Kubernetes, all sorts of PaaS/IaaS
    

Resume:
[https://jeffzellner.com/resume.pdf](https://jeffzellner.com/resume.pdf)

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/jzellner](https://www.linkedin.com/in/jzellner)

Github: [https://github.com/sofuture](https://github.com/sofuture)

Email: jeffz@eml.cc

Extensive backend, Kubernetes, Golang, SRE/Ops experience. Looking for EM role
ideally in similar or adjacent space. Have been remote as both an IC and
manager for nearly a decade. I like startups!

------
wildlingjill

        Location: San Jose/SF Bay Area
        Remote: Yes
        Willing to relocate: No
        Technologies: JavaScript, React/Redux, HTML5/CSS3, Python, Flask
        Résumé/CV: http://jillcrobinson.com/static/docs/JillRobinsonResumeApr2020.pdf
        Email: contact@jillcrobinson.com
    

I'm a former Microbiologist turned Frontend-focused Engineer with 4 years of
experience working in the SF Bay Area. I've been working in a fast-paced
startup environment for the last year and I'm looking for a bigger company to
cut my teeth and get experience of working with different types of people.
Please reach out if you think I could be a good fit for your role. Thanks!

------
EGreg
Location: NYC

Remote: Yes of course, in fact I prefer it

Willing to relocate: After the current crisis and quarantines end

Technologies:

Web (HTML5, ES6 JS, Web Components, Subtle Crypto, WebRTC, IndexedDB, Web
Notifications, and many other features of the modern Web)

Backend (PHP, MySQL, Node.js, Linux administration, NGinX, Apache, AWS etc.)

PhoneGap / Cordova (Contacts, Notifications, creating native mobile apps
starting from web apps, putting them into the stores etc.)

Management: I have experience managing teams, motivating developers,
architecting products, doing QA etc.

Resumé/CV: [https://qbix.com/resume.html](https://qbix.com/resume.html) and
[https://qbix.com/resume.pdf](https://qbix.com/resume.pdf)

Email: greg @ the domain hosting the resume above

------
kntoukakis
Location: EU (GMT+2)

Remote: Only

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Technical SEO

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/kntoukakis/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/kntoukakis/)

Email: hn@kntoukakis.com

Twitter: [https://twitter.com/kntoukakis](https://twitter.com/kntoukakis)

I help my clients solve tough SEO problems and make the right decisions about
their websites and content.

My expertise covers minimizing the impact of website migrations, SEO for
multi-domain website architectures (ex. China), finding dynamic rendering
problems and more.

From creating a search strategy to reverse-engineering the rankings of your
competitors, planning better content, and optimizing your web-pages, I offer a
process-oriented and transparent approach.

------
arkades
Location: New York Remote: Yes Willing to relocate: Not at this time
Technologies: N/A Email: ea4353db-c0c9-40d7-bd55-82f84de11144@anonaddy.me
Résumé/CV: I'm a physician with a grad degree in health policy, with some grad
work (and a pub) in stats. I've long experience working on the reform side of
healthcare, having been a Chief of Staff for the largest Accountable Care
Organization company in the US, and done ops consulting in a similar vein
since. I currently have a consulting gig wrapping up, so if anyone is working
on something to meaningfully improve healthcare and is looking for someone
with clinical, operational, and policy experience, I'd love to have a
conversation.

------
diegoeche
Location: Berlin, Germany Remote: Yes (Remote Only) Willing to Relocate: No
Technologies: RoR, Python/Django, Terraform, VueJS, AWS, F#, Erlang, Elixir
Resume/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/diegoeche/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/diegoeche/)
Email: diegoeche@gmail.com Github:
[https://github.com/diegoeche](https://github.com/diegoeche)

I've been doing fullstack for the last 10 years. Mostly Ruby but lately I've
been enjoying working with Python and Django. I've done F#, Programming
Language Design, and I consider myself mostly a Polyglot Generalist.

------
snaveen
Location: Reston, VA

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Kubernetes, Prometheus, Typescript, Go, Pulumi, Cloud-native,
Linux

Resume:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/sosts1ovu9r6h8j/NaveenSrinivasan.p...](https://www.dropbox.com/s/sosts1ovu9r6h8j/NaveenSrinivasan.pdf?dl=0)

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/naveensrinivasan/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/naveensrinivasan/)

Github:
[https://github.com/naveensrinivasan](https://github.com/naveensrinivasan)

Email: jobs@turris.xyz

I am now working as a cloud architect also an individual contributor who
codes. In the past, I was part of the Software Engineering building
applications.

------
mr-developer
Hello, I'm Chethan Bhat. I'm a full stack developer with 4 years of
experience.

Location: Mangalore

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies

> HTML, CSS, JavaScript

> React (with hooks + context api), Redux (State Management)

> Node + Express (for backend apis)

> PHP

> MongoDB, MySQL, Firebase

Website: [https://chethanbhat.com/](https://chethanbhat.com/)

About me:
[https://www.reddit.com/r/forhire/comments/frvpwc/for_hire_fr...](https://www.reddit.com/r/forhire/comments/frvpwc/for_hire_freelance_web_developer_25hr_websites/)

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/chethanbhat90/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/chethanbhat90/)

Email: hello@chethanbhat.com, devchethan90@gmail.com

------
67g

      Location  Berlin, DE
    
        Remote  Yes
    
      Relocate  Maybe
    
          Tech  * TS, Next, GraphQL, Jest, node
                * React, Redux, all major libs
                * k8s on bare-metal, Docker
                * Mongo, Postgres with & w/o ORMs
                * exp. w/ high traffic sites + HA
    
            CV  on request
    
       I speak  English perfect, German native
    
        I like  Zealios v2, nvim, tmux
     
                  ________    
                  / /____  |   
                 / /_   / /_ _ 
         Email  | '_ \ / / _` |@protonmail.com
                | (_) / / (_| |
                 \___/_/ \__, |
                          __/ |
                         |___/

------
subu1729
Location:INDIA/Bangalore

    
    
      Remote:Yes
    
      Willing to relocate:Not immediately
    
      Technologies:Python, golang and c. Azure
    
      Résumé/CV:https://drive.google.com/open?id=1ONNNO8EzMklrQ6UPfRl1QXo3i_OjjrFD
    
      Email:subramanivmk(at)gmail.com
    

Hi I'm subramanian, I'm at my early stage of my career working in embedded
domain, now want to get into backend engineering after getting a taste of it.
I'm willing to learn any new technology/framework/stack/language. Would love
to learn a lot from experienced devs and create exciting new things.
Interested in the intersection on hardware and software.I've recently started
experimenting with flutter too.

------
mstaoru
Location: Shanghai, China (expat)

Remote: yes (12 years fully remote), can work another TZ if needed

Willing to relocate: no

Technologies: Python/Django, SQL/NoSQL, ELK, AI/ML stack, DevOps (Docker,
k8s), Vue.js, simple hardware (RPi stack), CHINA tech infrastructure: Wechat,
mini-apps, Aliyun/Tencent clouds, local CDNs, colocation, regulations etc.

Resume:
[https://sea.smartmeal.cn/f/2ffcd1b540394ce385fe/](https://sea.smartmeal.cn/f/2ffcd1b540394ce385fe/)

Email: michael@smartmeal.cn

20+ years software and project experience, 12 years in China, founded several
businesses as a hands-on CTO, ex-team lead and CTO for MLG, had projects with
Wework, Camel group, Nature Bridge etc.

Can help you set up presence and tech stack in China.

------
r00t_
Location: Pennsylvania

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Under certain circumstances.

Technologies: HTML/CSS, Vanilla JavaScript, React, jQuery, ejs, handlebars.js,
MongoDB, Nodejs/Express, Git, Shell, Linux, familiarity with Ruby, Python, and
C. Currently ripping through tryhackme.com's rooms, learning various security
topics.

Love to learn, and honestly, I want to expand my skills into a professional
setting. If you have apprenticeship opportunities, I'd love to hear about them
as well.

GitHub: [https://github.com/username1001](https://github.com/username1001)

LinkedIn: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/matt-
fay/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/matt-fay/)

Email: faymatt96@gmail.com

------
cpclermont
Location: Montreal, QC, Canada

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: JavaScript (ES5, ES6+), TypeScript (2+), ReactJS (13+), Service
Workers, node.js, express.js, GatsbyJS, Webpack (v1+), Grunt, Gulp, Babel
(5+), Karma, HTML5, CSS3, SASS, LESS, Mocha/chai/sinon, AWS S3, CloudFlare,
Protractor, WebdriverIO, git, GitHub, JIRA, Heroku, MongoDB, SQLite,
PostgreSQL, Clojure, ClojureScript, RabbitMQ.

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/cpclermont/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/cpclermont/)

Email: cp@simplified.dev

\---

6 years as an independent Front-End engineer. I specialise in making React
Apps fast and delightful to go beyond business goals by using analytics to
find what to work on.

Looking for a large scale projects with a small team.

------
smrbts92
Location: Houston, TX

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Javascript, Vue.js & Vuex, React & Redux, React Native, C#,
Node.js, Ruby, Ruby on Rails, MongoDB, PostgreSQL, SQL, Cypress, xUnit,
Quasar, Azure DevOps, Git, Adobe Suite

Résumé/CV:
[https://stackoverflow.com/cv/samr](https://stackoverflow.com/cv/samr)

Email: samueljustinroberts@gmail.com

Looking for a team to join after a coronavirus layoff. Junior full stack
developer, but I focus primarily on front-end development and UI. Have prior
years of experience working remotely if need be, but would prefer a company in
Houston.

Check out my portfolio at
[https://www.samroberts1.me/](https://www.samroberts1.me/)

------
darrenv
Location: London, UK

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: React, Redux, Jest, Cypress, HTML, CSS, Node.js, Express,
Python, Flask, MongoDB, Docker

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/darrenvong](https://www.linkedin.com/in/darrenvong)

Email: darren.vong1@hotmail.co.uk

I am a full stack developer with ~3 years of professional experience working
with the range of technologies listed above.

You can also find me regularly in meetups, conferences and hackathons as I'm
keen to stay on top of the latest development trends.

I am also a regular coach/instructor in underrepresented tech communities as I
enjoy making tech more accessible for anyone who's looking to work in tech.
It's a great way to learn too!

------
bhavikkumar
Location: Auckland, New Zealand (GMT +13)

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes (Amsterdam, Canada, Sweden, UK)

Technologies: Java, Python, Javascript, AWS, PostgreSQL

Resume:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/bhavikk/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/bhavikk/)

Email: bhavikk85@gmail.com

I have over 13 years of experience as a software engineer, and have worked at
both startups and large organizations. My expertise is in building scalable
backend services using AWS (API services, integration services and stream
processing). The majority of my experience is with Java, however I have built
services using NodeJS, Python and C# previously.

I have also spent time with mentoring developers to ensure I can help the
business build the best team possible.

------
its-hawk

      Location: Toronto, ON, Canada
      Remote: Yes (not during the pandemic but, getting a J1 should be *very* easy)
      Willing to relocate: Yes
      Technologies: Python, Flask, Vue.js , PostgreSQL, JavaScript, React
      Résumé/CV: https://docs.google.com/document/d/1FBRqpjrQRao6n6RJ3H2G-JvzGs0gQo7CYZWNt23kR8g/edit?usp=sharing
      Email: ishak.ahmed@ryerson.ca
    

I'm finishing my _sophomore_ year studying CS.

I have a good grasp in full-stack development \- I would say _great_ but, I
def. have a lot to learn ... hence the whole "internship thing".

Aside from full-stack development, I am really interested in _data
engineering_.

Whatever the case, shoot me an email – let's talk.

------
djesmond
Location: Denmark

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: C# .NET Core, JavaScript, React, Vue, Nodejs, docker, Azure,
Digital Ocean

Résumé/CV: [https://drive.google.com/file/d/1-8uF_w-cmk0f1Xf9wvF-
LDzh4J2...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/1-8uF_w-cmk0f1Xf9wvF-
LDzh4J2KZnuR/view?usp=sharing)

Email: hn (at) djesmond (dot) com

Graduating with my master’s degree in software engineering June 2020.
Experienced as full stack developer in both C# and JavaScript. Flexible work
hours to schedule remote work with others. I enjoy working on personal project
in my spare time to learn new languages and technologies such as a personal CI
platform. Looking for opportunities as full stack or software engineer

------
ika
Location: Tbilisi, Georgia

Remote: Yes (with 5 years of _remote_ working experience)

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: React / Vue, JavaScript / TypeScript, GraphQL, Postgresql,
MongoDB, Node / Ruby, Ruby on Rails

Résumé/CV:
[https://iraklijani.com/resume.pdf](https://iraklijani.com/resume.pdf)

Email: hey@iraklijani.com

\---

Hey, I’m Irakli, Software Engineer from Tbilisi, Georgia. I have 8 years of
experience working on scalable apps for EU, US and Georgian companies On-Site
and Remotely. I mastered my skills by working with an amazing team of
engineers and designers in different startups and companies where I learned to
write scalable and maintainable code, make pixel-perfect UI/UX and shipping
high-quality products.

------
andrewjzeller
Frontend engineer looking for an early-career position in the SF Bay Area.

Location: SF Bay Area

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: HTML/CSS, SASS, Javascript ES6/7/8, React, Redux, Node/Express,
Next.js, Gatsby.js, Styled-Components, Web APIs, RESTful APIs, JSON, MongoDB,
CMSs, Sketch App

Résumé/CV/Portfolio: [https://zeller.io](https://zeller.io)

Email: andrew.j.zeller@gmail.com

\---

After working for three years as a mechanical engineer developing hardware at
startups, I shifted gears into my longtime passion of web app development. I
love building Javascript apps that are performant, elegant, and useful. I'm
particularly excited about all things JAMstack and have built several
production projects with Gatsby.js and Next.js.

------
mathman3141
I am looking for a job within data science. I have two years of analytics
experience and making reports, which includes uncovering insights that help
inform business decisions. In addition, I have a mathematical background,
which includes statistics as well as a programming background.

Location: Dallas, TX

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: For the right opportunity

Technologies: Python (pandas, numpy, scipy, sklearn,) R, Bash, HTML, PHP, CSS,
JavaScript, PySpark, C++, Git, AWS Redshift, PostgreSQL, Microsoft Excel, Mode
Analytics, Jupyter Notebook, Linux, Docker

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/randallshall](https://www.linkedin.com/in/randallshall)

Email: randallhall [at] icloud.com

------
ViolentSnugglez
Location: Salt Lake City, UT, USA

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies:

    
    
      - JavaScript: Vue/Vuex, Angular/Ngrx, React, Node and jQuery
      - MongoDB, SQL
      - Java
      - C++
      - Linux
      - UI/UX
      - Heroku, Google Cloud
    

Website:
[https://chrissannar.herokuapp.com](https://chrissannar.herokuapp.com)

Résumé/CV:
[https://chrissannar.herokuapp.com/Resume.pdf](https://chrissannar.herokuapp.com/Resume.pdf)

Email: chris.sannar.dev@gmail.com

I have over a years worth of Full-Stack Web Development experience as well as
currently working as a CS tutor. I have interest in learning more Cloud
technologies and have a greater interest in Educational Software.

------
hnaln

      Location: Toronto, Canada 
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: Yes
      Technologies: Java, Python, C, Javascript, SQL, Django, Express, React, Spring, Node.js
      Résumé/CV: https://drive.google.com/file/d/1TfsCn8LXzcHedM0QWHQP85jYidZJTFGZ/view?usp=sharing
      Email: yilun.han [at] mail.utoronto.ca
    

I'm an university student entering my final year at the University of Toronto.
Originally I had plans to do a summer research exchange to TU Darmstadt in
Germany that was cancelled due to COVID-19. I have experience doing backend
development. Looking for an internship or any projects I could contribute to
during the summer.

------
atlex
Location: Spain.

Remote: 100%

Willing to Relocation: No.

Technologies: Automation! 20 years of Sysadmin & Netadmin. Config Management
(chef, ansible, others), Cloud (terraform etc), K8s/ECS. Devops, Infosec,
Monitoring etc. Recent interests: Large-scale reverse-tunnel out-of-band
management system, replacing MPLS with Wireguard, and experimenting with
Hashicorp Vault

People: I'm happy dealing with anyone from Execs to Help Desk folks. Love
bringing engineers from a state where they've never done Git, to submitting
PRs and coding terraform modules like Champions.

Language: Native English Speaker.

CV: [https://trull.org/alex/cv/](https://trull.org/alex/cv/)

Email: hiremeonhackernews@trull.org

------
jhonatan08
Location: Regina, SK, Canada

Remote: ys

Willing to relocate: yes

Technologies: In December 2019, I completed all degree requirements for my
Ph.D. in Artificial Intelligence (AI) with a focus on probabilistic graphical
models such as Bayesian networks and deep learning models, including sum-
product networks. Researcher experience as a freelancer and more than 25
academic publications (including one AAAI). Industry experience as a Software
Engineer working with Angular/Ionic/Typescript/Serverless stack.

Résumé/CV:
[https://jhonatanoliveira.github.io/files/oliveira_resume.pdf](https://jhonatanoliveira.github.io/files/oliveira_resume.pdf)

Email: jhonatanoliveira@gmail.com

------
mb_72
Location: Tallinn, Estonia (currently) / Adelaide, South Australia (sometimes)

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: MS ecosystem (C#, Azure, MS SQL Server), lots of other things
(see LI)

CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/mikeboth/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/mikeboth/)

Email: mike@anodynesystems.com.au

\----

I'm a late 40's all-rounder with 15 years of remote development experience,
and a collection of past and current successful projects across many
industries, eg I developed a logistics / transport application for the largest
heavy transport company in the Baltic states. EU + AU citizenship. Interested
in helping smaller businesses solve their problems or improve profitability.

------
zquangu112z
Location: Vietnam

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Strong in Python, SQL, ETL, Datawarehouse. Interested in a Data
Engineer position.

Résumé/CV:
[https://docs.google.com/document/d/1DhraCSc_9w9CDpeEd4nQwHus...](https://docs.google.com/document/d/1DhraCSc_9w9CDpeEd4nQwHusrv4wNAZsCAGNzTwnYg8/edit?usp=sharing)

Github: [https://github.com/zquangu112z](https://github.com/zquangu112z)

Linkedin:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/truongquangu/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/truongquangu/)

Email: nguqtruong@gmail.com

------
PedroCandeias
Location: Berlin, Germany

Remote: yes

Willing to relocate: yes, to Nova Scotia Canada or Reykjavik Iceland (We've
family there)

Technologies: go, php, JS, vuejs, react, all kinds of dbs, Contentful, AWS,
anything API-based.

Résumé:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/tt9r51l2yujxi1f/pedro%20carvalho%2...](https://www.dropbox.com/s/tt9r51l2yujxi1f/pedro%20carvalho%20resume.pdf?dl=0)

Email: pgscandeias@gmail.com

I'm a grizzled web/backend developer with experience as manager and architect.
I picked the wrong time to quit and go travel. While looking for my next full
time position, I'm also available for contract work to contribute, architect
or manage in software delivery projects.

------
random42
Location: India

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Maybe.

Technologies: Python, Django, golang, React, Big Data/NoSQL

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/mohitranka](https://www.linkedin.com/in/mohitranka)

Email: mohitranka@gmail.com

Developing robust and high-quality software for over 10 years, focusing
primarily on the backend of the webstack. I care deeply about code quality,
its extensibility and the customers. I have spent most of my career so far
working with early-stage startups, but recently worked with a listed company
and tasted the associated scale.

I am looking for a permanent (preferred) or contract remote (strongly
preferred) position as a senior individual contributor or engineering manager.

------
Swagat22
Swagat Shah-

    
    
      Location: Lafayette, Indiana, US 
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: Yes
      Résumé/CV: https://docs.google.com/document/d/1ema8ucEiwqKeL0XxLiNxARc_i0CmYjH00F5flUt80P8/edit?usp=sharing
    
      LinkedIn: https://www.linkedin.com/in/swagat-shah/
      Email:swagat.shah94@gmail.com
    

Masters in Mechanical Engineering with experience in manufacturing and quality
engineering. Trained in Lean Six Sigma & GD&T. Looking for Manufacturing/
Quality/ Process/ Mechanical Engineer roles. Available immediately.

------
urbpeti

      Location: Budapest, Hungary
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: No
      Technologies: Python, Django, Go, Javascript, Typescript, Node.js, Swift, Docker, Git, C++, Vue.js, TDD
      Résumé/CV: https://www.linkedin.com/in/p%C3%A9ter-urbanovics-005869164
      Email: urbpeti [at] gmail [dot] com
    

I'm a software engineer with 3 years experience. I like to learn new
technologies. I have experience from different roles, IOS developer (CAD
software), Web Application Security engineer, and C# desktop application
developer as well. I am developing full-stack applications as a hobby and I'm
looking for a full-stack engineer position.

------
ashniu123
Location: Pune, IN

Remote: Yes. Can travel post COVID-19

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: MERN (3 years), Redis, React Native, GraphQL, Apache Thrift,
Apache Kafka, Docker, Kubernetes (Certified Kubernetes Administrator), AWS
(Certified Solutions Architect Associate). Willing to learn what is required.

Résumé/CV: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/nisheet-
sinvhal/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/nisheet-sinvhal/)

Email: nisheet1 (dot) sinvhal (at) gmail.com

Website: [https://www.nisheetsinvhal.com](https://www.nisheetsinvhal.com)

Github: [https://github.com/ashniu123](https://github.com/ashniu123)

------
lmcnulty
I'm a graduating senior at Brown University looking to start work once I
graduate in May.

    
    
      Location:             Reading, PA
      Remote:               Yes
      Willing to relocate:  Yes, especially to
        - Boston, MA        - Paris, France*
        - Providence, RI    - Toronto, Canada*
        - New York, NY      - Montreal, Canada*
        - Philadelphia, PA     *Need visa sponsorship
                               
      Technologies:
        - JavaScript        - Python
        - HTML              - Flask
        - CSS               - Java
        - React             - Linux
     
      Résumé/CV:            lmcnulty.gitlab.io/resume
      Email:                On my résumé.

------
Demiurge

      Location: Orlando, FL
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: Not quickly
      Technologies: Python, Django, PostgreSQL, PostGIS, React.js, 
      Redux, Web GIS, MapboxGL, Leaflet.js, GDAL, Amazon Web 
      Services, Docker, LXD, Linux
      Resume/CV: https://drive.google.com/file/d/1juB8eIR7io98KVFYqb-F-p6M2LGN60co/view?usp=sharing
      Email: pavelcom@gmail.com
    

I have 13 years of experience doing web GIS applications, visualizations,
decision support tools, remote sensing data management, as well as student
curation, project management, and consulting in academic environment.

I really want to build things that make a difference for people.

------
vladdoster
Location: Boston or Nashville Remote: Yes/No

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Python (since 2013), Java 8+, Docker, Devops related tech.

Resume/CV: [https://vdoster.com](https://vdoster.com)

Email: mvdoster@gmail.com

GitHub: [https://github.com/vladdoster/](https://github.com/vladdoster/)

WIT '19 new grad looking for work in backend / devops development. Passionate
about anything infrastructure and run a multi-node automated homelab in spare
time. Would love a chance at devops role.

Always excited to try new languages, frameworks, methodologies - you name it.

Please don't hesitate to leave a comment with any questions. Thank you for
looking.

I am a citizen of the US.

------
arjinium
Location: Mumbai, India

Remote: Yes, Strongly Preferred

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Python, Web Application Frameworks (Django, Flask, Tornado),
REST APIs (DRF), Postgresql, MySQL, HTML, CSS, Heroku, Vanilla JS, Frontend
Frameworks (VueJS), Linux, Docker.

Résumé / CV / Portfolio: Full CV and details of Open Source contributions
available on request

Email: black11shadow@gmail.com

I'm a Backend Python Developer with 5 years of experience building web app
backends and APIs. I've recently started dabbling in frontend frameworks, Vue
& React to be precise. Have been working on Open source applications for 4 out
of 5 years of work. I’m looking for a permanent or contract remote position as
a backend/fullstack developer.

------
dozomatt
Location: Los Angeles

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Python, JavaScript, Django, Pandas, Numpy, Scipy, Seaborn, Sci-
Kit Learn, TensorFlow, PyTorch, Keras, SQL, AWS, GCP, Linux, Ubuntu

Resume/CV:
[https://docs.google.com/document/d/1Dj2kHQZfG3UFOnDNW_XmO_Vi...](https://docs.google.com/document/d/1Dj2kHQZfG3UFOnDNW_XmO_VikylourNmPfXvD1gGOyE/edit?usp=sharing)

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/matthewcardozo](https://www.linkedin.com/in/matthewcardozo)

Email: dozomatt@gmail.com

------
denhox
Location: Prishtina, Kosovo

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes, but would prefer remote

Technologies: JS (Node.js, Express.js), C# (.NET Core, Entity Framework Core),
React, Docker (& Swarm), RabbitMQ, Redis, WebRTC, CI/CD, Microservices,
ElasticSearch, DevOps (Azure mostly)

Résumé/CV: on request

Email: denathoxha [at] gmail

I'm a full stack developer and software architect. JS, C#, and React, are my
bread and butter. I'm autonomous, and willing to learn anything. I give a lot
of importance to PRs, mentoring, and documentation. I love automation, and am
very comfortable with DevOps tooling.

Personal: New Zealand citizen, currently living in Kosovo. Been unemployed for
two weeks because a company rescinded their offer due to the pandemic.

------
JJDeviloper

         Location: San Francisco Bay Area, CA
         Remote: Available
         Willing to relocate: Yes, prefer USA, Canada, or Europe
         Technologies: Python 3, Ruby on Rails, JavaScript, C#, Unity, whatever I'm using
         Résumé/CV: http://bit.ly/JJ_Reibel
         Email: jj.f.reibel@gmail.com
         Objective:  Software Engineer position
         Work Authorization: US Citizen, EU Citizen
         Education: Bachelors, with some graduate study
         Current Projects: Unity game in C#, Android game in Kotlin, iOS game in Swift, new programming language
         LinkedIn: https://www.linkedin.com/in/jj-reibel/

------
pdimitar
Location: Sofia, Bulgaria.

Remote: Yes. Not interested in on-site. Okay with contract work and full-time.

Willing to relocate: In general no, unless there is a beach house involved!
:-)

Technologies: Elixir (strongly preferred). Have been through Assembly, C, C++,
Java, PHP, Ruby, JS, Golang. Total 18 years in the profession. Learning Rust
currently. Okay sysadmin, knows his way around in Windows, Linux and macOS
quite well but not suited for full-time Ops role.

Resume/CV:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/1htgY1LWmizh5WJHM_R81DNzs11_...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/1htgY1LWmizh5WJHM_R81DNzs11_CdCqD/view?usp=sharing)

Email: mitko.p@gmail.com

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/dpanayotov/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/dpanayotov/)

GitHub: [https://github.com/dimitarvp](https://github.com/dimitarvp). (Started
working on an Elixir adapter for sqlite3, through Rust's rusqlite library.
Also working on an Elixir reader and post renderer of WordPress databases.)

DESCRIPTION:

With 18 years of experience I have worked with many technologies and I have a
few favourites as of today which I will insist on for full-time employment
(Elixir and Rust). Generalist and a problem solver by soul. I am not shy of
crossing boundaries and going deep into data analysis or system administration
when they are getting in the way of getting my task done.

I am okay with consulting and contract work for a time I am not picky on
technologies for those work venues. Recently worked on accelerating a
WordPress site is one example. Also helped a friend who is bootstrapping a
business to optimise a few slow Ruby on Rails SQL queries.

I love to take ownership of business problems. I work much better when I know
what actual problem out there does my work solve.

Hit me up even if it is just for a chat. I'd love to hear what you are doing
and are trying to solve!

------
fenelope
Location: San Francisco, CA

Remote: yes

Willing to relocate: yes

Technologies: Blender, Maya, Unity, UE4, Substance Painter, Photoshop, Krita,
node-based shaders

Portfolio/Resume: [https://penny-art.com/](https://penny-art.com/)

Email: find it in my resume

I'm Penny, a 3D Artist with 5 years in the tech industry, including experience
as a Software Engineer and a Technical Artist. My cross-disciplinary
background helps me establish asset pipelines and find solutions for any art-
engineering collaboration problems.

I'd like to focus on creating fantastical props and environments, but will
also continue being a generalist for interesting products that need a hand on
the creative team.

------
noles293
Ryan Nolan. Seeking entry level position. Open to contract.

Location: Boston, MA

Remote: Yes. I previously ran my own eCommerce business for 3+ years, while
managing a remote customer service team.

Willing to relocate: Potentially in the future. Depends on location.

Technologies: JS, React, HTML, CSS / SASS, Bootstrap, JQuery, Rails, Node.js,
Express.js, SQL, PostgreSQL, MongoDB. Currently learning Python + AWS

Resume:
[https://docs.google.com/document/d/1pmP26_uibBJkXkOqjQlP8OBY...](https://docs.google.com/document/d/1pmP26_uibBJkXkOqjQlP8OBYYFl2oGwa0ZSbOUFcejU/edit?usp=sharing)

Email: RNolan19@gmail.com

Thanks so much!

------
jorgemf

      Location: Spain
      Remote: YES
      Willing to relocate: No right now
      Technologies: Deep Learning, Machine Learning, TensorFlow, Data Science, Python, Java, Kotlin,
      Résumé/CV: http://jorgemf.github.io/cv.pdf
      Email: (see CV)
    

I am a Deep Learning Researcher & Engineer. I started my career in Artificial
Intelligence with my degree in Computer Science Engineering, which I graduated
with first-class honors in 2006. I continued my education with a Ph.D. in
Artificial Intelligence and an MBA. I have worked mostly with startups from
San Francisco, London and Madrid. Only on remote roles since 2015.

------
monkin
I believe that online design is a living organism, you can only analyse, and
adapt, so it's never truly finished. If you create something in Analytics,
AdTech, or any other NewExcitingTech drop me a note, maybe I can help. :)

Location: US

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Figma, Sketch, Adobe Photoshop, Adobe Illustrator, UX, UI, Game
Interfaces, HTML, CSS, Brain, Heart, and many more...

Résumé/CV/Portfolio: Send me an e-mail, and I'll reply with more details. :)

Email: p@monkin.co

Dribbble: [https://dribbble.com/monkin](https://dribbble.com/monkin)

Behance: [https://www.behance.net/monkin](https://www.behance.net/monkin)

------
ido
Location: Berlin, Germany (UTC+1)

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Unity, c#, mobile, html5, js, haxe

Résumé/CV:
[https://docs.google.com/document/d/1bMqRvk9DT1zbtxuiN6kvNba1...](https://docs.google.com/document/d/1bMqRvk9DT1zbtxuiN6kvNba1VMwOrIkl2pLh5gwMqaU/edit?usp=sharing)

Email: ido dot yehieli at gmail

I'm a freelance game developer with 10 years of experience in the games
industry. Although I’ve worked in a variety of roles (designer, developer,
producer, team lead) I’ve mostly worked as a developer - as an employee,
consultant as well as on my own indie games.

I've mostly worked in mobile casual/f2p and indie (all platforms).

------
p-funk
Location: Cincinnati, OH

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies:

-Embedded systems: C/C++, Arm core microcontrollers, Atmel, Cypress, STM32, etc.

-Web: HTML, CSS, Javascript, React

-Other: SQL, MongoDB, Catch2, Mocha, AWS, C#, some Rust, some Python

Résumé/CV:

    
    
      pmusgrave.github.io/contact
    
      github.com/pmusgrave
    
      https://www.linkedin.com/in/paul-musgrave-74818842/
    

Email: ps.musgrave+hn@gmail.com

Hi, I'm Paul, I'm a software engineer. My latest project is an IoT home
automation system and dashboard in React that ties together a lot of
microcontroller projects I built. I've previously designed high quality pro
audio equipment and developed software in the structural engineering industry.

------
resume384

      Location: USA
      Remote: Preferred
      Willing to relocate: Open to the possibility.
      Technologies: Modern JS, HTML5, CSS3, Web APIs, Node.js, Docker, Linux
      Résumé/CV: shorturl.at/CDKLP
      Email: resume384@synchsys.com
      Phone: 415-854-6590
    

I'm a self-taught web developer with 15+ years of experience who codes for the
love of coding and enjoys working through unique challenges. Experienced
building non-framework based, VanillaJS/WebAPI hand coded applications.
Comfortable in multi-hat environments. Open to unconventional arrangements,
let's talk... reach out via email, voice or text.

------
otobrglez
Location: Slovenia, Europe

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Ruby, Rails, Scala (I LOVE IT!), Akka, PostgreSQL, MongoDB,
Redis, Cassandra, JavaScript (Front-end and Back-end), TypeScript, Angular,
Docker, Python

Résumé/CV: [https://bit.ly/hn-job-april-20](https://bit.ly/hn-job-april-20)

Email: Follow the Resume/CV link

I'm currently working as a technology director; managing 20+ remote
contractors in 4 countries. I've been building things online for the last 17
years.

I love to solve problems with modern tooling and I love working with startups
where I can make a big difference.

I would like to work on projects that have a lot of data and is hopefully
moving fast. :)

------
Sorion
Location: Portland, OR

Remote: If Possible, If Not That's Fine

Willing to Relocate: No

Technologies: C, Python, Linux Server Administration, Emacs(yeah this counts),
Sage, Windows Server Administration, Excel VBA.

Resume:[https://tinyurl.com/qpxezkn](https://tinyurl.com/qpxezkn) ,
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/ben-dalbey-/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/ben-
dalbey-/)

Email: benldalbey@gmail.com

Longtime Network Administrator who transitioned into owning a successful home
building company for the last ten years. Looking to transition back to the
tech industry in the sales/growth side.

------
pknerd
Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies:

\- Python for Command line scripts for scraping, automation, ETL, Data
Analysis and Flask/Django for Web.

\- Being a technology agonistic and curious person I love to explore different
technologies and languages. Recently exploring Go and Rust.

\- I also love writing and maintain a blog which also helped many times to get
job/gigs.

Profile: [http://adnansiddiqi.me](http://adnansiddiqi.me)

Blog: [http://blog.adnansiddiqi.me](http://blog.adnansiddiqi.me)

Github: [https://github.com/kadnan](https://github.com/kadnan)

Email: kadnan @ gmail

------
sumitjami

      Location: Nürnberg, Germany
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: No
      Technologies: Python, Ruby, Golang, Kafka, Prometheus, data pipelines, OpenStack, Kubernetes, Django. etc
      Résumé/CV: http://bit.ly/2YtMmZX (google drive)
      Email: in resume
    

[https://github.com/sum12/songbook](https://github.com/sum12/songbook) \-
dynamic video-clip-loops for guitar practice.

[https://review.openstack.org/#/q/owner:sumitjami](https://review.openstack.org/#/q/owner:sumitjami)

------
varunpsr
SEEKING WORK | PUNE, INDIA | REMOTE | Two person team, also available
individually Location: Pune, India 8+ years of experience developing,
publishing Web and Mobile Apps, Containerizing existing applications,
performing cloud migrations to a cloud provider of your choice from your
current on-premise deployment.

Location: Pune, India

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Python, Django, Celery, Scrapy, ReactJS, React Native, RabbitMQ,
Docker, RESTFful APIs, AWS, Azure, Postgres, GraphQL, AWS Amplify, AWS AppSync

Résumé/CV:
[https://stackoverflow.com/cv/varunpsr](https://stackoverflow.com/cv/varunpsr)

Email: varun.rathore@outlook.com

------
phil-opp
Location: Karlsruhe, Germany

Remote: yes

Willing to relocate: no

Technologies: Rust, systems programming, operating systems, embedded, open-
source software

Resume: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/phil-
opp/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/phil-opp/)

Email: job@phil-opp.com

After finishing my computer science master in 2019 and focusing the last few
months on open-source software, I'm looking for a job now. I specialized on
operating systems, embedded, and systems programming. I'm writing a blog about
OS development in Rust at [https://os.phil-opp.com/](https://os.phil-
opp.com/).

------
john-j
Location: Katowice, Poland

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: JavaScript, TypeScript, Node.js, PHP, React, Redux, Electron,
Symfony, Laravel, MySQL, PostgreSQL, C#, AWS, HTML, CSS and many others.

Résumé/CV: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/jan-
jablonski/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/jan-jablonski/)

Email: contact [at] jablonski.dev

Full stack, web applications developer with 9 years of commercial experience.
I specialise in web technologies, but have worked with desktop applications,
hardware programming, image/video processing and other domains.

Limited travel is fine once we're allowed to travel again.

------
whereitleads

      Hi! I'm a full-stack software engineer, with some background in Machine Learning/Data Analysis.
      Location: Toronto, Ontario, Canada
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: Yes
      Technologies: Python3, React, AngularJS, JavaScript (ES5/ES6), jQuery, Java (Android), R, MATLAB, Scikit-learn, NumPy, HTML5, CSS3, Sketch
      Résumé/CV: https://www.dropbox.com/s/jgtw186xrsnxl0x/Yeung_Winnie_v2.pdf?dl=0
      Website: https://winnie9197.github.io/my-portfolio/
      Github: https://github.com/winnie9197
      Email: winniehcyeung@gmail.com

------
torgian
Location: Taipei, Taiwan

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Depends on area

Technologies: Python, Javascript, Vue, Django

Email: nihongotraveler@icloud.com

CV: [https://torgian.github.io/resume/](https://torgian.github.io/resume/)

I'm a self-taught remote developer currently living in Taiwan. I'm looking for
part-time contract work, possibly full time depending on your needs.

I've been working with a German company for the past two years developing a
variety of applications. Most of my time is spent writing front-end code,
though I've also developed back-end APIs and have spent lots of time debugging
the past several months.

------
taimoorsattar7
Hi. My name is Taimoor Sattar. I am an independent developer and designer. I
build a better website using Javascript, CSS, NodeJS, and PHP. I design APIs
and ensure that they can be accessed by everyone, everywhere.

Location: Saudia, Riyadh

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: APIs, Javascript, Node, WordPress, CSS, PHOTOSHOP

Résumé/CV:
[https://taimoorsattar.dev/resume.pdf](https://taimoorsattar.dev/resume.pdf)

Website: [https://taimoorsattar.dev](https://taimoorsattar.dev)

Project: [https://www.underlinejobs.com](https://www.underlinejobs.com)

Email: taimoorsattar7@gmail.com

------
uurtamo
Location: SF Bay Area

Remote: No problem

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: C, Perl, Golang, {Java and Python is workmanlike but okay},
fault-tolerant systems (error-correcting codes, network and systems design and
the like)

Resume: [https://tinyurl.com/wmfoqkj](https://tinyurl.com/wmfoqkj)

Email: uurtamo [at] gmail.com

I started in systems and networking backend (wire and code monkey), got a math
BS and theory PhD in CS and mostly do data-driven stuff now, stats,
probability, modeling, etc., but am open. If you want to do anything with
ECC's, Golang, or weather data that'd also work, since it's how I'm filling my
free time.

------
jameshe
Location: Chicago, IL

Remote: Sure thing!

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: JavaScript (Node.js, React Native), Python (Flask, Django), C#
(.NET Core, WPF, and APIs), SQL (SQLite, Postgres, SQLAlchemy), AWS, Shell
Script, Git, Figma, PM software (Jira, Trello)

Résumé/CV: Can send via email!

Email: heja@iu.edu

\---

In my last year of university, current experience includes development of web
applications & leading a React Native dev team for a local startup (current),
as well as producing blogs (generally Flask but recently React) and Shopify
sites for student organizations. Self-taught, but looking for opportunities
where I can help make something awesome in a group of folks that I can learn
from as well. :)

------
madduci
Location: Berlin, Germany

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: C++/Java/PHP, build systems (Conan, cmake, maven, composer),
packaging (DMG, MSI, Deb, Rpm, jlink, jpackage), docker, Vagrant/Packer,
Jenkins and more

Resume/CV: [https://madduci.netlify.com](https://madduci.netlify.com) (link to
Stackoverflow, LinkedIn, git)

Email: adduci / tutanota.com

I am a Computer Engineer with a focus on the full software lifecycle, from
design to deployment. I'd like to work on embedded platforms and I'm open to
move to new tech stacks like Go or Rust as well, but also as Engineering
Manager, mentoring and nurturing people.

------
heyshtor
Location: London

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: NLU, NLP, Python, text-to-speech, speech recognition, QA (web
technologies, voice), HTML/CSS, documentation.

Résumé/CV: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/mariya-
heyshtor-164a35157/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/mariya-heyshtor-164a35157/)

Email: please see LinkedIn Contact info

I am a computational linguist who worked on Google Assistant (NLG, NLU) and
Samsung Bixby (ASR, NLU, TTS, QA, analytics). I also have experience
supporting a web-service remotely as well as creating and maintaining both
external and internal documentation.

------
manud
Location: Auckland, New Zealand -> London, UK

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Go, Bash, Git, CI/CD (Jenkins), Cloud (AWS, GCP), Elasticsearch,
Kubernetes/Helm

Résumé/CV: [https://manudawber.me/](https://manudawber.me/)

Email: mail@manudawber.me

Was planning to move to London on April 1st but that is postponed for now,
still intend to move once things settle (T5 visa already approved). I'm a tech
generalist with a focus on cloud technologies and DevOps; I've spent the last
few years developing and automating cloud-native solutions for a number of New
Zealands largest companies.

Open to contract and full-time work.

------
bizzleDawg

        Location: Bristol, UK
        Remote: Yes (or onsite in Bristol)
        Willing to relocate: No
        Technologies: Python (Django + Flask), Javascript (React/-native), Heroku, AWS, Linux, Bash
        Résumé/CV: https://www.linkedin.com/in/benjaminhowes/ // https://ben-howes.co.uk
        Email: ben@ben-howes.co.uk
    

Hi! I'm a former startup founder and currently a freelance engineer. Looking
for perm opportunities where I can use both my technical skills and skills
I've learned as a founder and consultant. Over 7 years experience.

------
claudio-viola
\- Location: REMOTE (London, UK / EUROPE)

\- Remote: YES (only please)

\- Willing to relocate: depends, EU

\- Technologies: Javascript, Typescript, Node.js, Docker, jenkins, cloud,
devops, backend, agile, scrum, python, ruby, shell scripting, linux, chef,
ansible, ci/cd,

\- Résumé/CV: [http://bit.ly/2HucTwp](http://bit.ly/2HucTwp)
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/claudio-
viola/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/claudio-viola/)

\- Email: [http://scr.im/3zi3](http://scr.im/3zi3)

------
tradziej
Location: Poland, Europe Remote: Yes, preferred (4+ years of experience
working remotely)

Willing to relocate: Location and project dependent

Technologies: Ruby, Ruby on Rails, Javascript

Résumé/CV:
[https://github.com/tradziej/resume/blob/master/tomasz_radzie...](https://github.com/tradziej/resume/blob/master/tomasz_radziejewski.pdf)

GitHub: [https://github.com/tradziej](https://github.com/tradziej)

Email: See resume

Software Engineer (with 7+ years of experience) looking for a long term job.
Can do backend or full stack.

------
ahmad_muzakkir
I'm a passionate software engineer interested in back-end systems. I used to
work on Android, now working with Go. I've worked on a number of open source
projects in Go. Location: Malaysia

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Go, RESTful APIs, gRPC, SQL, NoSQL, Docker, Git, ElasticSearch

Résumé/CV: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/ahmad-
muzakkir-90b31646/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/ahmad-muzakkir-90b31646/)

GitHub: [https://github.com/AhmadMuzakkir](https://github.com/AhmadMuzakkir)

Email: ah.muzakkir [at] gmail.com

------
minkzilla
Location: St Louis, MO, USA

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: C, C++, OpenMP, MPI, Perl, Python, sklearn, Pytorch, Java,
JavaScript, React, SQL

Email: josephgilmorem@gmail.com

Resume:
[https://github.com/GilmoreJoseph/Resume/blob/master/Resume.p...](https://github.com/GilmoreJoseph/Resume/blob/master/Resume.pdf)

I am graduating from Saint Louis University in May with Bachelor of Science
Computer Science and a Minor in Mathematics. I am looking for full time
employment as a Software Engineer. I am interested in Machine Learning,
embedded software, and High Performance computing.

~~~
mattcdrake
Heads up, your resume link appears to be broken.

~~~
minkzilla
Fixed. Thank you for letting me know.

------
adamjo
Location: Seattle, WA, USA

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Occupation: Full Stack / Front End Developer / Front End Engineer / Software
Engineer

Technologies: React, Javascript, Node, DevOps, Linux, Angular2+, Google
Clouds, AWS, Jest, Mocha, and Firebase

Resume/CV: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/adam-
johannesmeyer-5b379a93/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/adam-
johannesmeyer-5b379a93/) (resume on request)

Email: adam.johannesmeyer@gmail.com

Github: [https://github.com/adamjo](https://github.com/adamjo)

6 years experience, originally from Nebraska, computer science degree

------
ryan_wunjo
Location: Maine, USA

Remote: YES

Willing to relocate: NO

Technologies: VueJs, React, Typescript, Javascript, .Net, C#, SQL

Résumé/CV:
[https://docs.google.com/document/d/1xaB_2F_CtyOttMwdaHM62nOD...](https://docs.google.com/document/d/1xaB_2F_CtyOttMwdaHM62nOD1g95YFcerLY6eTyBY8E/edit?usp=sharing)

Email: ryan@wunjotech.com

Front-end leaning full stack developer with 11 years of experience and 6 years
of successful remote work. Quick learner. Love building great looking, user
focused interfaces with high usability. Also willing to take on lead and
project management roles. Available for contract or FTE.

------
flashno
Location: San Francisco Remote: Yes Willing to relocate: Maybe Technologies:
Unity/C#, C++, C, Swift, java Résumé/CV: Available on request
Email:rikbasu92@gmail.com Hey HN. I've graduated with a CS degree in 2016, and
immediately got into the world of AR/MR. I was making some tango and hololens
apps for a big industrial company, and recently worked at a 16 person computer
vision startup out of the university of oxford that got acquired yesterday.
Made all the sample apps, and did some deeper SDK integration in that last
role. Looking for anything interesting!

------
cobih
Product Manager with 9+ years experience in Technology MNC. Proven ability to
analyze markets, work in remote and cross-functional teams across multiple
continents. Experienced leader in overall management of the product life cycle
from concept to delivery.

Location: Dublin, Ireland

Remote: Yes, experienced

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: PHP, Javascript, Hack, Python, JIRA, SQL

Skills: Wireframing, prototyping, roadmapping, strategy, gtm, user research,
customer development, market analysis, competitive analysis

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/cobih](https://www.linkedin.com/in/cobih)

Email: charles.obih@gmail.com

------
adam_albrecht
Location: Columbus, Ohio

Remote: Yes

Willing to Relocate: Not currently, but possibly next year.

Technologies: Ruby-on-Rails, React/Redux, HTML/CSS/HAML/SASS, Elixir / Phoenix

Resume/CV:
[https://www.adamalbrecht.com/resume](https://www.adamalbrecht.com/resume)

Email: adam.albrecht [at] gmail

• 10+ years of experience building complex business applications in Ruby-on-
Rails, Javascript, React, HAML, SASS, Rspec, etc.

• I also have experience in Elixir and Phoenix

• I've helped start 2 successful SAAS businesses, one in healthcare and the
other in legal tech. One was recently acquired while the other is a thriving
business.

------
karinaschaefer
Location: Brazil

Remote: Only

Willing to relocate: Not at this time

Résumé/CV: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/karina-
schaefer/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/karina-schaefer/)

Email: karina.schaefer@gmail.com

Hello, I'm Karina Schaefer. I'm a journalist currently working at a Polish
technology company as Customer Success leader of the Brazilian team for the
last 10 months. Well, I was. The company had to shut the Brazilian operation
due to the economic impact of COVID-19.

I'm looking for opportunities in Customer Success, Content Marketing or
Community management with an educational bias.

------
husseinzaki
Location: Cairo , Egypt Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate : Yes

Technologies : HTML , HTML5,CSS, CSS3, Javascript, React , Responsive design ,
Git, Bootstrap , Materiallize.css

Git: [https://github.com/Hussein90](https://github.com/Hussein90)

Linkedin:
[https://linkedin.com/in/husseinzaki](https://linkedin.com/in/husseinzaki)

Resume/CV:
[https://drive.google.com/open?id=0BwsejUyj6fPSaW4zSURGVGFydl...](https://drive.google.com/open?id=0BwsejUyj6fPSaW4zSURGVGFydl...).

Email: husseinlotfizaki@gmail.com

------
alex996
Location: Montreal, QC

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: JavaScript/ES6+, TypeScript, Node.js, Express, GraphQL,
PostgreSQL, MySQL, MongoDB, Firebase, RabbitMQ, Docker, Kubernetes, React,
Vue.js, Webpack, Babel

Resume: [https://github.com/alex996](https://github.com/alex996) (CV shared
upon request)

Email: alexnezhynsky@gmail.com

YouTube channel:
[https://youtube.com/c/CodeRealm](https://youtube.com/c/CodeRealm)

Full-stack developer with 4 years of experience. Currently looking a remote
position preferably at a startup. Open to both full-time and contract.

------
rizkidoank
Location: Indonesia

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Python, Cloud Platform(AWS, GCP), Containers (Docker,
Kubernetes), IaC (Terraform)

Résumé/CV:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/1df74NkK6ppHn4kTNxzF79Jc23nT...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/1df74NkK6ppHn4kTNxzF79Jc23nTIqAIX/view?usp=sharing)

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/rizkidoank/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/rizkidoank/)

Email: rizki.doank94@gmail.com

------
aryzach
Github: [https://github.com/aryzach](https://github.com/aryzach)

How I've learned everything:
[https://aryzach.github.io/ClassAndBookReviews.html](https://aryzach.github.io/ClassAndBookReviews.html)

Location: Austin, TX

Remote: Willing to work remote or in office

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Python, Haskell, Git, Linux, Racket (Lisp dialect), Ruby, Agda
(theorem prover), Rails, C

Résumé/CV:
[https://aryzach.github.io/Resume.pdf](https://aryzach.github.io/Resume.pdf)

Email: zach_asmith@yahoo.com

------
phomer
Location: Toronto

Remote: Yes, preferred right now.

Willing to relocate: Maybe, later, at some point.

Technologies: Go, Java, C, C#, Unix, Windows, etc.

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/paulhomer/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/paulhomer/)

Email: paul_homer at yahoo.ca

I've got 30+ years of programming/design/managing experience. I prefer
algorithmic coding for backends but I have worked in a wide range of different
positions, systems, and domains.

Blog:
[http://theprogrammersparadox.blogspot.com/](http://theprogrammersparadox.blogspot.com/)

------
jzast2
Location: San Francisco, CA

Remote: Okay

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Python, SQL, PyTorch, Keras, Sklearn, Pandas, Jupyter,
Matplotlib, Seaborn, Plotly, Docker, Kubernetes, Airflow, Git, Linux, AWS,
Postgres, SQLServer, Snowflake

Resume:
[https://drive.google.com/open?id=1rplUbMrFhcA0rG5hp6y-vvGzI3...](https://drive.google.com/open?id=1rplUbMrFhcA0rG5hp6y-vvGzI3AMc4jL)

Email: j.a.zastrow.jr@gmail.com

LinkedIn: www.linkedin.com/in/josh-zastrow

github: [https://github.com/JoshZastrow](https://github.com/JoshZastrow)

Open to Data Science / Machine Learning Engineer opportunities

------
eby
Developer mostly working in biotech, pharma, academic research. Open to FT but
contract is an option.

Location: Tokyo Japan

Remote: Yes, or onsite for the right opportunity

Willing to relocate: Yes, for the right opportunity [US only]

Technologies: What do you need? Most of my heavy work is on a Java stack, but
I've written major components in R, Python, Perl, whatever it takes. I do lots
of data wrangling in R, bash, etc.

Résumé/CV: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/david-
eby-620794](https://www.linkedin.com/in/david-eby-620794)

Email: contact me through LinkedIn or restlessmech [at] gmail [dot] com

------
evangelosdotnl
Location: Amsterdam, NL

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Java, Spring Boot, Python, HTML, CSS, JavaScript, Web
Components, Angular, Jenkins, Docker, MongoDB, MySQL, Elastic Search,
Logstash, Kibana, Redis, Apache Kafka, Linux, Apache Tomcat

Resume/CV: available upon request

Email: info[at]evangelos.nl

Dev Engineer with 10+ years of professional experience. I provide services in
User Experience, Design, and Full-Stack Engineering to bring your new complex
business challenges into being.

Extensive experience on lifting your most sophisticated software concepts to
life, with industry-leading full-cycle custom application development.

Let's have a talk! Ping me at info[at]evangelos.nl

------
kenwarner
Looking for senior full-stack engineer or engineering/product leadership roles
(Engineering Manager, Director/VP of Engineering)

Happy to be hands-on for smaller teams or with larger teams to focus more on
product strategy, technology architecture and vision, team operational
excellence, organizational alignment, etc

    
    
      Location: Raleigh, NC
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: No
      Technologies: Node.js, Python, .NET, Angular, React, AWS, Azure, DevOps, Architecture, Data engineering, ML
      Résumé/CV: https://www.linkedin.com/in/kjwarner/

------
julianwachholz

      Location: Zürich, Switzerland
      Remote: Possible
      Willing to relocate: No
      Technologies: Python, Django, JavaScript, React, Go,  Elixir/Erlang
      Résumé/CV: https://ju.io/ (more detailed version upon request)
      Email: julian@wachholz.ch
      Languages: German, English
    

Around 8 years of experience building all kinds of web solutions for small and
large clients. I thrive in smaller teams and aim to push good practices like
test driven development and documentation. Building smaller projects in my
free time using new tech is my thing.

------
jvlier
Freelance Data Scientist / Machine Learning Engineer. Just wrapped up a 2.5
year project to detect events on the aircraft apron using cameras (Deep
Learning).

    
    
      Location: The Netherlands
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: maybe (would consider CA, 
        Zürich, New Zealand)
      Technologies: Python, Machine Learning, Deep Learning, 
        Computer Vision, Spark, Airflow, MLflow, Kafka, 
        SQL, MongoDB, Linux, AWS, GCP, statistics.  
      Résumé/CV: https://jvlanalytics.nl/assets/resume.pdf
      Email: [info] at [jvlanalytics dot nl]

------
thaedev

      Location: Moscow, Russia
      Remote: yes
      Willing to relocate: maybe
      Technologies: Python, Django, Tornado, Flask, Celery, RabbitMQ, SQLAlchemy, Pandas, Scikit, Oracle PL/SQL, TSQL, PostgreSQL, MongoDB, Golang, Jenkins, TeamCity, Docker, RESTful APIs
      Résumé/CV: https://drive.google.com/file/d/1JfKv61uxcjFhxOsepvgAuovcVuUq_g7C/view?usp=sharing
      LinkedIn: https://ru.linkedin.com/in/alina-krasavina-6308586
      Github: https://github.com/thaelathy
      Email: hnalina@gmail.com

------
CagingRoyals
Location: Atlanta, GA, USA

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Go, Python, Django, Bash, Linux, Docker, Git

Résumé/CV:
[https://samhofi.us/4c9e77e5a32d8777/SamuelHofiusResume.pdf](https://samhofi.us/4c9e77e5a32d8777/SamuelHofiusResume.pdf)

Email: sam [at] samhofi [dot] us

Github: [https://github.com/kf5grd/](https://github.com/kf5grd/)

I love learning new things, and sharing what I know with others. I'm looking
for something that can challenge me to continue learning, as well as improve
upon things I'm already familiar with.

------
kumard
Location: San Francisco Bay Area

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Python, PHP/Laravel, JavaScript, Swift / iOS, AWS. Wordpress /
Woocommerce, Mysql/ DynamoDB / Firebase, PyTorch

I got a PhD in engineering (informatics related) in the bay area, but then
moved on to web and app development, and ran two successful startups that used
ML/Data Science/Web technologies at scale. I have 7+ years of experience
building web apps, scaling backends on AWS/GCP, data science, and machine
learning. Interested in both startups and larger companies. Resume available
on request.

Email: kumarmd@protonmail.com

------
CiscoCodex
Location: Los Angeles, CA

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Open

Technologies: C# | Java | NodeJS | JavaScript | HTML | CSS | Python

GitHub: [https://github.com/CiscoCodex](https://github.com/CiscoCodex)

LinkedIn: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/francisco-
rodriguez-174ba8172/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/francisco-
rodriguez-174ba8172/)

Email: ciscocodex@gmail.com

I'm looking for Jr/Mid level positions in either desktop or web development.
Ever since I started exploring Electron I found I like the fluidity of moving
between these two environments.

------
jsgv
Location: San Diego, CA, USA & Stockholm, Sweden

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: PHP, Node.js, Javascript, TypeScript, Go

Resume: [https://pseudo.cc/resume.pdf](https://pseudo.cc/resume.pdf)

Email: j (at) pseudo (dot) cc

------
sudopluto
Hi all, I'm a 3rd year CS major at Northeastern University. I'm looking for a
software development internship / co-op for summer, fall, or both. I have had
1 previous internship, where I did embedded C++ for a medical device.

Location: Boston, MA

Remote: not prefered, but yes

Willing to relocate: yes

Technologies: C, C++, Java (a bit rusty), just starting ruby + rails

Résumé/CV:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/1p9l_Anu5wpZokxVsMBVL_EZX_jT...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/1p9l_Anu5wpZokxVsMBVL_EZX_jThaIwL/view?usp=sharing)

Email: sharma.pranav@husky.neu.edu

------
ericdoyle
Location: New York City Remote: yes Willing to relocate: yes, for the right
opportunity. Technologies: blockchain, crypto, fintech, adtech, eCommerce,
gaming, AI, telecom. I've been in tech marketing and PR for 20 yrs. Resume/CV:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/1JkBfAoRdn6sjvwK9XkgMbCxFJXX...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/1JkBfAoRdn6sjvwK9XkgMbCxFJXXfRkVu/view?usp=sharing)
Email: doyle.eric@gmail.com

------
willcipriano
Hi. I'm Will Cipriano and I have been working in healthcare IT for 5+ years
and in healthcare software development for the last 3.

Location: Philadelphia, PA

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Possible

Technologies: I mainly work with Python and vanilla JS, I also have deployed
Java and Jquery/Bootstrap apps into production. Knowledgeable about REST
api's, sql databases and no sql.

Résumé/CV:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/1Y0r5j3yu5TUkLWMIeCr_rBef9uO...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/1Y0r5j3yu5TUkLWMIeCr_rBef9uOI6Xwp/view?usp=drivesdk)

Email: See resume

------
sampadasathe
Location : United States Remote : No Willing to relocate : yes Technologies :
Python, R, SQL, JAVA, Kubernetes, Basic GCP, AWS, GIT, JavaScript, Angular JS,
Supervised/Unsupervised learning Resume :
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/sampada-sathe/detail/overlay-
vie...](https://www.linkedin.com/in/sampada-sathe/detail/overlay-
view/urn:li:fsd_profileTreasuryMedia:\(ACoAAB3z2r4BDJ94tQmbfZ_YCqZwBt0jtHhDPf4,1580789086818\)/)
Email : sampada2394sathe@gmail.com

------
KhoomeiK
Location: San Francisco Bay Area/San Jose/Santa Cruz

Remote: Open to it

Willing to relocate: Open to it

Technologies: Flask, Express, React, React Native, PostgreSQL, SQLite, Keras,
PyTorch, Python, JavaScript

Résumé/CV: [https://tinyurl.com/rohan-resume](https://tinyurl.com/rohan-
resume)

Email: rohan [dot] pandey [at] gmail [dot] com

Website: [https://rpandey.tech](https://rpandey.tech)

I'm an undergrad student with experience in fullstack, mobile, data, machine
learning, and hardware technologies. Open to internships and some full-time
positions.

------
spaceandshit
Aerospace engineer, focus in controls and system design. Looking for new
opportunities.

Location: Seattle, WA

    
    
      Remote: No
    
    
      Willing to relocate: Yes
    
    
      Technologies: Aerospace Controls, model-based development, requirements development, systems engineering, software engineering. C++, Python, MATLAB/Simulink.
    
    
      Résumé/CV: Please see LinkedIn
    
    
      Email: Please see LinkedIn
    
    

[https://www.linkedin.com/in/sujitshivaprasad/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/sujitshivaprasad/)

------
shalzz
Hello! I'm Shaleen, I'm a Backend developer/Systems Engineer with 4+ years of
experience and love to work on challenging and innovative projects.

I have a background in Blockchain systems and Android apps as well as desktop
applications.

    
    
      Location: Gurgaon, Haryana, India
      Remote: Yes, experienced
      Willing to relocate: Yes
      Technologies: Java, Javascript, Node.js, Rust
      Resume: https://jain.sh/static/Resume.pdf
      Website: https://shaleenjain.com/
      Email: shaleen@jain.sh || shaleen.jain95@gmail.com

------
tumblen
Location: Austin, TX

Remote: Yes (preferred), Contract work preferred for now (but open-minded to
FT)

Willing to relocate: Unlikely but open-minded

Technologies: Full-stack development, Typescript, Javascript, React, Svelte,
HTML/CSS, MySQL, Postgres, NodeJS, Ruby, Java, Electron, Rubymotion, Android,
iOS, PHP, WordPress, Nginx, Redis, Design with Figma/Sketch/XD/PS

Résumé/CV: [https://www.dropbox.com/s/ya0y40ygjwpnxhd/nicky-
resume.pdf?d...](https://www.dropbox.com/s/ya0y40ygjwpnxhd/nicky-
resume.pdf?d...).

Email: nhajal@gmail.com

------
giandvd

        - Location: Uppsala, Sweden
        - Remote: Yes, exclusively.
        - Willing to relocate: Yes.
        - Technologies: AWS, Terraform, NodeJS, PHP, React, HTML5, JS, Python, Java, C++, Qt, Perl, Jenkins, Zabbix, networking. Familiar with Kubernetes, Google Cloud.
        - Résumé/CV: https://mutex.es/resume.pdf
        - Email: giandvd@mutex.es
    

Best at DevOps, great at coding, was technical cofounder of a startup so I'm
happy wearing any and all hats: software engineer, systems administrator, QA,
and customer support.

------
cameron_b
Location - Charlotte NC area

Remote - Yes

Relocate - Not right now :)

Tech - Running Zoom in a $multibillion tech company, massive platform
changeover experience, Voracious Systems Engineer, love Linux and solving real
world problems

NEED Zoom Help?

[https://github.com/cameronbunce/resume/blob/master/Cameron%2...](https://github.com/cameronbunce/resume/blob/master/Cameron%20Bunce.pdf)

[https://www.linkedin.com/in/cameronfbunce/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/cameronfbunce/)

cameronfbunce at gmail

------
novask
Location: Just about anywhere (currently in Huntsville, AL)

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: C#/.NET, ASP.NET Core 2+, no frontend preference between
Angular/Vue/React, Azure, Azure DevOps, basic pentesting tools + worked with
C/Python/Java exploits and payloads during OSCP

Résumé/CV: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/jason-
witte-0123456/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/jason-witte-0123456/)

Email: jason.witte.uab@gmail.com

* I don't mind Dev or Pentesting inquiries, but would prefer entry-level or intermediate positions only

------
earlyriser
\----------------------------------------------------- * Location: Alma,
Quebec CA

* Remote: Yes

* Willing to relocate: No

* Technologies: Front end engineer with full stack experience. Javascript, React, Angular, Vue, Knockout, AWS, Node, Python, PHP.

* CV: [http://robertomartinez.info/CV_roberto_martinez.pdf](http://robertomartinez.info/CV_roberto_martinez.pdf)

\- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -

Web developer 10+ years of experience in agencies, startups and consultancy. I
have been working remotely with distributed teams for 8 years.

* Email: romama [at] gmail.com

\------------------------------------------------------

------
stets
Location: Cincinnati, Ohio

Remote: Currently remote, would like to remain remote.

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Linux, Docker, Full-stack tech, API dev, VueJS, Python, Flask,
Django, Laravel, Networking, AWS, Linux, CI/CD, Currently learning Rust and
Golang, Web Scraping w/ Puppeteer, Requests, Beautiful Soup, Terraform

Résumé/CV: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/stetson-
blake-31635252/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/stetson-blake-31635252/)

Email: stetson@heliositservices.com

~~~
xmchlx1
1 point by xmchlx1 24 days ago [-]

Interested in opportunities for Data Scientist, Data Analyst, Backend Software
Development Engineer. 2 YOE. Open to contract, full-time, remote, internship.

    
    
      Location: San Jose, CA, USA [Work Authorization: US Citizen]
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: Yes
      Technologies: Python (Data Science Libraries: NumPy, Scikit, Matplotlib, PyTorch, Seaborn, etc.), Java, SQL (MySQL, PostgreSQL), Docker, R
    

Résumé/CV:
[https://docs.google.com/document/d/1OiWg65zeOlJMnSHAJtUV7PWB...](https://docs.google.com/document/d/1OiWg65zeOlJMnSHAJtUV7PWBAgailVQ7udFCb03bQn4/edit?usp=sharing)

Email: michaelchung@berkeley.edu

I do NOT need work visa sponsorship to work in the USA.

------
hscells
Location: Australia

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: Yes; Looking to move to Europe

Technologies: Go, Java, Python (pandas, matplotlib, sklearn, etc.), R, BASH,
SQL, Elasticsearch, Lucene

Résumé/CV:
[https://scells.me/files/academic_cv.pdf](https://scells.me/files/academic_cv.pdf)

Email: harry@scells.me

GitHub: [https://github.com/hscells](https://github.com/hscells)

Looking for applied scientist positions/post-doc positions in Information
Retrieval/Data Science/Machine Learning. Finishing PhD within the next 6
months.

------
ryanlanci
React / JavaScript focused freelancer | Many high-profile projects

· Location: Ann Arbor, MI

· Remote: Yes

· Willing to relocate: No

· Technologies: React, React Native, Node, Rails (others)

· Résumé/CV:
[https://linkedin.com/in/lanciaux](https://linkedin.com/in/lanciaux)

· Thread with more info:
[https://twitter.com/ryanlanciaux/status/1244636442401308675](https://twitter.com/ryanlanciaux/status/1244636442401308675)

· Email: ryan [at] spaceship.studio

(Contract/freelance projects only, please - full-time freelancer )

------
silaskro
Location: San Francisco Bay Area Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Tableau, SQL, Stata, Advanced Excel

LinkedIn: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/garima-g-
anand/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/garima-g-anand/)

Email: silaskro AT gmail

I am a business analyst looking for an internship or a full-time role. I have
a Masters in Economics, with prior experience in Content Marketing but have
self-learned data visualization using Tableau.

I'm passionate, flexible and looking to get a foot in the door at a startup
that will help me learn and grow.

------
blizkreeg
Location: SF/Oakland

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Skills: Product Management, Engineering Leadership

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/8avluthbjh55cg0/resume%20-%202020....](https://www.dropbox.com/s/8avluthbjh55cg0/resume%20-%202020.pdf?dl=0)

Email: in resume

I'm a product and engineering leader looking for part-time, interim, or
consulting roles. Over the years, I've built and led teams that has shipped
delightful products to customers. I primarily work in B2B/SaaS and preferably
early to mid stage startups and companies.

------
Nirgal
Location: Lyon, France

Remote: yes

Willing to relocate: eventually

Technologies: java, javascript, spring boot, vuejs, MySQL, also did some PHP,
C#

Résumé/CV: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/nicolas-
hel/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/nicolas-hel/)

Email: znirgal at gmail dot com

I've been developping and mocking websites, mostly as a hobby, for 12 years.
Four years ago started learning how to code professionally, both with courses
and self-learning.

I'm autonomous and a fast-learner and am looking for a meaningful project
which has a positive impact on the world.

------
mariepaoli
Location: San Francisco Bay Area

Remote: Either

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: I'm non-technical, but specialize in go-to-market strategy
(messaging, positioning, channel strategy, engagement marketing), program
design/mgmt, and community building. I do play well with technical team
members, and have extensive experience with Mode, Tableau, SQL, JIRA, and
others.

Resume:
[https://drive.google.com/open?id=1ld89RpBgFul5snr3zgYMlrZQd-...](https://drive.google.com/open?id=1ld89RpBgFul5snr3zgYMlrZQd-
ajBtiea7I01veSEkY)

Email: marie.e.paoli@gmail.com

------
vmlinuz
Location: Hong Hong (UK citizen, HK Permanent Resident, English-speaking)

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Primary: Linux/Unix, Python, Django, PHP. Secondary: SQL, git,
AWS, JavaScript, Android, shell, HTML, C. Tertiary: Go, Kotlin, Docker

CV: [https://bit.ly/3blS31m](https://bit.ly/3blS31m)

Email: richard@vmlinuz.org

I am an experienced engineer, mostly working on web/API backend in PHP and
Python recently - but I've also done Unix kernel and OS work, and written a
few Android apps. I'm available immediately, and good at making stuff work!

------
alexkappa

      Role: Engineering Manager, Tech Lead
      Location: Amsterdam, The Netherlands
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: No
      Technologies: Go, JavaScript, Java
      Résumé/CV: Available on Request
      Email: alex.kalyvitis at gmail.com
    

—

Hi HN! I’ve spent the majority of my time in adtech (sorry!) and briefly in
airline revenue management in leadership roles for the past 3-4 years.

I’ve gone through the growing pains of hiring and retaining talented people,
helped on the strategic side of things as well as pitched to customers,
investors and m&a teams.

------
textread

      Location: Bangalore, Remote
      Remote: Yes (preferred)
      Willing to relocate: Prefer not to
      Technologies: Django, React, Machine Learning
      Résumé/CV: https://drive.google.com/open?id=1mzQHjxMlAi_LOrQwccnQUskjzjr1RU6I
      Email: anoopemacs AT google mail
    

I work at an oil trading startup and times have been tough now. Would like to
start out as an individual freelance contributor and prove myself.

However, I do have prior experience setting up remote teams for overseas
startups if thats what you are looking for.

------
chad_strategic
Location: Denver Remote: Yes Willing to relocate: NO

Technologies: Trading API, (TDameritrade, Interactive Brokers) Stocks,
Options, Futures, Trading, Python, Mysql, Finance

Résumé/CV: [http://www.strategic-
options.com/chads_resume.html](http://www.strategic-
options.com/chads_resume.html)

Email: chad.humphrey@strategic-options.com

Algorithms / Strategies

-Volatility Algorithm, deploy across $150 million portfolio

-Options Implied Volatility Arbitrage strategies

-Stock & Equity Algorithms, Current tracking over 500 stocks.

-Futures / day trading algorithms

Software & API:

-TD Ameritrade, Interactive Brokers, Etrade, Ally

-Scraping techniques

------
lyxsus
Location: Saint-Petersburg, Russia Remote: Yes Willing to relocate: Yes
Technologies: Javascript/TypeScript, React (Relay/Redux/Apollo),
Postgresql/Mysql/NoSQLs, K8S, Python Résumé/CV:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/1prIEGxr8Z3_Eg851FfEyWBWjmE3...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/1prIEGxr8Z3_Eg851FfEyWBWjmE3REcKV/view?usp=sharing)
Email: sergey.antoninko@gmail.com

Fullstack developer (~14 years). Looking for relocation options.

------
nikon
Location: Toronto, Canada

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Go, Typescript, Docker, Kubernetes, Serverless, Cassandra,
Postgres, Elasticsearch.

Résumé/CV: Email

Email: sean@drumm.ca

Github: [https://github.com/sjdweb](https://github.com/sjdweb)

\--

I've just relocated to Toronto, Canada in March from London, UK and I am
actively seeking local or remote contract opportunities.

I'm a seasoned senior developer with team lead experience. I mainly work with
distributed backend Node or Go systems, and also have strong DevOps
experience. Would love to build out my network and discuss projects for 2020.

------
menilv

      Location: Sarajevo, Bosnia and Herzegovina
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: No
      Technologies: Android (Java & Kotlin), Swift, Dart (Flutter), JS, Rx, git
      Résumé/CV: https://www.linkedin.com/in/menilv/
      Email: menil@gekkotech.io
    

I spent the last 3 years working on fin-tech and health-tech startups, most
notably NAGA Social, so I can contribute in a fast-paced environment, but I am
not exclusive to startups. I am willing to work as a mobile or backend
engineer. Stay safe.

------
malnoxon
Location: Wisconsin

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Fullstack web development with C#/ASP.NET, Python, JavaScript,
TypeScript. Open to working with other languages/frameworks.

LinkedIn: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/dan-
kaczmarek-4aa1496a/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/dan-kaczmarek-4aa1496a/)

Resume: Available upon request, or just look at my LinkedIn

Email: malnoxon@gmail.com

2.5 years doing fullstack web development recently, looking to either continue
doing fullstack/backend web development or work on standalone desktop
applications.

------
jahor10
Location: San Francisco, CA

Willing to work remote: YES

Technologies: Product development, sales, business development, Excel VBA,
Python, Six Sigma, Google Analytics, Salesforce

Linkedin:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/jahor10/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/jahor10/)

Resume:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/1xMS7H96uRmt4gemY1pY9xMWTZ7u...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/1xMS7H96uRmt4gemY1pY9xMWTZ7uuoOZC/view?usp=sharing)

Email: Hortonja10@gmail.com

------
kvzcanvas
Location: Berlin, Germany

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Go, Perl, Terraform, Kubernetes, Docker, helm, Postgres, Redis,
Aerospike

Résumé/CV: send me an Email

Email: kvzcanvas@gmail.com

I am a SRE/Developer with more than 10 years of experience. I have migrated
several companies to the cloud and mainly to Kubernetes. I have done fully
automated CI/CD. I am very cost conscious. As a programmer I have developed
several services in Go and in the past in Perl for high traffic products. I am
looking for a new company that I can join and enjoy. Please only contact from
companies directly.

------
Lukabaram

      Location: NYC
    
      Remote: Yes
    
      Willing to relocate: Yes
    
      Technologies: JavaScript, React, Redux, Ruby, Ruby on Rails,  SQL, PostgreSQL, Git, SASS/CSS, HTML, Jest, CI/CD, Tableau
    
      Résumé/CV: https://www.linkedin.com/in/luka-baramishvili/
     
      Email: Lukabaramishvili@gmail.com
    
      Passion in Creative Coding and Live Coding turned into Full Stack Software Development (Frontend Focused). Background in
      Data Analytics, Finance, Business Development.

------
hessproject
Senior software engineer, ~5 years experience at both large and small
companies. Laid off today due to Covid-19

Location: Los Angeles, CA (west side)

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Python (Django and Flask), Java (Spring), Javascript (Node,
React, and Angular 1 and 2), Cloud (AWS and Azure).

Resume/CV:
[http://linkedin.com/in/hessproject](http://linkedin.com/in/hessproject). Full
resume on request. Most recent jobs are:

-Senior Software Engineer @ Currency (Fintech startup)

-Senior Software Engineer @ Capital One

-Contract Software Engineer @ JPMorgan Chase

Email: hessproject@gmail.com

~~~
fuzzieozzie
May want to update your LinkedIn to be consistent with this note.

------
sashavingardt2
I'm a full stack, data focused eng with 20 years of exp. I specialize in
building out products end to end, either as a tech lead or as an IC. Worked at
big corps as well as startups. Location: US / Europe / Central America Remote:
Yes Willing to relocate: No Technologies: Elm + JS/Python data stack/SQL/AWS
Email: alexander (dot) vingardt (at) gmail.com Medium:
[https://medium.com/@sashavingardt](https://medium.com/@sashavingardt)

------
willlff
Location: Columbus, GA USA

Remote: yes

Willing to relocate: yes

Technologies: Laravel, React, Vue, Spring Boot, MySQL, Linux Servers,
Electron, Azure, Digital Ocean

Résumé/CV: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/william-
fowler-1b29359a/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/william-fowler-1b29359a/)

Website: [https://linktr.ee/willfowler](https://linktr.ee/willfowler)

Email: fowlervincent@gmail.com

I am a full-stack developer studying design on the side and would love to join
a team with strong engineers to learn from.

------
odomojuli
Location: Los Angeles, CA

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Later, not for now

Technologies: CSS/HTML/JavaScript (React, Vue), Python (Django / Flask /
Jupyter), PostgreSQL, Unix / Linux, Figma / Adobe

Resume: info@odomojuli.com

Email: info@odomojuli.com

Website: [https://odomojuli.com/](https://odomojuli.com/)

I am a fullstack developer and designer who works in data science and machine
learning. I take models into boutique applications and design the interface.
I'm looking for any opportunities at the moment. Oh and I'm pleasant to work
with.

------
jaw
Location: Seattle, WA

Remote: Yes (preferred)

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Java, Ruby, Rails (8+ years); JS, React; would be happy to learn
more Rust, Go, or whatever for the right project

Résumé/CV: [https://brokensandals.net/code/#professional-
experience](https://brokensandals.net/code/#professional-experience)

Email: jacobaw@gmail.com

I'm usually drawn to backend work, but can pitch in on front-end stuff when
necessary. I have about 9 years experience developing in a corporate
environment and 10 years before that of coding for fun.

------
pauliusz
Hello! We're a team of two software engineers, each with 14+ years of
experience. We are based in Vilnius, Lithuania (EU). Our most recent projects
were done using React Native and React for the frontend, Flask and Vert.x for
the backend.

Location: Vilnius, Lithuania (EU)

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Python (Flask, Django, Pandas, Apache Airflow), Java (Vert.x,
Spring etc.), JS (React, React Native), AWS, Docker, PostgreSQL, MySQL,
Elasticsearch, Kafka.

Website: [http://codemates.co/](http://codemates.co/)

Email: paulius@codemates.co

------
tekno45

      Location: Portland, OR
      Remote: willing
      Willing to relocate: to major cities
      Technologies: AWS, python, kuberenetes, terraform, jenkins, gocd
      Résumé/CV: https://www.linkedin.com/in/joseph-greene-a9616a29/
      Email: josephgreene78@gmail.com
    

\--- Experienced in handeling ci/cd in cloud native enviornments. Expert AWS
infrastructure knowledge Operations focused SRE, i look for opportunires to
automate the development life cycle wherever improvement can be found

------
thekhatribharat
Location: Bangalore, India

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Go, Python, Java, JavaScript, Kubernetes, Docker, OpenShift,
ReactJS, SQL, MongoDB, Cassandra, Kafka, Elasticsearch, RabbitMQ, Redis,
InfluxDB, Git, SaltStack, AWS, Google Cloud

Résumé/CV: Available on request (LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/bkhatri/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/bkhatri/))

Email: khatribox+HN@gmail.com

Blog: [https://medium.com/open-factory](https://medium.com/open-factory)

~~~
thekhatribharat
_recruiting agencies and headhunters_ : be specific about the opportunities in
the email itself rather than expecting one to hop on a call straightaway.

------
hhuang123
Hi! I'm Henry — a new grad at Skidmore College. I focused mainly on designing
and deploying ML architecture — although I'm very open to any and all backend
opportunities.

Location: Chicago, IL

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Python, Java

Resume:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/1V4-R5EbMdPBa3pGW4vYPAiIvd14...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/1V4-R5EbMdPBa3pGW4vYPAiIvd14JDC2S/view?usp=sharing)

Email: henry.huang324@gmail.com

------
iAmSean
Location: Cincinnati, OH

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Resume: [https://bit.ly/2Jt9b9v](https://bit.ly/2Jt9b9v)

Email: seanmchugh513@gmail.com

Experience: 10 years as a C# web and application developer.

Objective: Full or Part-Time Software Development, ideally as a lead.

Keywords: C#, ASP.NET MVC, ASP.NET WebAPI, REST, StructureMap, Xamarin, MVVM,
JavaScript, CSS, HTML, SQL, SQL Server, SQLite, Entity Framework, React,
Knockout, JQuery, Node.js, IIS, AWS, Mercurial, Selenium IDE, Selenium
Webdriver, C++, VB6, RequireJS, PhantomJS, Debian, Unity, Blender, Python

------
2078795763
Location: Palo Alto, CA, USA [US citizen]

Remote: yes

Willing to relocate: no

Technologies:

\- Robotics: ROS, general robotics know-how, full-stack prototyping of simple
mobile robots. Managed a team of hardware/software engineers for 3+ years to
design, produce and deploy a fleet of robots.

\- ML: TensorFlow, PyTorch (with focus on perception problems)

\- Autonomous vehicle system architecture (hacked a car and built my own
neural net based L2 lane-keep + ADAS system)

\- Languages: Python, C, C++, NodeJS

\- Data: MongoDB, Elasticsearch, Redis

\- Cloud: AWS, Docker

Keeping this post anonymous but will to disclose identity + github + resume to
interesting companies.

E-mail: i2078795763@gmail.com

------
andriuspl
Hi! I am a full-stack software engineer with more than 10 years of experience
architecting and implementing web, mobile and backend solutions, primarily
using Java, Python and React.

Location: EU

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Java, Python, React, JavaScript, AWS, Docker, ElasticSearch,
Apache Kafka, AWS, Docker, Flask, Pandas, Hadoop, Hive, HBase

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/andriuspaulauskas/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/andriuspaulauskas/)

Email: andriuspl [at] gmail.com

------
iamtheworstdev
Location: South Bend (ish), Indiana Remote: yes Relocate: no Tech: AWS
(professional certs, 7 years experience with fed govt and banks, Terraform,
CDK, CloudFormation ), Nodejs, React Resume: upon request (I don't have a
current one) Email: worst@iamtheworst.dev

I'm a contract programmer/consultant, I primarily pitch myself as a short term
or stop gap resource. Predominately backend bits in AWS but trying to get more
front end / mobile work. Currently available for about twenty hours a week.

------
jurnal2
Location: Jakarta, Indonesia

Remote: Yes

Willing to Relocate: Singapore, Tokyo, Ottawa, Vancouver

Résumé: [https://drive.google.com/open?id=1S7H50Cn_Hj0gdaZxSkU-
TdP0Jl...](https://drive.google.com/open?id=1S7H50Cn_Hj0gdaZxSkU-TdP0Jl6V3TK9)

Technologies: ES6+, React.js, Typescript, Node, HTML/CSS, Webpack, REST API,
and more.

Email: anas@jurnalanas.com

I am a generalist front-end engineer with broad interest with five years of
experience. Worked in different roles dealing with Product Development and
Solution & Enterprise Architecture.

------
gosterweil
I'm graduating in May and looking for work starting around June. I'm looking
for primarily pentest or security engineering jobs, but will also consider
software engineering. I have internship experience doing pentesting.

Location: New York, US

Remote: Either

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Webapp and Network penetration testing. Python/Ruby/C/Java/SQL.
Linux/Windows

Résumé/CV:
[https://georgeosterweil.com/resume.pdf](https://georgeosterweil.com/resume.pdf)

Email:george[at]georgeosterweil.com

------
unfernandito
Location: CABA, Argentina

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: NodeJS, Javascript, React, RubyOnRails, Python, Golang, docker,
kubernetes, git and open to learn new techs

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/unfernandito/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/unfernandito/)

Email: lfbu.112@gmail.com

Hi. My name is Luis Betancourt. I'm a young developer looking new challenges.
I've experience building robust products from scratch on differents tech;
Actually work as tech lead with another 4 people.

------
elmarschraml
Location: Munich, Germany

Remote: yes

Willing to relocate: no

Profile: Engineering Manager

Experience: Software engineering background (Java, Web), project management
experience, Consulting/Requirements/ProductOwner, Solution Design and
Architecture. Recruiting, training and mentoring junior devs. Domain knowledge
in ecommerce, PIM and DAM.

Resume:
[https://elmar.files.wordpress.com/2020/01/schraml_elmar_resu...](https://elmar.files.wordpress.com/2020/01/schraml_elmar_resume.pdf)

Email: elmar.schraml@gmail.com

------
tajd
Location: South coast, UK (includes London)

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: I'm interested!

Technologies: Python, Julia, Matlab, Docker, cloud (Heroku, AWS), CI/CD, SQL,
writing documentation, tests

Résumé/CV:
[https://tajd.github.io/assets/thomas_dickson_cv.pdf](https://tajd.github.io/assets/thomas_dickson_cv.pdf)

Email: on cv

I'm interested in work as a data analyst or developer, working with Python or
Julia. If you read my CV and think you might have something interesting for me
then please get in touch!

------
23B1
Location: New York, NY (NYC)

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No, but happy to travel for the right role

Technologies: Familiar with multiple verticals (finance, healthcare, B2B, B2C,
consumer product, IoT, consulting, salesforce, etc) innovation, etc.

Résumé/CV: I can offer 12+ years of executive leadership experience and three
successful exits. Since 2014 I've won over $102M in net new revenue and
unlocked over $1Bn in capital investment. I am currently seeking growth roles
(sales, Chief Growth Officer (CGO), Chief Revenue Officer (CRO).

Email: seebeech@gmail.com

------
jakenberg

      Location:            Los Angeles, USA
      Remote:              Yes (EST/PST timezones OK)
      Willing to relocate: No
    
      Technologies:
        * Security Engineering, Pentesting, Cryptography
        * Ruby on Rails, React/JavaScript, GraphQL, Swift/iOS
        * AWS, Docker
    
      Résumé/CV:           https://www.dropbox.com/s/aqnplhcmx634t3w/Resume.pdf
      Email:               hello [AT] jakenberg.io
      Website:             http://jakenberg.io

------
vaggdan
SEEKING WORK

Location: Amsterdam, NL

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No, but willing to travel

Technologies: Java, Spring Boot, Python, PHP, HTML, CSS, JavaScript, Web
Components, Angular, Jenkins, Docker, MongoDB, MySQL, Elastic Search,
Logstash, Kibana, Redis, Apache Tomcat, Apache Kafka, & Linux.

Resume/CV: available upon request

Email: vaggdan[at]protonmail.com

Since 2014, I am offering custom Mobile, Software, and Web Application
development consulting in order to build world-class applications, tailored to
your needs, that is built with love.

Would you like to have a chat? Hit me up @ vaggdan[at]protonmail.com

------
skeletal88

      Location: Tallinn, Estonia
      Remote: yes
      Willing to relocate: no
      Technologies: C++, Python, Ruby on Rails, Go, PostgreSQL, Qt
      Résumé/CV: https://www.linkedin.com/in/t%C3%B5nis-m%C3%A4rtmaa-90601026/
      Email: martmaa@gmail.com
    

Experienced backed developer with front-end experience. I have been doing
mostly backend development in Python, Go and C++. Currently learning Elixir,
because it looks like an interesting language.

------
kchhapia
Seeking a software engineering/machine learning role Location: No preference,
willing to relocate anywhere in the US Technologies: Java, Python, Machine
learning, NLP, AWS Email: kartikchhapia@gmail.com

Hi, I'm Kartik and I work as a software engineer at Amazon. Previously, i have
done a Masters in CS from a top university on the US and focused on machine
learning, natural language processing and AI. Also have a bunch of internships
in AI. Please reach out to me if you are hiring.

------
lemonchis
Location: Cathedral City, CA Remote: YES Willing to Relocate: NO Technologies:
HTMl, CSS, Javascript, REACT, VUE, Wordpress, Adobe. Resume:
[https://static1.squarespace.com/static/54ea30fde4b09706d4a8c...](https://static1.squarespace.com/static/54ea30fde4b09706d4a8cd9b/t/5e2893f1443f762e374313c5/1579717618123/Adrian_Resume_Final_2019.pdf)

Email: adrian.mojica@gmail.com

------
sirwitti
Hi, I'm Martin - a full stack developer turned UX/product designer. I have 10+
years of experience concepting/developing web applications and am available
for freelance work atm.

Location: Austria, Europe

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Vue, ES6, Node, Docker, Drupal, Figma, Axure and many others you
probably won't be interested in.

Résumé: Since I'm usually acquiring via word of mouth I stopped updating mine
several years so. I have worked on/was part of 100+ projects including multi-
million-exit startups.

Email: me [ät] martinwittmann.at

------
gramontblanc
non-cs amateur artist / student with background in philosophy and mathematics
emerging from medical sabbatical. moved to the Bay two months ago to save &
apply to colleges to pursue education in cs. with neo-covid lockdown in place,
looking for any internship, apprenticeship, or mentor-mentee volunteer /
working relationships to make good use of the locale. no prior work experience
in 'tech', but personal-project-experienced in network, security, and web
stack technologies; can confidently assemble, physically
install,image,configure servers / network appliances. interested in web
development, generative art, evolutionary algorithms, steganography,
applications of cryptography that aren't exit scams.

    
    
      Location:South Bay (San Jose area)
      Remote:prefer on-site, current global pandemic excepted.
      Willing to relocate:no
      Technologies:(net)bsd, care and feeding of proprietary OS, anomymization tools, shell scripting, regular expressions (slowly and poorly),virtual machines, networking (hardware installation, troubleshooting, etc), saw, drill, and lathe, cordage, knot-tying, stencilwork, painting.  

Will learn any interpreted language on request. Résumé/CV:please email if
interested. Email:grapefruitmontblanc@gmail.com

------
Deivuh
Location: Guatemala City, Guatemala

Willing to work remote: Yes

Relocation: Yes

Technologies: Swift, Objective-C, Realm, Ruby, Rails, Java, C#, Postgres SQL,
MongoDB, HTML, CSS, Unix, Git.

Graphic design: Sketch, Illustrator, Photoshop

Resume:
[http://davidhsiehlo.com/assets/resume.pdf](http://davidhsiehlo.com/assets/resume.pdf)

Email: me[at]davidhsiehlo.com

I've worked on freelance projects and also have a couple of project of my own,
I wear many hats needed to design and develop a product from ground up, and
market it.

------
aashishkoirala
Location: Boston, MA

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: .NET/.NET Core/C#, SQL, JS, Angular/React, Azure, Kubernetes,
Docker, Terraform, DevOps

Resume/CV: [https://www.aashishkoirala.com/resume-ak-
hn.pdf](https://www.aashishkoirala.com/resume-ak-hn.pdf)

Email: aashishkoirala@gmail.com

Self-taught, 16 years software development experience, been working at a
hands-on principal/architect level, seeking similar. Polyglot - willing to
jump tech stacks for the right job. Super fast learner.

------
kissmd
Location: Hungary Remote: Yes Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Angular, ngrx, node.js, JavaScript, HTML5, Semantic HTML, CSS3,
Responsive design, Sass, Git, GitHub, java, SQL.

Email: kiss.miklos.daniel+hn@gmail.com LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/miklos-
kiss-7317b849/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/miklos-kiss-7317b849/)

15+ years, 3+ years remote. I prefer non-timed based contracts.

If you have any kind of pain, send me an email, we will find a solution.

------
jimjag
Location: Maryland

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Open Source Strategy, Community

Résumé/CV: [http://www.jimjag.com/JimJagielski-
CV.pdf](http://www.jimjag.com/JimJagielski-CV.pdf)

Bio:
[http://www.jimjag.com/About_JimJag.pdf](http://www.jimjag.com/About_JimJag.pdf)

Wikipedia page:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jim_Jagielski](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jim_Jagielski)

Email: jimjag at gmail.com

------
atomicrat2552
Location: Toronto (US Expat)

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Inside Canada, but avoiding if possible.

Technologies: Angular, TypeScript, React, Vue, GraphQL, Rust, Wasm, C#, .NET
Core, ASP.NET, Azure, Docker, Kubernetes, Kotlin, Android, C++, Python

Résumé/CV: [https://represent.io/berwyn](https://represent.io/berwyn) (PDF
available through link)

Email: berwyn.codeweaver@gmail.com

Serial generalist, at my most recent job I've been a front-end dev, and the
primary DevOps, SysOps, and CorpIT point-of-contact.

------
annica

      Location: Denver
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: No
      Technologies: Python, JavaScript, Go, C,  C++, Objective-C, Swift, Java, SQL, Map/Reduce, Django, Angular, Closure, JQuery, HTML, CSS,  iOS, Android.
      Résumé/CV: https://docs.google.com/document/d/1zgUiCFY9QTkdXWTdX_7AfMs6RuK8h1F6Ify7X9ZGRyo
      Email: sam.barranco AT gmail.com

------
shostack
=== Marketing & Marketing Operations Leader ===

Location: Redwood City, CA

Remote: Yes, with experience building and managing remote teams.

Willing to relocate: For the right opportunity.

Technologies: A large swath of the most popular Martech/Adtech platforms
including: Google and FB Ads (and others), various bid management platforms,
GA, Adobe Analytics, Salesforce and other ESPs/CRMs, Google Tag Manager, GAM,
Looker, etc.

If I haven't used it yet, I can self-train and lead trainings for others.
Experience not just as an end user, but as the person owning the strategy,
budget and martech roadmap. I've led configuration and setup of complex and
large-scale integrations, supporting processes, etc. in close collaboration
with Data Science, Product, and Engineering teams. My creative outlet is
building beautiful dashboards and tools in Google Sheets/Excel that empower my
teams and leadership with insights and automation. I'm not an engineer, but
can code and often serve as the translator between engineering and marketing
or other business functions.

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/michaelshostack/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/michaelshostack/)

Email: michael.shostack@gmail.com

\---------------------------

Bio: Driven marketing and marketing operations leader with 15 years experience
building and leading cross-functional teams that deliver measurable results
across the tech and digital media landscape. My focus is architecting the
strategy, technical systems, content, and processes to market at scale. I
support my teams by nurturing a culture of testing, learning and collaboration
to help them stay ahead of the rapidly changing marketing landscape. Deep
expertise in lead generation, SaaS marketing, SEM, social, display, analytics,
marketing automation, and content marketing.

Looking For: Leadership and management roles dealing with some aspect of the
marketing/advertising landscape, whether that's on a company's marketing team,
or working on/with product teams at a martech/adtech company. My ideal role
has me deeply involved in the technical and analytical aspects of marketing
and leading high-performance teams that do the same.

------
dhogan
Location: Fort Wayne, Indiana

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: JavaScript, Vue.js, C#, SQL

Résumé:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/pf2tif5drtxonhi/DanHoganResume.pdf...](https://www.dropbox.com/s/pf2tif5drtxonhi/DanHoganResume.pdf?dl=0)

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/iamdanhogan/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/iamdanhogan/)

Email: on résumé

6+ years of fullstack experience with a wide variety of languages and tech.

------
867567838694
Location: Albany NY, USA

Remote: Yes. Interested in part-time or full-time work

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: 22 years of experience. True full-stack architect: Node,
GraphQL, React, Postgres, gRPC, AWS management, microservices way too much too
list. lots of java and python in past-life. Tons of experience in high traffic
e-commerce and startups.

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/russbrown00/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/russbrown00/)

Email: russ@902labs.com

------
duckunix

      Location: Houston, TX, US
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: No.  Travel when restrictions lifted
      Technologies: Linux, HPC, bash, CI/CD, Agile (scrum manager), people manager
      Résumé/CV: https://www.linkedin.com/in/donaldharper/
      Email: donald.m.harper //at// gmail.com
    

Systems automation and installation automation for Linux has been my main area
of work over the last 20 years.

------
jonathanpeterwu
Location: London

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: React, GraphQL, Apollo, JavaScript, Rails, PostgreSQL, React,
AWS (ECS, S3, Lambda, API Gateway, Cloudfront), ElasticSearch, Docker, CI/CD

Email: jonathan.x.wu@gmail.com

Github: github.com/jonathanpeterwu

==

Experience working as a team lead on scoping/architectural design decisions as
well as an individual contributor on high performing teams. Comfortable within
fast-moving environment having founded and worked at early stage startups over
the past 6 years.

* Open to freelance or remote-first fulltime roles at this point.

------
aforehand
Location: New York, NY Remote: flexible Willing to relocate: no Technologies:
Python (pandas, scikit-learn, tensorflow), machine learning, SQL Résumé/CV:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/1uOtKH9BrfQSfJZYuDgdNCH6JnFo...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/1uOtKH9BrfQSfJZYuDgdNCH6JnFo1TzDe/view?usp=sharing)
Email: alice.forehand@gmail.com

------
roetlich
Location: Stockholm, Sweden

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: C#, C++, js, typescript, react (native), ruby

Résumé/CV: [https://drive.google.com/file/d/1Sv1tF0cuZ0DsIfw-
gl2fAruc6hI...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/1Sv1tF0cuZ0DsIfw-
gl2fAruc6hINHStP/)

Email: tillodoc@gmail.com

Hi, I'm Till. I'm a sowftware engineer with about 1.5 years of experience and
I'm always looking for new stuff to learn, so email me if you have an
interesting project :)

------
timothyle85
Recently finished Software Design Engineer role at Xilinx working on
simplification and automation python framework. Interested in similar roles or
backend engineering.

    
    
      Location: San Jose, CA, United States  
      Remote: yes  
      Willing to relocate: yes  
      Technologies: Python, C++, JS, Jenkins, Django, AWS, git  
      Résumé/CV: https://timothyle.github.io/resume.htm  
      Email: timothyle85@gmail.com  
    

Linkedin and Git links in resume

------
skyriser

      SEEKING WORK | Montreal, Canada | Remote/Freelance
      Technologies: iOS/macOS, Objective-C/Swift
      Web: http://chriscomeau.com
      Resume/CV: http://chriscomeau.com/resume
      LinkedIn: https://www.linkedin.com/in/christiancomeau
      GitHub: https://github.com/chriscomeau
      Portfolio: https://github.com/chriscomeau/Portfolio
      Email: chris.comeau@skyriser.com

------
theeprince

      Location: NYC
      Remote: Remote / Onsite
      Willing to relocate: Yes
      Technologies: Fullstack JavaScript, React, Node.js, WebRTC, Three.js, RTMP, Ruby on Rails, Linux, git, Docker
      Résumé/CV: https://jaydgoss.github.io/resume.pdf
      Email: jaygoss@gmail.com
    

Expertise in implementing complex UI, animations, video, and social networks.

10 years of experience as a full-stack JavaScript developer building large
scale web and native applications.

------
kavyajha91
Location: Bangalore, India

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Open to it (post COVID)

Technologies:

* Swift, SQL

* Design Software: Sketch, Adobe Illustrator, Photoshop

Résumé/CV:

* LinkedIn: [https://in.linkedin.com/in/kavya-jha-b3293930](https://in.linkedin.com/in/kavya-jha-b3293930)

* CV: [https://bit.ly/3aCrKnA](https://bit.ly/3aCrKnA)

* Self-published iOS App: [https://www.carbontrim.app/](https://www.carbontrim.app/)

Email: kavyajhadesign@gmail.com

------
alexanderjbuck

      Location: Baltimore, MD
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: Yes Southern California (preferred)
      Technologies: Java, SQL, Linux, Docker
      Résumé/CV: https://1drv.ms/w/s!Aq3bHD_1yf2h-T-13s8syFdU_F25
      Email: alexanderjbuck@gmail.com

I generally work on Java backends, I have also have done some interesting work
with vehicle classification and personnel scheduling. Have also learned R,
Rust and React for various projects.

------
hkryucr
Location: San Francisco, CA, USA

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: no

Technologies: Ruby on Rails, Node.js, React, Redux, JavaScript, HTML, CSS, and
PostgreSQL

Portfolio: [https://hkryucr.github.io/henry-
ryu/](https://hkryucr.github.io/henry-ryu/)

Resume: [https://hkryucr.github.io/henry-
ryu/resume_henry.pdf](https://hkryucr.github.io/henry-ryu/resume_henry.pdf)

Email: hkryucr@gmail.com

------
petarb
10+ years experience, passionate about building things for the web.

Location: San Francisco Bay Area

Remote: Yes, have previous experience working remote

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Javascript, React, Redux, Node.js, Express, Python, Flask,
Elasticsearch, Serverless, AWS

Résumé/CV: [https://drive.google.com/file/d/1PDKHGvZrU-
onHI9npHpNY6Ihx8C...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/1PDKHGvZrU-
onHI9npHpNY6Ihx8CpKV1G/view?usp=sharing)

Email: petarbojinov+hn@gmail.com

------
matt_hn_hiring
Location: Plano (Dallas DFW) TX

Remote: Yes (4 years exp).

Willing to relocate: No.

Technologies: JavaScript, Elixir, C#, Ruby, PHP. | React, Phoenix, .NET MVC,
Rails, CakePHP. | Docker, K8s.

Résumé/CV: [https://www.dropbox.com/s/e3cy9pojp2pvq4x/matt-
resume-2020-0...](https://www.dropbox.com/s/e3cy9pojp2pvq4x/matt-
resume-2020-03.pdf)

Email: matt_hn_hiring (at) fastmail.fm

About: Full stack webdev with 11 years exp. Skilled in React and a variety of
backends, including Elixir.

------
corneaten
Location: Paris area, France

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Python, C, Java, OCaml, Flask for web development, Android on
mobile. I worked on various stuff, be it compilers, machine learning or
reverse engineering. Currently playing with Elixir/Phoenix.

Résumé/CV:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/1HW_R9oF_fov6uXN-w8R81DblEvq...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/1HW_R9oF_fov6uXN-w8R81DblEvqu4oOe/view?usp=sharing)

E-mail: See resume

------
spitfire
Looking for remote data science contract work. Location: Earth. Remote: Yes,
remote only. Willing to relocate: No. Technologies: Usual data scientist
stacks, Linux, AWS. Machine learning: Tensorflow/Keras, Sklearn, pytorch,
Mathematica.

    
    
      languages: Python, shell, postgres/SQL, scala, Mathematica, C, Java, etc.
      
      frameworks: Django, Scala/Spark, Python/Numpy/Pandas, +others throught the years.

Email: in profile.

------
bnmort
Location: San Francisco, CA Remote: OK

Willing to relocate: Yes only to New York City

Technologies: Python, JavaScript (AJAX, JSON), HTML, CSS, SQL, Flask, React,
jQuery, Bootstrap, Jinja

Linkedin:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/brittanymorton/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/brittanymorton/)

Github: [https://github.com/brittanynm](https://github.com/brittanynm)

Email: bnmorton264@gmail.com

------
exakoustos
Location: Toronto, Canada Remote: Yes Willing to relocate: No Technologies:
Cloud/DevOps engineering. Primarily on AWS using Terraform, a bit of bash and
some python. Learning Kubernetes on EKS with Istio, Helm and Spinnaker.
Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/xakoustos/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/xakoustos/)
Email: efstratios.xakoustos@gmail.com

------
kawsar
Name: Md Kawsar Hussen Title: Full Stack Developer Location: New York Remote:
Yes Willing to relocate: Yes Technologies: JavaScript, React, Node, HTML, CSS,
Vue Email: kawsarhussen@gmail.com Résumé/CV:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/1cGDKNCS82beT4mSv0-hPrWKXNRc...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/1cGDKNCS82beT4mSv0-hPrWKXNRcJr_c7/view?usp=sharing)

------
danego

      Location: Croatia
      Remote: Yes (remote only)
      Willing to relocate: No
      Technologies: Swift, Objective-C for iOS development; C++; Go; some Ruby, Python
      Résumé/CV: https://www.linkedin.com/in/druzman/
      Email: drago_at_ruzman_dot_net
    

I'm an experienced iOS developer (10 years), worked mostly on multimedia and
VoIP/Chat apps. Looking primarily for contract work.

------
antocv

      Location: Sweden
      Remote: Yes, preferred, have a good home office setup.
      Willing to relocate: No.
      Frontend - Vue.js, static sites, old tech like JSP Struts and GWT needs to not be mentioned right?
      Backend - Java, Python, C, PHP, SQL, bash, Postgres, Kafka, redis
      DevOps - Jenkins, GitlabCI, AWS, docker & lxc, Kubernetes in Azure and GKE, GNU/Linux expert
      Résumé/CV: at request
      Email: iskradelta@protonmail.com

------
dudus
Location: CA

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes within the US

Technologies: Python, Node, JavaScript, Web Analytics, full stack, cloud Dev,
angular, django, front end dev, product manager

Résumé/CV:
[https://docs.google.com/document/d/1bauo_Rvh8behw-9RnyhdlXEV...](https://docs.google.com/document/d/1bauo_Rvh8behw-9RnyhdlXEV..).

Email: eduardocereto (a) gmail

I'm a product manager that is trying to change roles to SWE. Trying to go into
full stack or frontend.

~~~
jdmichal
I'm getting a 404 on your resume link.

~~~
dudus
[https://docs.google.com/document/d/1bauo_Rvh8behw-9RnyhdlXEV...](https://docs.google.com/document/d/1bauo_Rvh8behw-9RnyhdlXEVOawMdcpfLASYG_9qhGQ/edit?usp=drivesdk)

------
oscbco
Location: El Salvador

Remote: Yes (Written communication only)

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Javascript, Nodejs, React and a little bit of Electron and
Ansible

Email: oscbco@gmail.com

Personal website: [https://oscbco.github.io](https://oscbco.github.io)

GitHub: [https://github.com/oscbco](https://github.com/oscbco)

LinkedIn: [https://linkedin.com/in/oscbco](https://linkedin.com/in/oscbco)

------
aaronmiler
Location: Portland, OR

Remote: Yes

Relocation: No

Technologies: Ruby (on Rails), React, Rspec, Sidekiq, CI/CD, AWS, Javascript,
Coffeescript

Resume/CV: Happy to provide it over email

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/aaronmiler/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/aaronmiler/)

Email: aaron at aaronmiler dot com

Full Stack Engineer with over 7+ years experience, with 6 of them being
remote. I've spent the past 5 years in Ed-Tech, and am looking for my next
opportunity.

------
VirenM
Film/ TV Production & Computer Science Double Major at New York University,
hobbies include trading and chess. Full stack web development.

    
    
      Location: Hong Kong | New York | India (HK PR, eligible to work in NY)
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: Yes
      Technologies: React/ React Native, JavaScript, Python, Java, AWS, git
      Résumé/CV: https://virenmohindra.me/cv.pdf
      Email: viren.mohindra@nyu.edu

------
gwn7
Location: Paris

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Javascript, Python, Node, React, React Native, D3, Postgres,
advanced SQL, Linux, WebRTC, Ethereum

Résumé/CV: [http://gwn.wtf/resume.html](http://gwn.wtf/resume.html)

Email: dev at gwn dot wtf

Full stack hacker. Mostly startup oriented. Developed a lot of projects for
different teams and industries (finance, digital marketing, automation, online
education, e-commerce).

Looking for interesting & challenging projects and smart people.

------
michaelsamy
Location: Sydney, Australia

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: UX Design, UI Design & Research. Figma, Sketch, XD, Jira,
Confluence, Notion, ProtoPie, Principle, Adobe Creative Cloud products

Resume/CV: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/michael-
samy/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/michael-samy/)

Email: michael.h.samy@gmail.com

\--

Product Designer with a background in marketing. Worked at PayPal, Adobe and
multiple startups. Design Sprint facilitator.

------
krazer

      Location: San Francisco (Peninsula)
      Remote: either way (full time or contract work)
      Willing to relocate: maybe
      Technologies: Full stack electrical engineer 
       * electrical design/test
       * rf, power, analog, embedded
       * specialized in optics/lasers
      Résumé/CV: http://krazerlasers.com/contact/cv.pdf see also my projects at http://krazerlasers.com
      Email:hn@krazerlasers.com

------
ErikLJ
Location: US/Bay Area/San Jose Remote: Yes Willing to relocate: No
Technologies: COO/Executive, Operations, Supply Chain, logistics, startup
ecosystem, angel investor Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/eriklindjacobsen/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/eriklindjacobsen/)
Email: J@COBSEN.CO

------
izolate
Hey! I'm a seasoned full-stack engineer. Measure twice, cut once type of
personality. Actively interviewing, but thought I'd post here too.

Location: Philadelphia, PA

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies:

Frontend - React, Vue, Vanilla, GraphQL, Static sites

Backend - Node.js, Golang, Python, Dart, SQL (Postgres, Spanner), NoSQL
(Firestore, DynamoDB, MongoDB), Pub/Sub, Microservices

DevOps - AWS, GCP, Docker, K8s, Cloud Run, Serverless & Linux

About: [https://izolate.net](https://izolate.net)

Email: izolate@gmail.com

------
dizzystar
Location: Los Angeles

Remote: OK

Willing to Relocate: No

Primary Technologies: Python, Clojure, PostgreSQL, MySQL, PL/pgSQL

Currently learning: NodeJS, VueJS

GitHub: [https://github.com/dt1](https://github.com/dt1)

Current Project (being rewritten with some Node and Vue): [http://muse-
env.eba-gb2hjxvj.us-west-2.elasticbeanstalk.com/](http://muse-env.eba-
gb2hjxvj.us-west-2.elasticbeanstalk.com/)

email: dbtoomey@gmail.com

------
em-bee
Location: european, living in china

Remote: yes

Willing to relocate: not at this time. maybe in the future

Technologies: Linux, frontend and backend webdevelopment, prototyping.

Résumé/CV: on request (20 years experience with web development, team lead,
CTO)

Email: see profile.

I am open to remote part time contract opportunities (up to 30 hours) as a
senior developer, teamlead, CTO, trainer or mentor

I am also able to build up a development team for you here in china, to help
you enter the chinese market or take advantage of chinese resources.

------
lfowles
Location: Wichita, KS USA

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: C++, Python, Unreal Engine 4

Resume:
[https://www.lfowles.org/files/landonfowles_resume.pdf](https://www.lfowles.org/files/landonfowles_resume.pdf)

Email: hn@lfowles.org

\---

I'm a software engineer with 8 years experience that has taken the last 3
years to work on game development. I'm interested in both contract and
fulltime positions, especially interested in getting back into a team
environment :)

------
imagination
Location: Chicago, IL USA Remote: Yes Willing to relocate: no Technologies:

-Front-end: HTML5, CSS, SASS, Javascript, AngularJS, ReactJS EmberJS

-Back-end: Ruby on Rails, NodeJS , ExpressJS, Redis, Sidekiq, Wordpress, PHP

-Devops: AWS (EC2, S3, Route 53, DynamoDB, RDS), Heroku, Ngnix

-Test: Protractor, RSpec, Selenium

Resume: Linkedin:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/keithlgordon/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/keithlgordon/)

Email: keith(at)welovecode.co

------
chumaumenze
Location: Lagos, Nigeria

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes (Post-pandemic lockdown)

Technologies: Python, Django, Flask, Javascript, PostgreSQL, Vue.js, Rust,
Bash, AWS, Docker, DevOps, CI/CD

Résumé/CV: [https://chumaumenze.com/resume](https://chumaumenze.com/resume)

LinkedIn:
[https://linkedin.com/in/chumaumenze](https://linkedin.com/in/chumaumenze)

Email: chumaumenze [at] gmail [dot] com

------
cml
Location: Seattle

Remote: Possibly

Willing to relocate: SF/NYC/LA

Technologies: People management, JavaScript/React/Redux, d3, Ruby, AWS, JIRA

Resume: [https://angel.co/u/cmlaidlaw](https://angel.co/u/cmlaidlaw)

GitHub: [https://github.com/cmlaidlaw](https://github.com/cmlaidlaw)

Email: cmlaidlaw@gmail.com

-

I enjoy and am good at people management but am open to an IC role for the
right opportunity. I am a US Citizen.

------
vance5980
Hi. I'm Nikolay. Experience: 2+ years as a Backend dev (working on Web, Mobile
and realtime MMO game projects; mostly using Node, C and Java).

    
    
      Location: Russia (UTC+3)
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: Yes
      Technologies: C/C++, js/typescript, Fullstack, React, Ruby, Python, Java/Kotlin (back-end), opengl/webgl, C#/Unity, etc.
      Email: nerd96@yandex.ru
    

Interested in anything.

------
akulbe
Systems Engineer (Infrastructure as Code) I'm more interested in
freelance/contract short-term stuff.

Location: Portland, OR

Remote: Yes (already have 5+ years of experience working remote)

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Ansible, Chef, Git, CI/CD, Atlassian stack, AWS, Azure, VMware
(including vRealize Suite)

Resume/CV: [https://linkedin.com/in/akulbe](https://linkedin.com/in/akulbe)
email: akulbe+hn@gmail.com

------
bilater
Location: Seattle Remote: Yes Willing to relocate: No Technologies: Python,
SQL, Javascript, React, Gatsby, Flask Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/biltahir/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/biltahir/)
Email: bilal.tahir89@gmail.com

Yes - I realize my expertise is in data but I am tired of data. Willing to
take a pay cut for a front end role. Cheers.

------
gouggoug

      Location: San Francisco
      Remote: Preference for a local office 
      Willing to relocate: No
      Technologies: Kubernetes, Golang, Container Technologies, Docker, HAPRoxy, Varnish, Apache, Redis, Google Cloud, GKE, Google Cloud SQL, Pub/Sub, GlusterFS, PHP, Python
      Résumé/CV: https://boxunix.com/resume-Hugues-Alary.pdf
      Email: hugues@boxunix.com
    

\---

9+ years of experience. 3 years on Kubernetes.

------
orblivion
Location: New Hampshire

Remote: Both

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Python, Go, Node.js, Haskell, Django, Flask, Postgresql

Résumé/CV:

* [https://danielkrol.com/assets/resume.pdf](https://danielkrol.com/assets/resume.pdf)

* [https://github.com/orblivion/me](https://github.com/orblivion/me)

Email: dan at danielkrol.com

~15 years total experience, ~10 years web/API development experience.

At the moment, looking for contracts.

* part time

* short term, full time

------
arthur-st
Location: Riga, Latvia

Remote: Yes, preferred. I have prior remote/distributed work experience.

Willing to relocate: Yes, after the pandemic crystallises.

Technologies: SQL, NoSQL, R (tidyverse, caret, Shiny), Python (pandas, scikit-
learn, Dash), Scala (minimal), Jupyter, H2O, Tableau, AWS/GCP, Unix/Linux

Résumé/CV: Details over email, in brief - lead data scientist (full stack +
team management) with international fintech experience.

Emai: arthur_st {at] fastmail /dot) com

------
topher515

      Location: Oakland / San Francisco, CA
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: No
      Technologies: Python, JavaScript, React, Docker, AWS, SQL, *nix
      Résumé/CV: https://www.linkedin.com/in/ckwilcox/
      Email: ckwilcox at gmail dot com
    

Full stack dev, with 12 years experience app developing in Python/JavaScript.
10 years experience building startups in Bay Area.

------
hhuang324
Graduating senior at Skidmore College looking to start work June!

Location: Chicago, IL

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes, especially to Boston Area

Technologies: Python, Java, C++, Bash, SQL, sklearn (pydata environment as a
whole)

Resume/CV:
h[https://drive.google.com/file/d/1V4-R5EbMdPBa3pGW4vYPAiIvd14...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/1V4-R5EbMdPBa3pGW4vYPAiIvd14JDC2S/view?usp=sharing)

Email: henry.huang324@gmail.com

------
androng
Location: San Francisco, CA Remote: yes

Willing to relocate: yes, to somewhere in CA

Technologies: C, nRF BLE Bluetooth Low Energy, Altium Designer, UART, SPI,
I2C, ARM

Résumé/CV:
[https://drive.google.com/open?id=14YpuhWT58XGCBLc0ZlnNJ_B_Zf...](https://drive.google.com/open?id=14YpuhWT58XGCBLc0ZlnNJ_B_ZfKcVi02)

Email: andrew @@@ speedysignals.com

Hardware/firmware engineer. I am used to startup environments but am flexible.

------
svartkanin
Location: Melbourne, Australia

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Python (Django, Flask), Golang, SQL/NoSQL (PostgreSQL, MySQL,
Oracle, Sqlite), C/C++, GCP, AWS, Bash, Git (Bitbucket, Github, Gitlab),
CI/CD, Docker, Kubernetes

Résumé/CV: [https://danielg-dev.com](https://danielg-dev.com)

\---

I'm a Software Engineer looking for things in the backend, api and cloud
space, either remote or onsite preferably in Melbourne though

~~~
Mandatum
I think I saw your post last month. Have you reached out to recruiters? Are
you having trouble finding work, or just looking for something better?

------
eberkund

      Location: Toronto, Canada
      Remote: Sure
      Willing to relocate: Yes
      Technologies/skills: Go, Docker, CI/CD, PHP, Laravel,
        JavaScript, TypeScript, React, Redux, Vue, Electron, 
        Node.js, SQL, C# .NET, AWS, Python
      Résumé: https://github.com/eberkund/resume/releases
      LinkedIn: https://www.linkedin.com/in/erikberkundrevnig/

------
lukepaul
9 years full-stack experience looking for exciting opportunities to grow and
be challenged in. Love learning and quick at it.

Location: Christchurch, New Zealand

Remote: Yes, experienced

Willing to relocate: Yes, only to GMT+8,9

Technologies: Python, Django, Javascript, PostgreSQL, Webpack, AWS, DevOps

Résumé/CV: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/luke-
cossey/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/luke-cossey/)

Email: cosseyluke@gmail.com

------
mjunaidi
Location: Cyberjaya, Malaysia

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Javascript, node.js, Nest JS, React

Résumé/CV: [https://mjunaidi.github.io](https://mjunaidi.github.io) (Web) |
[https://mjunaidi.github.io/docs/resume/Portfolio-M-
Junaidi.p...](https://mjunaidi.github.io/docs/resume/Portfolio-M-Junaidi.pdf)
(PDF)

Email: mjunaidijusoh-82@yahoo.com

------
sqyttles
Location: Kansas City, MO USA

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: yes

Technologies: Django (including DRF), Python (2/3), JavaScript (AngularJS,
jQuery, learning React), C#, Java, SQL, PHP, AutoCad plugins, Salesforce,
Microsoft Dynamics CRM

Résumé/CV:
[https://resume.creddle.io/resume/832j4wf2u4j](https://resume.creddle.io/resume/832j4wf2u4j)

Email: jason@devoredevelops.com

------
nnash
Location: Minneapolis/St.Paul, Minnesota

Remote: Yes. Able to travel between 10-30% post covid.

Willing to relocate: Seattle, or Chicago.

Technologies: UI Design, UX Design, User Research, Rapid Prototyping, After
Effects and some HTML/CSS.

Résumé/CV: [http://nathan.mn/about](http://nathan.mn/about)

Email: [http://nathan.mn/contact](http://nathan.mn/contact)

------
ugurnot
Location: München / Germany

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: python, c, c++, haskell, javascript, sql, pytorch, numpy, flask,
docker, git, elasticsearch

Résumé/CV:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/1ZSl0sjSZ9xUBz28BxmgkNWT5AP3...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/1ZSl0sjSZ9xUBz28BxmgkNWT5AP3rPoJ9/view?usp=sharing)

Email: s.ugursahin@gmail.com

I am interested with any position with research focus.

------
zchwyng
Location: Malmö, Sweden

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: JavaScript, React, React Native, NodeJS, TypeScript

Résumé/CV: [https://dahlsjoo.se/resume.pdf](https://dahlsjoo.se/resume.pdf)

Email: jonas.dalesjo at gmail dot com

LinkedIn: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/jonas-
dalesj%C3%B6-ba520026/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/jonas-
dalesj%C3%B6-ba520026/)

------
Austin_Conlon
Location: Mountain View, CA

Technologies: Swift, WatchKit, Cocoa Touch, SwiftUI

Portfolio: [https://apps.apple.com/us/developer/austin-
conlon/id11895089...](https://apps.apple.com/us/developer/austin-
conlon/id1189508961)

GitHub: [https://github.com/AustinConlon](https://github.com/AustinConlon)

Email: austinconlon@icloud.com

------
nbhartiya
Location: Oakland, CA

Remote: Yes, preferred

Willing to relocate: Yes, if it's Mexico City

Skills: Product, Growth, Sales

Technology: Ruby on Rails, React

Resume / CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/nbhartiya](https://www.linkedin.com/in/nbhartiya)

Email: neeharika@alum.mit.edu

I'm a former founder who recently sold her company. Please do not contact me
for Engineering roles at this time. Looking for Product / Growth / Biz Ops

------
mack997
Location: Bengaluru Remote: Yes Willing to relocate: yes Technologies:
Android, Java, Kotlin, Dagger, RxJava, RxAndroid, Retrofit, Data binding, MVVM
Résumé/CV:
[https://drive.google.com/open?id=1eeg5-yLvrqDXN6vBrVLCu7vplW...](https://drive.google.com/open?id=1eeg5-yLvrqDXN6vBrVLCu7vplWglDQi-)
Email: mayankagarwal997@gmail.com

------
matt-shirley
I'm a Quality Engineer looking for a new opportunity in development or
testing.

    
    
      Location: Vancouver, Canada
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: No 
      Technologies: JavaScript, Ruby, Python
      Résumé/CV: https://drive.google.com/open?id=1K1YJkbxxqTgD2-kVnvXJ4VWuHUPTcLTz
      Email: me@mattshirley.net
      Git: https://github.com/matthewshirley/

------
vasac
Location: Belgrade, Serbia

Remote: Yes (I have been working remotely for 5 years)

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Clojure (ClojureScript/reagent/re-frame), Java, JavaScript,
PostgreSQL, MongoDB, Kafka, AWS

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/e3lxnjvkmav4iza/CV%20-%20Vaso%20Pu...](https://www.dropbox.com/s/e3lxnjvkmav4iza/CV%20-%20Vaso%20Putica.pdf?dl=0)

Email: vaso@putica.com

------
JCrandell
Location: United States Remote: Only considering fully REMOTE roles at this
time.

Willing to relocate: no

Technologies: Ruby on Rails, JavaScript, Elixir, React Native

Résumé/CV: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/justin-
crandell-922530a4/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/justin-crandell-922530a4/)

Email: Justin.Crandell.Developer@gmail.com

Again, I am ONLY considering fully REMOTE roles at this time.

------
jasper1235
Location: US, {ME/NH/MA}

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: .NET, Python, JavaScript, SQL , Azure, AWS, RDBMS, Windows,
Linux.

Email: decompiled at gmail.com

Site: [http://www.decompiled.org/me.htm](http://www.decompiled.org/me.htm)

Most recently working in healthcare and previously telecom industries. My most
recent focus has been automation of resources on premise & in cloud as well as
data management.

------
zero_c00l
Location: Seattle area, USA

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: C, C++, Python, Embedded, IoT, Schematic capture, Verilog,
System Verilog, RTL/TestBenches, Xilinx Vivado, Bash, FPGA, Electronics, rapid
prototyping

Résumé/CV:
[https://drive.google.com/open?id=1mo15i-XlIh4WwfTHqa0xEKXnlv...](https://drive.google.com/open?id=1mo15i-XlIh4WwfTHqa0xEKXnlvTT-
nII)

Email: sami-ullah@outlook.com

------
Kishkumen_
Location: Illinois, USA Remote: Yes Willing to relocate: Yes Technologies: *
.NET Core, C#, Asp.Net MVC, Web API, Entity Framework, Full Stack * SQL
Server, Oracle, Redis Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/michaelsadler/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/michaelsadler/)
Email: msadler [at] gnolaum.com

------
dutchess
_Location:_ San Francisco, CA

 _Remote:_ No

 _Willing to relocate:_ No

 _Technologies:_ PostgreSQL, Tableau, Python, GitHub, Jira, Excel, PowerPoint

 _Resume:_ linkedin.com/in/elenachurilova/

 _Email:_ [echurilova] at [my dot com]

Seeking for a Product Manager / Associate Product Manager position with
technology based product team. Proactive and enthusiastic leader, data-driven
and customer-centered product manager with 7+ years experience.

------
vdb7892
Location: Currently in Asia (EU citizen)

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Linux, SQL, PHP, Laravel, Typescript, Vue.js, Node.js, Python

Email: vdb7592@gmail.com

10 years experience in architecture, management and development of high
throughput web/e-commerce applications. Interested in working with e-commerce,
fintech, and/or cryptocurrency.

Ping me and I'll send you my resume, my Github profile and a few lines about
how I can add value to your company.

------
thomasin500
1 point by thomasin500 9 days ago | parent [-] | on: Ask HN: Who wants to be
hired right now?

Location: Denver, CO Remote: yes

Willing to relocate: for a dream job, yes, but otherwise no

Technologies: Ember, React, NodeJS, Full Stack, ruby, rails, php, etc

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/thomasfreemanusf/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/thomasfreemanusf/)

Email: thomasin500@gmail.com

------
jibbers
Location: Washington, USA

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Unlikely

Technologies: UI Design, UX Design, High-fidelity prototyping, Pixel-perfect
mockups, Sketch, HTML5, CSS3, SVG, Web animations, GitHub, Responsive web
design

Résumé/CV:
[https://dillonbrown.me/résumé.pdf](https://dillonbrown.me/résumé.pdf)

Email: hello@dillonbrown.me

Interface designer with front-end web development knowledge and remote work
familiarity.

------
tkyjonathan
Location: UK, Horsham Remote: Yes Willing to relocate: No Technologies: Data
Engineering, Data Architecture, Data Performance Engineering, Java, Python,
SQL. Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/jonathanlevin/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/jonathanlevin/)
Email: mail@jonathanlevin.co.uk

------
cmuller
Location: Seattle

Remote: Open

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Golang, Ruby, JavaScript/TypeScript, React, Ruby on Rails, Linux
(Ubuntu), SQL, HTML, CSS/Sass

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.clairemuller.me/resume](https://www.clairemuller.me/resume)

Email: clairermuller@gmail.com

Full-stack junior engineer looking for my next role! Hoping to find a company
with a great culture, mentorship, and growth opportunities.

------
dmitryz

      Hi, I’m Dmitry, an IT consultant. Open for extra work.
    
      Location: Russia, 80$/h, wire transfer
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: Possible, B1 visa
      Technologies: primary Java + AWS stack. Secondary Angular, sql/nosql, etc ...
      Résumé/CV: https://www.linkedin.com/in/dmitriy-zlykh-300b2b76/
      Email: dmitry.zlyh@gmail.com

------
ironschool
Location: Bangalore, India

Remote: OK, can relocate as well

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: C, Elixir, Lua, Android

Resume:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/1dVX0umTT3edsPB4_HSaNZ6VE4XP...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/1dVX0umTT3edsPB4_HSaNZ6VE4XP0g9e8/view?usp=sharing)

I am looking for full time positions and can both manage a team as well as be
an Individual Contributor.

------
antibland
Location: Portland, OR

Remote: Preferred

Willing to relocate: Yes (outside of US)

Technologies: JavaScript (Express, React, Gatsby), GraphQL, MongoDB, Advanced
CSS, WAI-ARIA

Experience: 20 years

Website: [https://andyhoffman.codes](https://andyhoffman.codes)

Résumé/CV:
[https://andyhoffman.codes/Andy_Hoffman_CV.pdf](https://andyhoffman.codes/Andy_Hoffman_CV.pdf)

Email: andy@andyhoffman.codes

------
yasikovsky
Looking for solution architecture, engineering leadership, management or
senior developer roles. Willing to learn a lot if not fully fitting, but the
opportunity is interesting.

Location: Sopot, Poland

Remote: yes, strongly preferred (8 years remote experience)

Willing to relocate: no

Technologies: C#, .Net Core, React, TypeScript, AWS, Python, Unity

CV: [https://cv.jasikowski.pl](https://cv.jasikowski.pl)

Email: michal@jasikowski.pl

------
nonzerobit
Location: DC Metro Area

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Python (Pandas/matplotlib, Django, Flask), JavaScript, Linux,
AWS, MySQL/PostgreSQL, PHP/WordPress

Résumé/CV: Via email.

Email: nonzerobit@gmail.com

I'm a generalist by experience, but feel comfortable in most any role with any
tech stack. I'm a good fit for roles where communication skills are important,
or for adding value by identifying and solving difficult problems.

------
natthan
Location: Vancouver, British Columbia, Canada

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: C, Lua, Python, Go, Git, UNIX Command Line

Résumé/CV: [https://ansimita.github.io](https://ansimita.github.io)

Email: natthan [at] alumni [dot] ubc [dot] ca

New graduate/junior/entry-level interested in embedded systems, system
programming, and open source software. Not interested in Java, web
development, or Windows.

------
svpdw
Location: Boston MA

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes but only to NYC or Denver

Technologies: Python (Pandas, scikit-learn, Tensorflow, PyTorch, Numpy, Bokeh,
Jupyter) GCP (GCS, BigQuery, Kubernetes), AWS, Terraform, Docker, and Java
(though not preferred).

Looking for data scientist, machine learning engineer, and AI research
positions. (No data engineering or primarily infrastructure roles).

Resume/CV: isaacmg.github.io

Email: isaac@paddlesoft.net

------
teekay
Location: Prague, Czechia, Europe

Remote: yes, only remote and only contract jobs

Willing to relocate: no but will travel to meet you once that's possible

Technologies: .NET, then Node.js (Typescript rules!), PHP (Laravel is pretty
awesome). Often MongoDB but prefer SQL wherever possible.

Resume: [https://tomaskohl.com/about/](https://tomaskohl.com/about/)

Email: tomas@tomaskohl.com

------
MackTuesday
Focus on research and engineering for multimedia applications, but open to all
opportunities.

Location: Dallas, Texas

Remote: Preferred

Willing to relocate: Perhaps

Technologies: C/C++, Lua, Matlab/Octave, Smalltalk, Swift, Javascript, Java,
Python

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/brentlehman1](https://www.linkedin.com/in/brentlehman1)

Email: mailbjl(at)gmail(dot)com

------
teh_klev

      Location: Scotland
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: No
      Technologies: .NET, .NET Core, C#, SQL/NoSQL, Javascript etc, IIS/Apache/NGINX, PHP, Python
      Resume/CV: https://stackoverflow.com/users/story/419?view=Cv
      Email: kevin.e.kenny+hn@gmail.com
    

Prepared to work on a non-permanent hourly or daily rate.

------
ffmike

      Location: Newburgh, Indiana, USA
      Remote: Yes (only - been a remote worker for > 20 years)
      Willing to relocate: No
      Technologies: Rails, Ruby, AWS, etc
      Résumé/CV: https://www.linkedin.com/in/mike-gunderloy-47bba4143/
      Email: MikeG1@larkfarm.com
    

Happy in individual contributor, tech lead, or EM roles, among others.

------
hudvin
Location: Ukraine Remote: Yes!!!

Willing to relocate: someday

Technologies: Deep Learning/Computer Vision (convnets, facenet, image
classification, segmentation, opencv, keras, scikit-image etc), Python Backend
Stack

CV: [https://drive.google.com/open?id=1RF-
eoiC5GMVhJwSvKZsy32bVto...](https://drive.google.com/open?id=1RF-
eoiC5GMVhJwSvKZsy32bVto..).

email: hudvin@gmail.com

------
curena
Location: Austin

Remote: Yes!

Willing to Relocate: No

Technologies: Java, Spring, MySQL, Postgres, Docker, Kubernetes, Kafka, AWS

Résumé:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/cecilurena/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/cecilurena/)
[https://github.com/curena](https://github.com/curena)

email: cecil.urena@gmail.com

------
ruffrey
Available for part time contracting or other opportunities.

Location: Sacramento CA US

Remote: preferred. Been remote for 7 years.

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: (years) Node.js (8), React (5), Postgres (8), MySQL (10), Golang
(5), Mapping/GIS (2), MongoDB (7), Agile (10)

Resume:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/jeffhparrish](https://www.linkedin.com/in/jeffhparrish)

Email: see profile please

------
vybhavb
Location: Cupertino/Bay Area, California.

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Not opposed to it

Technologies: Javascript, React.js, Vue.js, Node.js, React Native, Electron,
MongoDB, MySQL, PostgreSQL, SASS, Java, Firebase Stack, AWS, Flask, Express,
Python, Pandas, Numpy, Kotlin, C/C++,

Résumé/CV: [https://vybhavb.com/resume](https://vybhavb.com/resume)

email: contact@vybhavb.com

------
congdv

      Location: Waterloo/Toronto, Canada
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: Not immediately
      Technologies: MERN Stack, GraphQL, TypeScript, Javascript
      Résumé/CV: https://www.linkedin.com/in/congdv/
      Github: https://www.github.com/congdv
      Email: congdaovan94(at)gmail.com
      Portfolio: congdv.github.io

------
efemer
Location: Dhaka, Bangladesh

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Amazon Web Services, NodeJS, PHP/Laravel, MongoDB, DevOps,
Analytics/BI, Python/Flask, Data Streaming/Kafka, Supervised Machine Learning,
GCP/Azure, Design Data Model, C#/ASP.NET Core, Angular, VueJS

Resume: [https://bit.ly/efemer](https://bit.ly/efemer)

Email: efemer at gmail dot com

------
yoricm

      Location: Europe (Spain)
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: No
      Technologies: Go, Rust (learning), PHP, Git, HTML/CSS, Javascript, React, Docker, Linux, MySQL, PostgreSQL 
      Résumé/CV: https://yoricm.com
      Email: y@yoricm.com
    

Fullstack Developer, CS degree, 15 years professional experience, 2 years
remote as lead developer.

------
machtesh
Location: Tel Aviv

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Javascript, Vue.js, HTML/CSS

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/aarontayloril/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/aarontayloril/)

Email: aarontaylor613@gmail.com

I do front-end development and design (UX/UI), most recently rebuilding and
redesigning a popular SaaS web app. Ideally looking for a product role.

------
loki235
Location: India

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Python (Django), Cloud Platform(AWS), Nginx, Celery, React.js,
React-Native, Gatsby, Javascript, HTML, CSS, Wordpress, AMP

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/lokeshgarg90/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/lokeshgarg90/)

Email: lokeshgarg90@gmail.com

------
gwbas1c
Location: Cape Cod, Massachusetts

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: C# / .Net, full stack and desktop, some Javascript and Objective
C

Résumé/CV: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/andrew-
rondeau-56490a4/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/andrew-rondeau-56490a4/) (More
formal resume available upon request)

Email: andrew.rondeau - at - gmail - dot - com

------
skuttled
Location: Oregon

Remote: Been working remote For 10 years

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Hardware Design Engineer focusing on system level design for 15
years with 16 years of Altium PCB experience

Résumé/CV: available on LinkedIn @
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/shaolo/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/shaolo/)

Email: yc@shaolo.com

------
funnymania

      Location: seattle
      Remote: yes, of course
      Willing to relocate: maybe later
      Technologies: node, vue / react, pwa, aws ec2 + ebs, spa dev
      Résumé/CV: upon request
      Email: remove the 'covid' string mccovidclureDmichael@gmail.com
    

Sick of passing technicals and tech interviewing. Bored. Talk to me to get
some work done.

------
luizfzs
Location: Toronto, ON, CA

Remote: Not necessarily, but preferable

Willing to relocate: No.

Technologies: Java, Spring Boot, Python, Docker, SQL DBs, MongoDB.

Resume: Please, request via email

Email: luizfzsaggioro [at] gmail

About 2 years of experience with backend development in Java, designing REST
API, and some knowledge of Docker. I worked as an Android developer before
making the shift. Pythonista at home. Willing to learn other languages if
necessary.

------
luord
Location: Colombia Remote: Yes (preferred) Willing to relocate: Depends on the
project and country. Technologies:

\- Python (Django, Flask, SQLAlchemy, Celery).

\- JavaScript (Vue, React, Node, Typescript).

\- Operations: Docker(-compose), Ansible, GCP, Gitlab-CI.

\- Other: PostgreSQL, Bash.

Resume/CV: [https://luord.com/pages/resume](https://luord.com/pages/resume)

Email: lo@luord.com

------
cascada
Location: SE Asia

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: maybe

Résumé/CV: [https://gildedhonour.co](https://gildedhonour.co)

Technologies: various, will depend on a task

Email: alex @ serendipia.email

======

I'm Alex. I'll solve your problem in building custom software for you. The
areas I mostly work with are:

    
    
      * e-commerce
      * security
    
      * machine learning
      * marketing
    
      * web

------
davisonio
Location: London, UK

    
    
       Remote: Yes
    
    
        Willing to relocate: Yes, internationally also
    
    
        Technologies: semi-technical python non-technical:  growth, SEO, marketing, devops, worked in entrepreneurship
    
    
        Résumé/CV: https://linkedin.com/in/davisonio
    
    
        Email: craig@davison.io

------
skadamat
Location: Boston, MA

Remote: Ok (experienced working remotely, last 5 years)

Willing to relocate: No (Boston or remote only)

Technologies: Python, SQL, TensorFlow, JavasScript (D3, React), PyData Stack
(sklearn, pandas, matplotlib)

Resume:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/srinivasakadamati/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/srinivasakadamati/)

Email: skadamat@gmail.com

------
shred45
Location: Chicago, IL

Remote: Preferable

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies:

\- Python (10 years)

\- Rust (3 years)

\- Application architecture and security (5 years)

\- Project / developer management (3 years)

\- Data Engineering (Python, Hadoop, Spark (Scala), Kafka, Postgres)

\- Web Development (Rails, Flask, HTML, CSS, React)

\- ML (training and validation, DNN / RNN / CNN, GLM, Random Forest, Bayesian
Optimization)

\- DevOps (Docker, Kubernetes, AWS, Google Cloud, Terraform, CI / CD)

Resume/CV: Email me please.

Email: hn_freelancing@protonmail.com

------
htunnicliff
Location: Portland, Oregon

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: React, TypeScript, JavaScript, Vue.js, Node.js, Bash, PHP, API
development, Git, Next.js, Express, Webpack, CLI development.

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/huntertunnicliff/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/huntertunnicliff/)

Email: hello [at] huntertunnicliff [dot] com

------
arcadeparade
Location: Europe Remote: Yes. Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Some Java a few years ago I have a certificate in computer
programming through Java. I have an honours degree in economics. I have no
work experience in CS but I'm interested in a part time job where I can learn
new things. The area doesnt matter as long as its computer science related.

------
jiberwarrior
Graduate Machine Learning Engineer with Experience

Location: UK/Europe/Malaysia

Remote: Flexible

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: RapidMiner, Weka, Tensorflow, Keras, Python, Numpy/Pandas, GRPC,
GoLang, Kubernetes, Docker, AWS

Résumé/CV: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/ethan-
ooi/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/ethan-ooi/)

Email: ethanooiyien@gmail.com

------
mattacurtis
Data-driven marketer with strong tech and analytics background.

Location: NYC / NJ

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Open to it

Technologies: Marketing (FB/IG, Adwords), Analytics (Tableau, Looker, Segment,
SQL, Python/Pandas)

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/mattacurtis/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/mattacurtis/)

Email: matt.a.curtis@gmail.com

------
harrydehal
Location: San Francisco, CA, USA (Bay Area)

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes (!)

Technologies:

    
    
      • Front-end (React/Angular, Javascript, HTML/CSS)
      • UX (Adobe Creative Cloud, InVision, Sketch, etc.)
    

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/harrydehal](https://www.linkedin.com/in/harrydehal)

Email: harrydehal@gmail.com

------
shimoleejhaveri
Location: San Francisco Bay Area

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies:

Languages: Bash, CSS3, HTML5, JavaScript (AJAX, JSON), Python3, SQL

Frameworks/Libraries: Bootstrap, Chart.js, Flask, Jinja2, jQuery, SQLAlchemy,
Toast UI

Database Industry Tools: Command Line, Git, Github, PostgreSQL

Operating Systems: Mac OS X, Linux (Ubuntu)

SysOps/DevOps: AWS, Nginx, Vagrant/ VirtualBox

Exposure: Babel, D3, React, RegEx

Resume/CV: www.linkedin.com/in/shimoleejhaveri

Email: shimoleejhaveri@gmail.com

------
tomlagier
I'm a seasoned freelance full-stack engineer looking for short-term work
during the COVID crisis.

Location: San Luis Obispo

Remote: Only remote, please

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Javascript, React, Redux, Node.js, WebGL, WebAssembly, Java,
Rust, C++

Résumé: [https://linkedin.com/in/tomlagier](https://linkedin.com/in/tomlagier)

Email: lagierta+hn at gmail dot com

------
smosab

      Location: Denver, CO
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: No
      Technologies: SQL, SSMS, Oracle, Telerik reporting, Ruby, Jira, Regex, Data conversion and migration, software implementations
      Résumé/CV: https://www.linkedin.com/in/mosabsasi/
      Email: smosab@gmail.com

------
JimLebeau

      Location:  St Louis, USA
      Remote:  Yes
      Willing to relocate: To Europe
      Technologies: C, Postgresql, Linux, Apache2, HTML, CSS, JavaScript 
      Résumé/CV:distributed-processing.com
      Email:jim@sjstewart.net
    

I am a generalist, and prefer to use vi as my IDE. I try to keep things
simple, and write easy to maintain code.

------
spacekrook
Location: Corona, California

Remote: Preferred

Willing to relocate: Willing to discuss

technologies: Python, Selenium, Pandas.

Resume/CV: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/joel-
korcsmaros](https://www.linkedin.com/in/joel-korcsmaros) email:
joel.korcsmaros [at] proton mail [dot] com

Looking for a junior role in python development. Let's chat!

~~~
spacekrook
github: [https://github.com/lossness](https://github.com/lossness)

------
bkcreate
Location: Bay Area, CA

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes, anywhere in US/EU

Technologies: Java, Python

Resume: Can send on request

Email: khaggerty1 at crimson.ua.edu

I am a recent graduate with a degree in Math working on completing an
Associate's Degree in Computer Science online. My math studies focused on
areas around machine learning, but I am open to any opportunities.
Particularly interested in moving to Chicago/NYC.

------
Vk4264
Location: Hyderabad, India Remote: yes Willing to relocate: yes Technologies:
Office administration/Human Resources/Project Management. Résumé/CV:
[http://linkedin.com/in/vk-1b9b27146](http://linkedin.com/in/vk-1b9b27146)
Email: viswakiran24@live.com

------
ryanmjacobs
Location: Los Angeles / San Jose

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: C, Node.js, Anything *nix-related, BASH, R, SQL

Résumé/CV: [https://notryan.com/resume](https://notryan.com/resume)

Email: ryan@rmj.us

Previous internship in insurance / risk analysis. Last summer, ran an FPGA
Kickstarter selling $25k of product (React.js Cloud IDE + USB firwmare in C).

------
nathangross
Location: Cincinnati, Ohio, USA

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: UX UI Product Designer, Front-end (web - HTML/CSS/SASS), Figma,
Sketch, 15+ years experience, creative director, designed successful apps for
iOS and Android - please see portfolio for examples

Résumé/CV: [http://nathangross.me](http://nathangross.me)

Email: hire@nathangross.me

------
shrike
Location: Seattle, WA

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: IaaS, SaaS, PaaS Product Management and Engineering leadership.

Résumé/CV: [https://gestas.net/](https://gestas.net/),
[https://gestas.net/Craig%20Carl%20CV.pdf](https://gestas.net/Craig%20Carl%20CV.pdf)

Email: craig@gestas.net

------
durotolaiyanu
Location: Lagos, Nigeria

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: NodeJs, ReactJs, React Native, Coffeescript, Angular, Docker,
ExpressJs.

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/t6xyj62rn5x0dq5/Iyanu%20Tomiwas%20...](https://www.dropbox.com/s/t6xyj62rn5x0dq5/Iyanu%20Tomiwas%20Resume%20NG.pdf?dl=0)

Email: durotolaiyanu@gmail

------
amankumar94
Location: United States (any)

    
    
      Remote: YES
    
      Willing to relocate: YES
    
      Technologies: Python, SQL, Tableau, Powe BI, Machine Learning, Data Visualization, Business Analytics
    
      Résumé/CV: https://www.dropbox.com/s/uu0vcxw6yy8f895/AmanKumarResume.pdf?dl=0
    
      Email: akuma185@asu.edu

------
sslnx
Location: Moscow, Russia

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: mainly Python, JavaScript; occasionally Java (Android), PHP
(Wordpress), Go, C (Linux kernel modules, Linux tun/tap)

Résumé/CV: 8 years of constant full stack development. Here is my GitHub:
[https://github.com/soslan](https://github.com/soslan)

Email: soslanx@gmail.com

------
chrismarlow9
Location: Bay area

Remote: yes (w/ experience)

Willing to relocate: no

Technologies: AWS, Terraform, Docker, Salt, Ansible...(see LinkedIn)

Resume: [https://www.linkedin.com/mwlite/in/christopher-
marlow-376611...](https://www.linkedin.com/mwlite/in/christopher-
marlow-37661177) .contact for full resume.

Email: hireme@marlow.codes

------
stevekemp
Location: Helsinki, Finland.

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Devops Engineer with a strong background in coding; I can glue
systems together, automate deployments, manage infrastructure, etc.

Things I enjoy include Puppet, Ansible, Terraform, Vault, AWS, GCP, Perl,
Golang, C, C++, and developing integrations between new systems and legacy
hosts.

Resume/CV: available upon request

Email: steve[at]steve.fi

------
netmask
Location: Colima, mexico

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes, pref netherlands

Technologies: Ruby on Rails, React, Postgres, Java and some really
enthusiastic level of Elixir

Résumé/CV:[https://www.linkedin.com/in/jonathangaray/locale=en_US](https://www.linkedin.com/in/jonathangaray/locale=en_US)

Email: jonathan at garay.mx

------
leonliang

      Location: Chicago, IL
    
      Remote: NO
    
      Willing to relocate: YES
    
      Technologies: Java, Python, Scala, React with Redux
    
      Résumé/CV: https://bit.ly/2VHf4XN
    
      Email: lsc at purdue.edu
    
      CS grad from Purdue Univ. with multiple internship 
      experiences open to all kinds of opportunities

------
charliefoxtwo
Location: SF Bay Area Remote: Preferred Willing to relocate: Yes Technologies:
C#, PostgreSQL, Elasticsearch, Docker Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/reynolds-
tyler](https://www.linkedin.com/in/reynolds-tyler) Email: me(at)reynolds.tj

------
pgt
Been solving business problems with software for 15 years. Startup veteran.

    
    
        Location: Cape Town, South Africa
        Remote: Yes
        Willing to relocate: Yes
        Technologies: Clojure, ClojureScript, Datomic, Rust.
        Résumé/CV: http://petrustheron.com/cv/
        Email: hn@petrus.co.za

------
tedmid
Location: Vancouver, BC, Canada

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: C, C++, Rust, Python, NodeJs, Qt, AWS (S3, EC2, Lambda), Linux,
general embedded work

Résumé/CV: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/ted-
middleton-57a2781/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/ted-middleton-57a2781/)

Email: See my linkedin page for my email

------
dmesq
Location: New York City

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Python (pandas, scikit, seaborn, etc), C++, PyTorch, SQL, Spark,
Hadoop, CUDA, Flask, MongoDB, Docker

Resume: [https://drive.google.com/open?id=1h3pHwNI-
iFdaG142v8-8fKtYD7...](https://drive.google.com/open?id=1h3pHwNI-
iFdaG142v8-8fKtYD7iZe4Tj)

Email: dam740@nyu.edu

------
greeniowork_x
Location: South East Asia Remote: Yes Willing to relocate: Yes Technologies:
JS (React, comfortable with Vue), Typescript, Java, HTML/CSS Résumé/CV:
(email) Email: greeniowork@gmail.com

Looking for freelance projects as well.

2 years of work experience, primarily frontend work. Also fairly fluent in
Flutter/Dart.

------
abdullahkhalids
Physicist, especially quantum computing scientist. Looking for industry jobs.

    
    
      Location: Karachi, Pakistan
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: Yes
      Technologies: Python, Mathematica, Matlab
      Résumé/CV: https://abdullahkhalid.com/files/cv.pdf
      Email: abdullahkhalids@gmail.com

------
damm
Location: Seattle, Wa, USA Remote: Yes Willing To Relocate: No Technologies:
Chef, Jenkins, Kubernetes, Docker, Ruby, ELK Stack, Python Resume/CV:
[https://likens.us/Scott%20Likens.pdf](https://likens.us/Scott%20Likens.pdf)
Email: scott@likens.us

------
yami

      Location: Strasbourg (France)
    
      Remote: Yes, only remote
    
      Willing to relocate: Nope
    
      Technologies: Java / Spring Boot / Kafka / Cassandra / Postgres
    
      Résumé/CV: https://www.linkedin.com/in/michelantoine/
    
      Email: michel.br.antoine at pm dot me

------
hhanif95
Location: San Francisco, Bay Area Remote: Yes Willing to relocate: No
Technologies: Java, JavaScript Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/harishanif/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/harishanif/)
Email: hhanif@gmail.com

------
DreamScatter
Location: North Carolina

Remote: yes

Willing to relocate: not in a pandemic

Technologies: Julia, Fortran, Matlab, geometric algebra, finite element,
numerical analysis, computational fluid dynamics, electromagnetics, and more

Résumé/CV: [https://github.com/chakravala](https://github.com/chakravala)

Email: crucialflow.com + michaelreed

------
78star78
Location: Victoria, BC Canada

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Python, Java, AWS, Docker, Selenium.

Resume:
[http://jerushachua.github.io/assets/resume.pdf](http://jerushachua.github.io/assets/resume.pdf)

Email: find on [http://jerushachua.com](http://jerushachua.com)

------
delduca

      Location: Curitiba, Brazil
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: No
      Technologies: C, C++, Python, Flask, Django, Docker, SQL, NoSQL, React, Redis, GraphQL, Serverless, RESTful, Linux and bash.
      Résumé/CV: https://storage.skhaz.io/resume.pdf 
      Email: rodrigodelduca@gmail.com

------
aamustapha

      Location: Kano, Nigeria
      Remote: Yes (Preferred)
      Willing to relocate: Yes (Germany)
      Technologies: Python, JavaScript, Android, Node, SQL
      Résumé/CV: www.amustapha.com
      Email: abdulhakeemmustapha@gmail.com
    

I enjoy building fast, lightweight and flexible web applications that scale.

------
throw82589933
Looking to spent more time writing Clojure, preferably in infrastructure field

Location: Hamburg, Germany

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes, within Germany

Technologies: started with rails web stack, moved on to python for infra,
lately managing/automating and scaling Mesos and Kubernetes, which involved
some Go, in total: 8 years web dev, 7 years SRE

Email: pitowod989@mailmyrss.com

------
eldacila
Location: Costa Rica

Remote: Yes - ideally

Willing to relocate: no

Technologies: Python, Linux, Git, Bash Scripting, Embedded C/C++, Qt, SQL,
Docker

Résumé/CV: bit.ly/dcordero-resume

Email: dcorderoch@ieee.org

\---- I have professional experience with C/C++ with Qt for Desktop, but I
have done Android (Java) and Web development (HTML|Angular|js), and am willing
to learn other technologies

~~~
petargyurov
I apologise for being off-topic, but what's it like being a dev in Costa Rica?
I have considered packing up and moving my life there but last time I checked
the average salaries, I was a bit put off.

~~~
ugh123
>I checked the average salaries, I was a bit put off.

well sure, but cost of living is a huge benefit. plus if you can work remotely
for a US company at US salaries then you're living the high life...

------
ringus_dingus
Location: Sunnyvale, CA | San Francisco Bay Area

Remote: Open to it

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Python, C++, SQL, AWS, Linux, Docker, JavaScript

Résumé/CV:
[https://drive.google.com/open?id=1z_gJaisyRr_AU5luv1pfSVxuda...](https://drive.google.com/open?id=1z_gJaisyRr_AU5luv1pfSVxudaUW_CG7)

Email: brooke0white@gmail.com

------
pvillano

      Location: Notre Dame, Indiana
      Remote: Preferred
      Willing to relocate: Yes
      Technologies: Python, Django, NGINX, C, C++, Java, GLSL, Bash, OpenSCAD, OpenGL, SQL, Blender, PHP, JavaScript, Android 
      Résumé/CV: saej.in/Peter_Villano_resume.pdf
      Email: peter.s.villano@gmail.com

------
phasnox
Full Stack Developer.

    
    
      Location: Guayaquil, Ecuador (GMT-5)
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: Yes 
      Technologies: Elixir, React, Rails, Django, Docker, Elm
      Résumé/CV: https://www.linkedin.com/in/guillermo-castillo-5931a954/
      Email: phasnox@protonmail.com

------
kladskull666
Location: Toronto, ON Remote: Ok (experienced working remotely, last 8 years)

Willing to relocate: No (Toronto or remote only)

Technologies: DevOps, C/C++, Linux, PHP, Bash

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/mikecurry/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/mikecurry/)

Email: mike@currazy.com

------
n0w
Location: Melbourne, Australia

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: JavaScript, TypeScript, Vue.js, Svelte, GraphQL, Hasura,
Postgres, Go, Node, Docker, Kubernetes, GitLab CI, Linux

Résumé/CV:
[https://nowylie.com/nicholas_wylie_resume.pdf](https://nowylie.com/nicholas_wylie_resume.pdf)

Email: nick@nowylie.com

------
colthn
Hello, I'm a CS Major at The University of Texas at Austin, graduating
December 2020. Currently seeking a Summer or Fall internship.

Location: Austin, Texas

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Javascript, Node, AWS, SQL, Docker, C++, Bash

Portfolio: [https://cjudice.com](https://cjudice.com)

Email: coltenabc@utexas.edu minus the abc

------
mikst

      Location: will share in a conversation.
      Remote: yes.
      Willing to relocate: yes.
      Technologies: Baremetal servers and switches, Linux ops, Datacenter storage, Python, Node.js, git, AWS, GCE, apache, nginx, haproxy.
      CV: will share in a conversation.
      Email: comisuva@gmail.com

------
DJBunnies

      Location: Boston, MA
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: Maybe
      Technologies: Expert PHP (Zend certified engineer) and MySQL, pretty good JS, and excellent AWS experience.
      Résumé/CV: https://www.linkedin.com/in/alexrockwell
      Email: jobs@rockshouse.com

------
aberdysh
Location: Toronto, ON, Canada

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: PyTorch, Julia, Python

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/aberdysh](https://www.linkedin.com/in/aberdysh)

Email: a.berdyshev@utoronto.ca

Currently working as a Deep Learning Engineer. Open to interesting projects
and opportunities

------
victor871129
Location: San Francisco, CA

Willing to work remote: YES

Relocation: YES

Technologies: React/Redux,Express Node.js, MongoDB, SQL Server, Formik, HTML,
CSS, SASS/SCSS, JavaScript, ES6/7/8, jQuery, Bootstrap. Unity Engine
technologies.

Resume: No agencies, full-time economic salary. Ask it at
victorlafuentehugo@gmail.com

Email: victorlafuentehugo@gmail.com

------
ignaloidas
Location: Lithuania

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies:

    
    
      - Deep knowledge of Python
      - Good knowledge of Django, Flask
      - Basics on HTML, CSS, JS
    

Resume: Put shortly - I worked in a startup for a year during 11th class. I'm
finishing school this year and looking for a job starting summer

Email me@ignaskiela.eu

------
aaronmill1

      Location: Minneapolis, MN, USA
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: No
      Technologies: Backend JVM (Java/Groovy/Kotlin), DevOps
      Résumé/CV: https://www.linkedin.com/in/aaron-miller-b74911113/
      Email: aaron at aaron hyphen miller dot net

------
happppy
Location: Pakistan

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: JavaScript, React, Vuejs, Nodejs, Nextjs, Angularjs, Php,
Laravel, SQL, Redis, Git Socket.io

Résumé/CV: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/ahmad-
raza-/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/ahmad-raza-/)

Email: ahmdrzalifa[at]gmail[dot]com

------
jjjbokma
Location: The Netherlands

Remote: yes, only

Willing to relocate: no

Technologies: Perl, MySQL, Python, JavaScript, CSS/HTML

Résumé/CV: [http://castleamber.com/documents/perl-programmer-john-
bokma-...](http://castleamber.com/documents/perl-programmer-john-bokma-
resume.pdf)

Email: john@castleamber.com

------
spmonish
Location: San Francisco, CA

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: C++, Python, Javascript

Résumé/CV:
[https://drive.google.com/open?id=189hvAd8WMmwf40od0ZDFRvzKUi...](https://drive.google.com/open?id=189hvAd8WMmwf40od0ZDFRvzKUiNxNR8C)

Email: monishsp@gmail.com

------
avempaty
Location: San Francisco Bay Area, CA

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Open to it

Technologies: Java (Spring), Javascript, Ruby, ReactJS, AWS, NoSQL

Resume: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/aneesh-
vempaty-4003b892/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/aneesh-vempaty-4003b892/)

email: aneesh.vempaty@gmail.com

------
nikivi
Location: London

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Go • React • TypeScript • Python • Postgres

CV: [https://nikitavoloboev.xyz/cv.pdf](https://nikitavoloboev.xyz/cv.pdf)

GitHub: [https://github.com/nikitavoloboev](https://github.com/nikitavoloboev)

Email: In CV

------
imaffett
Location: Lancaster, PA

Remote: Yes

Willing to Relocate: No

Technologies: Full stack development across broad ranges of technologies.
Spent years doing mobile html5 (tools got acquired by Intel) and the past 4
years in banking/fintech. Experience as an architect, team lead and special
project support.

Resume: available on request

email: ian.maffett at gmail.com

------
tareqak
Location: Toronto, ON, Canada & California, USA

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes (Canadian citizen - would require the appropriate
visa sponsorship for other countries)

Technologies: Java, Python, TypeScript

Résumé/CV: [https://www.tareqak.com](https://www.tareqak.com)

Email: tareqakhandaker AT gmail DOT COM

------
jorgechavz
Location: Sonora, Mexico Remote: Remote Willing to relocate: Yes, prefer
Canada Resume:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/jorgechavz/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/jorgechavz/)
Email: jorgechavzns@gmail.com

------
kylklatt

      Location: Gilbert Arizona
      Remote:yes
      Willing to relocate:yes
      Technologies: C, win32, opengl, + 
      Résumé/CV: on request
      Email: kyleklatt17@gmail.com
    

looking for any kind of jr position, ideally in C, but I'm more than capable
of learning whatever.

------
nluux20
Location: Boston, MA Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Resume: linkedin.com/in/nadialindai

Email: nadia.l.leung@gmail.com

Project: [https://github.com/nadialindai](https://github.com/nadialindai)

Working on my post-bacc in computer science! I am available for iOS
internships- remote or abroad!

------
timchebunin2
Location: Minsk, Belarus

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Maybe

Technologies: UX/UI design, product design, UX copywriting, Figma/Sketch/Adobe
CC, HTML/CSS

Résumé/CV: [https://timchebunin.com/](https://timchebunin.com/)

Email: tim.chebunin@gmail.com

------
berliner
Location: Berlin, Germany

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Go, Erlang, Javascript, Ruby, Linux, AWS, Postgres,
Elasticsearch

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/wasifmalik/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/wasifmalik/)

Email: wmalik [@] (gmail) ((.)) ((com))

------
nkotlyarov
Location: Russia, Moscow

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Python, Postgres, Tableau

Resume:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/vfng12mgom81iat/Nikita%27s%20Resum...](https://www.dropbox.com/s/vfng12mgom81iat/Nikita%27s%20Resume.pdf)

Email: kotlyarov.nikita at gmail.com

------
mileycyrusXOXO
Location: Northern Colorado

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: 8+ years full stack development. Have a wide range of experience
from embedded to virtual reality. JS, Java.

Résumé/CV: [https://jordanmajd.com/cv.html](https://jordanmajd.com/cv.html)

Email: me at jordanmajd dot com

------
aquir
Location: Manchesater, United Kingdom

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Navision/Dynamics NAV/Business Central ERP, SQL Server, PowerBI

Resume/CV: www.linkedin.com/in/martonn

Email: martonn [at] pm.me

10+ years in ERP and business integration Development, Consultancy, Training,
Implementation - you name it! 20+ years it IT

------
radarsat1
Location: Utrecht, the Netherlands

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: C++, C, Python, SciPy/TensorFlow; expert in signal processing,
audio, control, robotics, machine learning; looking for 3 or 6-month freelance
projects.

Resume/CV: sinclairs.gitlab.io/cv/sinclair_cv2020.pdf

Email: stephen.sinclair@nonnegativ.com

------
vic_nyc
Location: Mountain View, CA

    
    
      Remote: Yes
    
      Willing to relocate: No
    
      Technologies: Ruby, Rails, Javascript, Clojure, Node.JS, PostgreSql, React.JS
    
      Résumé/CV: linkedin.com/in/victorolteanu
    
      Email:victor[@] innergysoftware.com

------
buzz27
Location: Toronto

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Rails, React, React Native, Vue, CSS, PHP, AWS, PostgreSQL,
Javascript, Laravel, Docker, HTML5, MySQL, *nix

Email: hello@caddieservice.co

I'm a full stack developer interested in short or long term gigs, but we also
have a few people available, either solo or as a team.

------
rusikg
Location: Prague, Czech Republic

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: linux, AWS, kubernetes, go, python, ansible

CV:
[https://drive.google.com/open?id=1q1yXq4jY4lnDVT2x-HAlk2z-W1...](https://drive.google.com/open?id=1q1yXq4jY4lnDVT2x-HAlk2z-W1ii470J)

Email: rusik@4ege.ru

------
tcvt
Location: Oregon

Remote: Yes if possible

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Scala, Android, Kotlin, Java, Dynamo DB, SQS, EC2

Résumé/CV:
[https://toddcooke.github.io/Todd_Cooke_Resume.pdf](https://toddcooke.github.io/Todd_Cooke_Resume.pdf)

Email: toddcookevt@gmail.com

------
timgluz

      Location: Frankfurt am Main
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: cant
      Technologies: Rust, Ruby, Javascript, Julia, Python, Clojure, Kotlin, Java
      Résumé/CV: https://www.sulg.dev/
      Email: resume@sulg.dev

------
cgallopo
Location: San Diego, CA Remote: Yes, local as well and contracted jobs

Willing to relocate: Willing to have the conversation.

Technologies: Ruby, Rails, React, React Router, Javascript, AWS, Postgresql,
MySQL, Heroku, Datica, Linux, HTML/CSS

Resume: Please request via email

Email: connor@galloposolutions.com

------
timmalstead

      Location: Los Angeles, CA USA
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: Yes
      Technologies: JavaScript, Node.JS, React, TypeScript, GraphQL
      Résumé/CV: bit.ly/timmrez
      Email: timmalstead@gmail.com
      Portfolio: timmalstead.com

------
conta

      Location: Czechia
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: Yes
      Technologies: Technical Product Manager (NodeJS, ElectronJS, Ruby on Rails, Ruby)
      Résumé/CV: https://hovancik.net/cv
      Email: jan (at) hovancik.net

------
HeinZawHtet
Location: Yangon, Myanmar Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: React, React Native

Resume/CV:
[https://iamhein.com/hein%20-%20resume%20-%20updated.pdf](https://iamhein.com/hein%20-%20resume%20-%20updated.pdf)

Email: hello at iamhein.com

------
jcmurray2
Location: Colorado, US

Remote: Yes

Willing to Relocate: no

Frontend: Vue.js, JAMStack, Laravel

Backend: PHP, Lumen, Laravel, NodeJS, Serverless, Headless CMS, WordPress,
Drupal, etc. etc.

DevOps: Terraform, CloudFormation, Serverless, Kubernetes, GitOps, AWS, CI/CD
on multiple platforms, Docker, etc.

Resume: Ask and you shall receive

Email: jc@technomanci.com

------
prithsr
Location: NC, USA

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: WordPress(?), HTML, CSS, basics in R, Python. Actively taking
web development courses as well.

Resume/CV: [https://rakhyani.com/resume/](https://rakhyani.com/resume/)

Email: priths@me.com

------
eden_hazard
Location: New York Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Resume:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/arifh173/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/arifh173/)

Email: hussain.arif305@gmail.com

\------------------------------------------------

I'm a QA engineer.

------
lhtr

      Location: Paris, France
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: No
      Technologies: C++, Go, Java; test automation
      Résumé/CV: Upon request
      Email: hn.lekythos@simplelogin.co (temporary email address for privacy reasons)

------
t312227
devops-/cloud engineer, full-stack developer:

* location: innsbruck, austria, eu

* remote: heavily preferred

* willing to relocate: no, but okay with travel
    
    
      technologies:
      # containers and kubernetes
      # cloud platforms (mainly AWS, GCP)
      # linux based infrastructure
      # ansible, helm, ...
      # scripting in python, javascript, bash
      # webapplications with python-django
      # common sql & nosql databases
      # ci/cd pipelines with jenkins
      # prometheus, grafana, elk
      # agile processes - mainly scrum (dev) and kanban (ops)
    

* resume: send me an e-mail, please

* e-mail: hireme@schuetz.in

* web: [https://schuetz.in](https://schuetz.in)

------
markoehler360
Location: Copenhagen, Denmark

Remote: yes

Willing to relocate: no

Technologies: HTML, CSS, JS, React.js, React Native Vue, Node.js, Express.js

Résumé/CV: on request

Email: markusgosling at gmail.com

Highly motivated Bootcamp-graduate looking for jobs as Junior Web Developer.
Most excited about React.js and Node.js/Express.js

~~~
madsobel
I wrote you an email

------
daro7
Location: Poland

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Python, Django, Django REST Framework, Javascript

Linkedin:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/dchoruzy/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/dchoruzy/)

Email: dariusz.choruzy@gmail.com

------
hndl

      Role: Product Manager (5+ years of experience including a YC company)
     Location: Austin, TX. 
     Remote: Yes (preferred).
     Email: sphurti.saraph@gmail.com
     Technologies: JIRA, Product Board, Pendo, Google Analytics, SQL

------
boinger

      Location: SF Bay Area
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: Maybe
      Technologies: Leadership for SRE/TechOps/DevOps
      Résumé/CV: http://jeffvier.com/resume.html
      Email: jeff@jeffvier.com

------
nicbarth

      Location: Edmonton, Alberta, Canada
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: No
      Technologies: Rails, Django, Laravel, React, Redux, Bootstrap
      Résumé/CV: http://nickbarth.ca 
      Email: nick@nickbarth.ca

------
ludwigvan
Location: Istanbul

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Tech: React, Django, node.js, JavaScript, TypeScript, Python, Clojure, C#,
Java, AWS/Azure, Postgresql, MATLAB...

CV: [https://bit.ly/2w5XceN](https://bit.ly/2w5XceN)

Email: ustun at ustunozgur.com

------
tomekw
Location: Warsaw, Poland

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Ruby, Ruby on Rails, Clojure, React, Ada

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/tomekwcom/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/tomekwcom/)

Email: hn@tomekw.com

------
HemantPawar
Location: India

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Depends

Technologies: Firefox & Chrome extension developer, Vanilla JS

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.hemantpawar.com/Hemant.CV.pdf](https://www.hemantpawar.com/Hemant.CV.pdf)

Email: hemant@hemantpawar.com

------
mr_splinter
Location: Latvia/Riga (Europe)

Remote: Yes (willing to travel for business purposes)

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Python/Django, PostgreSQL/MySQL, React, AngularJS. I mostly
prefer backend but can do full-stack too.

Résumé/CV: Will provide through email

Email: karlisba[at]gmail.com

------
TrueCarry
Location: Russia Remote: Yes Willing to relocate: No Technologies: Go,
Node.js, Vue, React, Docker, K8S, PGSQL, grpc Email: truecarry at gmail.com

I'm mainly developing backend on Go. Sometimes do some frontend stuff, mainly
in Vue.

------
Tejasree_v
iOS Developer with 2 years of experience.

Location: San Francisco, CA

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: Yes, anywhere in the US.

Technologies: Swift, Objective-C, iOS

Résumé/CV:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/1HjIolHvtAVw7Dg2dCfGuUtTkVtB...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/1HjIolHvtAVw7Dg2dCfGuUtTkVtBrLIpW/view)

Email: tejasreevangapalli96@gmail.com

GitHub: [http://github.com/txv428/](http://github.com/txv428/)

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/tejvanga/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/tejvanga/)

------
king__adonai
Location: Russia, Saint Petersburg

Remote: Both

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: javascript, react, redux, html, css, express, mongodb

Résumé/CV: donwload it here [https://heyalex.net/](https://heyalex.net/)

Email: alexk.at.heyalex@gmail.com

------
waterbyte
Software Engineer

Location: India

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Python, AWS, SQL, Kafka, Java(Prior)

Resume/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/sagarmehar/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/sagarmehar/)

Email: meharpuneet1@gmail.com

------
Izoch
Location: Bosnia

Remote: Yes (Global only)

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: C#, C, Python, Unity

Résumé/CV:
[https://izoch.github.io/info/cv.html](https://izoch.github.io/info/cv.html)

Email: zechevichmilosh@gmail.com

------
TeckHockNg
Location: Toronto, Canada

Remote: yes

Willing to relocate: yes

Technologies: Python, HTML&CSS, JavaScript, Photoshop, Wordpress, Flask,
Tensorflow, Tableau, Node.js, SQL

Email: t.hock.ng@gmail.com

There are links in my resume that you can click on to see the websites that
I've built.

------
dbancajas
Location: Austin, TX Remote: Local or Remote is okay. Willing to relocate: No
Skills: 5+ years experience in Analog Mixed-Signal Circuit Design, Serdes &
Physical Design Email: <HN username>@gmail

------
enykeev
Location: Tomsk, Russia

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Eventually, not right now

Technologies: Python, JS, Fullstack, Devops, Automation, UI/UX

Résumé/CV: [https://hire.mech.sh/](https://hire.mech.sh/)

Email: enykeev@mech.sh

------
tzekid
Location: Frankfurt, Germany

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Maybe

Technologies: Python, JavaScript, C#, C++

Résumé/CV:
[https://ilieploscaru.xyz/resume.pdf](https://ilieploscaru.xyz/resume.pdf)

Email: kid@stud.uni-frankfurt.de

------
Hello71

      Location: Toronto, Canada
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: Yes
      Technologies: C, shell, Linux, networking
      Résumé/CV: https://alxu.ca/resume.pdf
      Email: see resume

------
renoir42
Seeking contract work C++/Pytorch, VR, CV, GPU, Fintech, Julia Scala Haskell
etc. Once speaker at CUFP Location: Japan TZ Remote: YES Willing to relocate:
No email: renoir42 @ yahoo.com

------
kvgr
Location:Prague/Europe

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Android, Java, Kotlin

Email: vilo33@gmail.com

I am an android engineer, with 6 years of experience. I am looking for
shortterm and longterm remote work mostly. I can help you fix your app, or
build new one.

------
baileyjohnson
Location: Myrtle Beach, SC

Remote: Not Preferred

Willing to Relocate: Yes

Technologies: Python, Flask, Node/Vanilla JS, React, MySQL

Résumé/CV: [https://baileyjohnson.io](https://baileyjohnson.io)

Email: baileywjohnson@gmail.com

------
idearoots
Location: Poland

Remote: yes (only)

Willing to relocate: no

Technologies: Android & iOS - Kotlin, Java, Dart (Flutter), Swift

Résumé/CV: [https://androidgecko.com/](https://androidgecko.com/)

Email: see link above

------
hexagonsun
Location: Wisconsin

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Python/Django/Web Development

Résumé/CV: [https://jalstad.com/resume/](https://jalstad.com/resume/)

Email: jake at jalstad.com

------
tonmoy
Location: Dallas, TX USA

Remote: Willing

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: RTL Design, Static Timing Analysis, Physical Design,
SystemVerilog, Python, C++, Ruby, bash, git, RISC-V

Resume: linkedin.com/in/tonmoy-roy Email: tonmoy18@gmail.com

------
b42
Location: Czech Republic

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Python, C, C++, Golang, Rust, Haskell, NixOS

Résumé/CV: Via email please.

Email: martin@martinmilata.cz

Get in touch if you need help with reliable software running on Linux - server
& embedded platforms.

------
zadkey
Location: Dallas, Tx

Remote: Preferred

Willing to relocate: unlikely

Technologies: C#, JS, SQL 6 years, asp.net 5 years, Azure 3 years, F# 2 years,
react, entity framework 7 months

Resume: email me

Email: Alexander.Baggett@Gmail.com

would like to do more react and work with nextjs

------
nabucodonosor
Location: NYC/NJ in US

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: robotics (ROS, realtime communication, prototyping and design),
web backend (golang, python, nodejs, postgres)

Résumé/CV: available through email

Email: go@curious.voyage

------
dbnoch
Im curious if anyone has had luck in this kind of thread?

------
baali
Location: India

Remote: Yes.

Willing to relocate: No.

Technologies: Currently working with Python, Home Automation, Infrastructure
monitoring.

Email: on my HN profile.

\--

I have been a jack of all trades, worked in different tech-stacks, domains as
per needed.

------
jlalfonso21
Hello I'm a Software Developer looking for serious projects to work on

Location: Matanzas, Cuba

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Python, PostgreSQL, Django, Odoo, Qt, C++, Docker, Git, Linux

Email: jlalfonso21 AT gmail

------
mapandey
Location: Pune India Technologies: Clojure Java Docker K8S AWS Resume:
www.linkedin.com/in/mayur-pandey-1aa0b287 Email: mayur5892@gmail.com

------
Silly_Spray
Location - Remote Willing to relocate - Yes Skills - Marketing Automation,
Analytics, Growth and Content Email - moirahulsingh [at] gmail

------
rossboss
location: Atlanta Remote: Yes Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Javascript, TypeScript, Angular, Vue, C#, Python, SQL,
Terraform, Athena, DynamoDB, AWS Lambda.

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/ross-p/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/ross-p/)
(email for additional info)

Email: ross.palmer.dev@gmail.com

looking for fun and exciting projects!

------
mdnormy
I'm looking for operations and infrastructure related position. [fulltime
only]

Location: Malaysia | Singapore

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies:

\- 7 years in AWS (certified architect pro)

\- 10 years in Linux

\- 3 years in DevOps

Email: mnt6277@gmail.com

Resume: Upon request

------
u08ywo
Location: Berlin, Germany

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Within Germany

Technologies: Python, C; PyTorch, TF; AWS, Git, Linux, Docker; Blockchain,
Cryptocurrency

Résumé/CV: On request

Email: u08ywo gmail.com

------
highcenburg
Location: Manila, Philippines

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Python/Django, HTML/CSS/SASS/Bootstrap/Bulma

Résumé/CV: www.icenreyes.xyz

Email: vgreyes at pm.me

------
ramgzd
Location:Jersey City/NJ

Remote:YES

Willing to relocate:YES

Technologies:Java, SQL, Javascript, HTML5, CSS3

Résumé/CV: www.linkedin.com/in/gozdealdemir

Email:aldemirgozde@gmail.com

------
schraitle
Location: Cleveland, OH

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Node.js, Java, Heroku, JavaScript

Résumé/CV: www.linkedin.com/in/davidschraitle

Email: rubikscubist@gmail.com

------
castral
Location: California

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Swift, Kotlin, Java (server and Android), BLE, Embedded
Prototyping

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/ryanbrignoni/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/ryanbrignoni/)

Email: castral 01 at gmail com

I was the lead iOS engineer at JUUL working on BLE connectivity. Looking for
interesting and innovative tech, new prototype hardware, green fields, etc.

------
aproductguy
Location: Toronto

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Product Manager, so no useful skills

Résumé/CV: linkedin.com/in/samholako

Email: sam@holako.ca

------
therealjumbo
Location: Wisconsin

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: embedded linux, docker, python, c, bash

Résumé/CV: available on request

Email: jlzignego@gmail.com

------
prayerPlant_
Java backend developer or data engineer

Location: Amsterdam, Netherlands

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Java 8+, SQL

CV: On request

Email: kristina_head@icloud.com

------
asdf21
Hello all.. I am a jack-of-all-trades / IT generalist who would like to
transition into an entry / mid-level Java or Kotlin development position, or
perhaps DevOps. I don't need a ton of pay, but some patience for a few months
to learn more best practices and your companies way of doing things. Looking
to primarily deepen my Java / Kotlin skills in the next year or two. Most of
my experience thus far has been for very small shops where I had to wear a lot
of hats and didn't primarily focus on software dev, but did more project
management and web development.

    
    
        Location:  SF Bay Area
        Remote: sure
        Willing to relocate: no
        Technologies: Java, Kotlin, PHP, Python, Linux Server Admin, Xen Virtualization,
            IT Project Management, Bash, Vim, Javascript, Software implementation, Technical writing.
        Résumé/CV: Avail upon request
        Email: wagist@gmail.com

------
endorphone
Location: Toronto (well, Burlington)

Remote: Only

Technologies: Full stack, C#, C++, Swift, most web techs.

CV:
[https://dennisforbes.ca/articles/about.html](https://dennisforbes.ca/articles/about.html)

Email: dforbes@yafla.com

I have my own products (iOS apps and a SAAS play) and only work on other
people's stuff part-time time to maintain diversity and sharpness in my
universe of technology, and importantly to keep engaged with other people when
otherwise I could go months without talking to anyone professionally.

If it's planning, consulting, advising, implementation, laying groundwork,
analysis, integration, data-focused, I'd love to help.

~~~
endorphone
This is no longer active, so please disregard

Thanks!

------
abinaya_remote
Hey, a friendly note to job seekers! There are few automated aggregation sites
available to curate the jobs posted in the "Who is hiring?" thread but I want
to take the aggregation one step further and wanted to provide the good
quality jobs by handpicking them. I’m going to search, screen, verify and tag
all the jobs posted in the other Who is hiring? thread. So it can save you
time, energy, and frustration – and hopefully, help you find a job faster
during this tough time!

[https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1NVzygGYTmF3g_VPAh4lX...](https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1NVzygGYTmF3g_VPAh4lXhy3eu6PvxyyUgg-
Jy_6BiII/)

\- Contains all the remote jobs posted in this Who is hiring right now? Thread

\- Each remote job is hand-curated

\- Use filters based on skill categories and country restrictions.

\- Only 100% remote jobs

Any feedback welcome here in comments

------
29athrowaway
You cannot say only US/EU, that is an EEO violation (Country of origin
discrimination).

Edit: wrong thread.

~~~
dang
Surely it's fine for the user to say where they are willing to relocate.

We detached this subthread from
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22751336](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22751336).

~~~
29athrowaway
Oh, true. I thought this was the "who is hiring" thread.

~~~
dang
People do occasionally get them confused. Usually we can move a post from the
one to the other.

